# My Super Grow Room



## snoopdog621 (Jun 27, 2008)

This is my Grow room 

im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor 
( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...

this set up cost me 6500 pound thats 13 000 usa dollars ... ive always wanted to grow my own vegstables so when i got the money i bought the farrari of all set ups hope u like it


----------



## FLtoker (Jun 27, 2008)

Got a little White Berry I see? Let me know how thats goes. I just ordered some the other day.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 27, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


damn are you from texas man? j/k

but man goin big, i like it,.

is this your first grow???? looks like u doin very well if it is!!!

stay safe bro.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jun 27, 2008)

i had to start all over again as my feminised big tommatoe seeds turned out hemefridite .... so now im tryin white russian


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jun 28, 2008)

after the dissapointment findin out my last 50 plant crop was all hemefridite
(( sheds a tear )) ive started again .... this is 72 hours into germination ..i will keep people posted on my progress.. ive decided on 3 strains check the pictures below


----------



## espskillz (Jun 28, 2008)

All 50 were hermies that blows bet your never going with that seed company again.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 28, 2008)

Where did you purchase the seeds from?

And I thought my costs wear dear.

Sorry to hear about the hermies good luck with the white russian.

Just curious as to why you chose the ebb setup?

Its always exciting to see U.K. growers, join the club.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jun 28, 2008)

the seeds cost me 150 pound ( they was feminised big bud ) 300 usa dollars.... only 3 out of the 10 germinated and i cloned stright off them ... so they must of been a bad batch .... this time ive done 35 seeds and 10 have germinated in 72 hours already.. 
ebb setup helps me drive oxygen right at the root base ... also it lets me feed my plants 4 to 5 times a day ... so there never left serechin for water and nutraints durin light cycles


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 1, 2008)

Heres a lil update on my progress 
20 seedlings have now germinated out of 34 so far ....i have moved the 20 into the aeroponics ... i wont turn the aeroponics on for another 7 to 10 days tho...
there first set of leafs are startin to develop over the pre leafs.. also ive started givin them a light nutriant solution ( im only puttin 5ml per litre of water ) 
my next update will be in 7 days


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

shouldnt this thread be called "mah supernizzal growroomdizzle " all kindding aside lookin good keep it rollin


----------



## smokeh (Jul 2, 2008)

really good. 150 quid on seeds? lol i spent 20quid an thought it was expensive.

where did u get ur seeds from?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

well impresive, duuuuuuude!! !! !! !!


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice setup 

hope all go's well for you from here on in


----------



## mardavarot (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi mate, nice place u got there. Do you have any trouble with light? I mean you have 6 laps + 2 or 3 vents on them + rest of this staff and this all staff you load on 1 phase? or you got 3 phase? I'm interesting because all sockets have max load is about 15amp.
And about wiring all controllers? is this difficult? I think all this programmers must have manual instructions how to wire them?
Regards


----------



## sublimed (Jul 2, 2008)

> the seeds cost me 150 pound ( they was feminised big bud ) 300 usa dollars.... only 3 out of the 10 germinated


10 feminized big bud seeds are only £30



> this set up cost me 6500 pound


you got ripped off. extremely ripped.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

woooow....extremely ripped, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sublimed (Jul 2, 2008)

> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake


okay, maybe not as bad as i originally thought.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 2, 2008)

i can equip a whole grow house, not growroom, in bg for 6500 pounds!! .....and go to hollyday on the sea for a few weeks too...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 2, 2008)

i got the seeds from pucka seeds ... check there website ..... its the new strain of big bud .... i dont have trouble with lights as they got there own airflow .... my lights plug into my plug sockets... there not wired straight off the ring mains .... i do 1500 watts per socket ( just like usein a top quality microwave ) i got ripped off for my set up u say ? u try and find me a c02 annalyzer that calculates for room size and oxygen particles for less then 1200 dollars .... all other annaylzers just dose co2 ... not actualy making shore that it dont over dose ... and i can go to sleep never worryin about the temp droppin in my room as the temp controls take care of it
The Doggies Nuts! cannabis seeds | Big Bud #1
thats who i got my seeds off ... the next strain i wana get will be pure g13 and as u kno theres other 40 types of bid bud rangin from afgan to power plant mixes ...
so cant really say i got ripped off as u can get over 40 diff strains if anything i got more money then sense ... i just chose wot i thought was best ... and thanks to the positive comments from other members ... i will keep u posted on my progress


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 2, 2008)

u can equip a whole grow house for 6500 ? anyone could if they wanted a basic growin setup for mass producein ... i wanted to buy the best of everything to see how it would turn out ... just like sum people wonder wot it would be like drivin a farrari ... i bought my lil dream and im more then happy with it ..  also check the other strains im doin ( white russian and feminised icecream )


----------



## Cronicman5000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow! I really like this grow Room. If i had the money right now i would definently go towrds that setup.


----------



## lexterian (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice ferrari!
Good luck on the grow!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 3, 2008)

Hell yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!-----burn that cash-----I love it!!!!!!---I want to see someone with a robot tending the garden next-----That shits the bomb-----it's like growing in 2020 and shit-----just look at the reflective wall covering alone----that shit's goldfinger bond style ripping. Good work my friend post some more pics---that shit is dopealicious... props to you and +reps


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 3, 2008)

damn dude you setup is soooooo freaking nice
are you rich or did you just save up....
because that is fucking amazing


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 3, 2008)

i believe his name is SNOOOOOOOP DOOOOOOOGGG oh yeah by the way, awesome show with 311 but we repeated your name like 40 times


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 3, 2008)

i was kind of lucky .... i got a large sum of money from a trust fund a family member done for me ....
with all the fibre glass weed thats being sold in my area my mind was made up that i wanted sumthing that will produce quality smoke ....that will be alot more safer for me and friends to smoke .... i will keep this thred updated so u can see my whole cycle .... 

snoopdog and dre sposed to be droppin a new album next year ( been 8 years since dre droped the chronic )


----------



## whatnow (Jul 3, 2008)

savage lookin room  good to see comin outta the UK too. Ya dtox is gunna be unreal. good luck with the grow m8.


----------



## mardavarot (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi SD, what about heat, I'm wandering if your lights is air vented, all ducting going to manifold right? and all this heat from all 5 lamps just going outside? 18h - is veg.perd, and 12h - is flower.perd. OK , but now is summer. what about in winter time ( veg.perd is 18H) so day is shorter, but you need to reed of hot air for 18h which is going out side? The point why I'm asking is helicopters start patrol when it gets dark and temperature gets lower so they able to see heat lose from houses, I mean the heat from air vented lamps . So, how do you read of this problem?
Regards


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 4, 2008)

i live near factorys that constant give out heat .. so i aint really got nothing to worry about .... aswell police dont catch grow houses just buy flyin over them with helicopters .... neighbours grass people up by seein dodgy activitys .... theres been a influx of chinese imogrants where i am.... rentin houses turnin them into cannabis factorys .... and they only get caught sumtimes after 2 years ... and they have over x12 1000watt hps runnin in one house .. usein every room for plants while the imogrant lives in the hallway and uses every other room for growin..


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 4, 2008)

what is the wall covering material????


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 4, 2008)

i gotta say dude, this is by far the best ive seen, when i get a house i can only wish mine will be this sick. madddddd repp.


----------



## sublimed (Jul 4, 2008)

> An original variety but now truly stabilised so that all seeds and not just a few have within the potential to produce phenomenal sized colas. Another tried and tested very popular old school favourite.


that's insane, most other websites are selling 10 x 'Big Bud' / 'Big Bud Fem' for £20,
i hope the 'stabilizing' they have undergone will be worth the extra £130, but hey man, if you've got the moolah to spare then it's all good right?

peace.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 4, 2008)

i kno there a lil pricey ... but i was hopein the strain would produce me massive sized colas ... they reckon after 4 weeks u gotta support the branchs or the plant can break itself ... so that appealed to me


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 4, 2008)

i think id almost wanna see one plant break itself 

but obv not my plant


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, Nice set up snoopdog. Keep on growing.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 7, 2008)

heres a update since my last post ... 
my seedlings have been going for 10 to 11 days ... ive now started to switch my aeroponics on for 2 to 3 mins a day just to get them used to it ... also my icreams have germinated and got there pre leafs ..... 
the other seedlings have produce there main leafs... 
i havent started loggin the ph of my water yet as i need to order sum more stabliser for my meter ( but im only addin 7ml of formula x per litre of water )
all of these plants are under x2 250 watt blue spectrum cfls


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice----I've been doing a remodel on my small personal medical grow area-----props to you----There is so much work involved, I raised a floor so that I could just drain to waste---Just finished the tile last night-going to grout tomorrow----keep up the good work--what is the grow area size?


----------



## panhead (Jul 7, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> i got the seeds from pucka seeds ... check there website ..... its the new strain of big bud .... i dont have trouble with lights as they got there own airflow .... my lights plug into my plug sockets... there not wired straight off the ring mains .... i do 1500 watts per socket ( just like usein a top quality microwave ) i got ripped off for my set up u say ? u try and find me a c02 annalyzer that calculates for room size and oxygen particles for less then 1200 dollars .... all other annaylzers just dose co2 ... not actualy making shore that it dont over dose ... and i can go to sleep never worryin about the temp droppin in my room as the temp controls take care of it
> The Doggies Nuts! cannabis seeds | Big Bud #1
> thats who i got my seeds off ... the next strain i wana get will be pure g13 and as u kno theres other 40 types of bid bud rangin from afgan to power plant mixes ...
> so cant really say i got ripped off as u can get over 40 diff strains if anything i got more money then sense ... i just chose wot i thought was best ... and thanks to the positive comments from other members ... i will keep u posted on my progress


Dont listen to that useless negative shit,your room is FUKIN AWESOME & a room i'd love to have,i suspect many others here would love it as well.

Im allways at wonder when i see guys focus on how much other people spend instead of the end result,you did real good from what im seeing.

Plus rep for having the balls to post pics of one of ther most well thought out grow op's ive ever seen on this site.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks dr von ... u should take pics of your room so we can see how u got on .... my room size is only 32m sq


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks panhead for the posative comments ... u do get sum haters on this site but i just ignore it .... but i will keep u updated with all my progress


----------



## panhead (Jul 7, 2008)

Out of curiosity how long did it take you to set that room up ?


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 7, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> u can equip a whole grow house for 6500 ? anyone could if they wanted a basic growin setup for mass producein ... i wanted to buy the best of everything to see how it would turn out ... just like sum people wonder wot it would be like drivin a farrari ... i bought my lil dream and im more then happy with it ..  also check the other strains im doin ( white russian and feminised icecream )



I totally relate to this post. I feel the same way about buying your little dream grow. I don't personally feel that you got ripped off by any means, because when you're building your dream grow, you spare no expense. Additionally -being overcharged for something is not at all as important as getting exactly what you want.

Wonderful setup dawg. Can't wait to see more pics!

+REP


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 7, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> after the dissapointment findin out my last 50 plant crop was all hemefridite
> (( sheds a tear )) ive started again .... this is 72 hours into germination ..i will keep people posted on my progress.. ive decided on 3 strains check the pictures below


 dont ever buy feminised seeds, for that reason alone


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 7, 2008)

thats true growtech im happy with the end product thats all that counts 

the room took me about 4 weeks clearin it .... sprayin and purifyin it ... puttin up all wall coverin .... floor coverin .... celing .... and all the rest .. theres still a few teeks to make it perfect .... but i will wait after my first crop to correct them


----------



## RadioKills (Jul 8, 2008)

Please invite me over for tea


----------



## RolliePollie (Jul 8, 2008)

And weed. =]]]]]]]


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jul 8, 2008)

VERY NICE Wish I had that kind of cash!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 8, 2008)

u all invited for tea ( and icecream skunk cakes  ) just dont ask me to order u a taxi when its time to leave lol smithy it dosent matter how much u spend ... its about if your happy with your setup ... sum people could be happy with a 400watt hps ... im just in love with the smoke ... so i jumped at the chance to making a envoirment where my babys get spoiled in every way  

ive found a new toy im thinkin of buyin this week new self condensin air condictioner
Buy Portable Air Conditioner 15K BTU. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for . this will make shore my room always stays in a perfect temp of 23 to 25


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jul 8, 2008)

damn that is a awesome set up. so what the snoop dogg and 311 concert. The guy that is growing the blackberry clones are they blackberry kush? my friend came across an zip of that got it for under 500 way worth it in my opinion that was some shit right there. It would be awesome to grow


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking good Snoopy. Keep it up. Your grow room rocks!


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be watching to see how this grow goes. I'm in the process of building my grow room to 6x600w over the next three crops. I want this: Soleus PH310R03DB 10000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner Dehumidifier: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at NexTag


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 8, 2008)

Just read through the thread, im definatly tuning in for this one. I want to see what results you're going to get for that kind of an investment.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 8, 2008)

thats the sort of air con i want ... im going to buy a 12 000 or 14 000 btu so if i wana add my lights at a later date it can easily cope with it ... hopefully this setup will produce sum good yields


----------



## Phr0zenUK (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely killed it mate! I think this is more or less what everyone would get if they could.
Im looking to fire out a mini version of this sort of thing soon, looks like a very professional job - Did Esoteric sort this for you been thinking of getting my stuff of em, Your set up looks like a customised version of one of their bigger ones. Also been wondering about their seed catalogue - After growing some diesel or lemon I fappin love that citrus.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 9, 2008)

so do you have like the ebb & grow setup w/ the controller bucket and the buckets are fed from the bottom, or do you have the buckets in tables and just flood the tables for your watering cycles?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 9, 2008)

i got ebb with controler bucket .... i got a computer on the wall witch i set wot feedin times i want ... and how long i want the pots to flood for ... then it drains the pots and sucks it back into the resivoir


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jul 9, 2008)

I envy you...truely impressive my friend. Be safe...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 10, 2008)

its been 72 hours since my last picture update ... so i thought i would upload sum more pictures as i made a discovery ...... as my feminised big bud wasent germinatin i decided to open another packet of feminised and normal big bud .... the feminised again dident germinate so i added another 10 normal bigbud .. the 20 normal big bud have germinated ..... not one of the feminised bigbud out of 20 seeds has germinated within 14 days and there all from the same company ... so this leads me to beleive that the company has got sum proberlms with there female seeds ..... since my last crop turned out hermie usein the same feminised seeds ... 


do not buy feminised seeds from doggysnuts seed bank aka pucca seeds ... 
i paid 300 dollars each pack and they havent even germinated .... all there normal seeds seem perfect


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats sucks, sorry to hear it. Hopefully you will get a few girls to train to be mothers and just clone them. Then no more seeds.............

Can you put more pics up, I really enjoy looking at a good grow room. It just worms the heart. 

Peace-


----------



## incognito (Jul 10, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> ... not one of the feminised bigbud out of 20 seeds has germinated within 14 days and there all from the same company ... so this leads me to beleive that the company has got sum proberlms with there female seeds ..... since my last crop turned out hermie usein the same feminised seeds ...
> 
> .. all there normal seeds seem perfect


Contact them, and they should credit you some how.
Nice setup too.

You stated that you cloned from fem seeds earlier, I've read thats not recommended to try. How are they doing.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 10, 2008)

this time i made shore i tryed x3 diff strains ... icecream ./ white russian / bigbud 

so if the bid bud has got sum defects i got another two strains already going


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 10, 2008)

grapeoptimo said:


> damn that is a awesome set up. so what the snoop dogg and 311 concert. The guy that is growing the blackberry clones are they blackberry kush? my friend came across an zip of that got it for under 500 way worth it in my opinion that was some shit right there. It would be awesome to grow


yeah... they're blackberry kush. i got them for about $20 per clone.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

Pics...............................


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 11, 2008)

pics of wot ? if u look through the post u will see loads of pics i will do another update tommorrow so u can see my progress


----------



## mardavarot (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi SD, how are you? I have questions for you. On picture white small contractor timer got small controller and scale, I can't see on picture but looks like is scale for temperature? And what for you need second contractor? (My guesses is only for CO2)
This contractor have same time like on main (6 lamps) contractor, and start operate when extractor fan stop working, that what for this temperature regulator? Yes?
Regards


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 11, 2008)

in the picture with 3 controlers ... the first ones for the hydroponics 
( dial so i can set feed times )one above that is for the c02 ....one above that is another temp gage .. as ive got two temp regulators in the room.... 
then in the other pic with 2 controlers....green controler is for the lights ( the dial is the clock )... and the white controler is the other temp gage


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 12, 2008)

heres a update on my progress... 
The plants have started to establish very well ... ive taken a pic of each strain so u can see the progress of all of them .... icecream / white russian / and big bud ... also i bought another 600watt hps ..... and i will show u sum of the bulbs ive got aswell for these lighttin systems ... ive got x5 phillips 600 watt sun t bulbs ... and x5 solaris super hps dual spectrum bulbs


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 12, 2008)

its crazy, on this site you generally see people with bare essentials, but your likee above and beyond, its nice to see tho.


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 12, 2008)

nice set up snoop!!!


----------



## ALuckyShot (Jul 12, 2008)

I am jealous..... but only in the best way possible and I wish you luck!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the comments ..... ive ordered sum other bits like x4 250 cfls ... air con ... and a nft setup to put in the walk way between the two banks of hydropoinics... 
so hopefully i can make use of all the light in the room 
as i will have x6 hps runnin with x4 to x5 250 cfls .. over 50 plants


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 13, 2008)

So what kind of air conditioner did you end up buying?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 13, 2008)

I ENDED UP BUYIN THIS MODEL 
*Portable Air Conditioner 15K BTU.*


1 to 24 hour timer.
3 fan speeds.
Cable management compartment at the back.
Thermostat range from 18 to 32 degree C.
Minimum cooling settings 18 degrees C.
Maximum room size 85m3.
Remote Control (batteries supplied).
2 speed fan for air conditioning. and dehumidifying.
24 hour timer.
27 litre extraction.
Optimum working temperature from 18 to 35 degrees C.
Minimum cooling setting 18 degrees C.
Removable filter.
Energy efficiency class B.
Annual consumption kW/hour 750.
Cooling output kW 3.3.
Energy efficiency ratio 2.2.
Size (H)77.3, (W)46.3, (D)37.2cm.
Size (H)82.5, (W)41.5, (D)50cm (indoor).
ONLY CATCH IS THEY WONT DELIVER IT FOR 2 TO 3 WEEKS 

Buy Portable Air Conditioner 15K BTU. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

This thread is great, the grow room is wicked so I made it a sticky. I am sure we all want to see these results. Keep on growing Snoop.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 13, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> This thread is great, the grow room is wicked so I made it a sticky. I am sure we all want to see these results. Keep on growing Snoop.


 
haha, righteous, im glad, all need to see this model grow room.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 13, 2008)

This is what I wish I could do if I had the ambition, time, money and space for it. I can admit I am jealous, but in a very good way, lol.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks  for the support hepefully the final product will come out amazin ... shame i cant invite u all over for tea and cannabis cakes


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 13, 2008)

man would i ever love that

just keep the pictures flowin and it'll have to do.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 13, 2008)

smart move getting the 15k btu ac... let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 14, 2008)

Just did a search on air con units and came across your thread, I just got me a 12K btu air con delivered like 30mins ago. This model heats and cools but i dont know if it will change automatically. I think you have to leave it set at either heat or cool. Where does that leave me if I want to cool when the lights on and heat when the lights are off? Anyone use these things before?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

it should heat when the lights are turned off .... as u set the room temp to your desired needs


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 14, 2008)

awesome, ive just finished plumbing it in. I was gettin worried that it would just cool until it reached your setting without having the capability to re-heat if it goes too cold. I hope your right. I've reset my thermometer and ill know for sure by this time tomorrow. Thanks for the advice m8, ill deffo be following this thread - keep up your great work


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's what I got to replace my heater and fan. Got it second hand for a ton  Its the single most expensive component of my own ferrari. Rock on

Wickes  &ndash; Electrical &ndash; Cooling &ndash; Cooling &ndash; Air Conditioner 12000 Btu/h


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

that looks more then good enough .... that should be able to keep the temps in your room perfect .... looks like u just got a good engine for your farrari


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 14, 2008)

sweet set up just 1 question if you wanna grow the best dope you canwhy are you using a hydro system? with all that cash you spent on the ultra pro equipment. why grow buds that are chemically enhanced?unless your only growing for profit.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

heres a progress update .... im thinkin of puttin my lil plants in my main system in 3 to 4 days so they get more light ... and then i will start givin them full nutraints of 1.6 instead of 1.1 .... also i reckon the light will help them develop quicker so i can take cuttins


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

ive got 3 strains icecream isent for yield nore is white russian ,..... big bud is


----------



## incognito (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey snoop, looking good man.
I really like those little indica looking plants in the last photo.
....


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

incognito u got a great eye for plants ... there nearly all indica ...apart from 5 icecreams witch are 60% sativa


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 14, 2008)

dont get me wrong your setup is killer cool top notch. I just prefer organic. but looking good.You should get some fine nuggs.White russian is no joke man.It lacks a bit in the flavor dept. but a couple of hits and its blast off


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

i get wot your sayin i kno soil tastes better but... then everyones room is diff and im plannin on curin for upto 12 months .... icecream is sposed to be amazin with a big hint of vinnila in the taste ..... white russian is sposed to be proper hard hittinsmoke ..... i cant wait to try it.... if u click page 1 u will see sum of my personal seed bank ive got 

chocolate thai 
warlock 
bigbud
ak47
burmeese kush mixed with og kush
whiteberry
the pure 
white widow
white russian 
---- i had icecream but used all the seeds ... all the ones above ive still got in my collection


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 14, 2008)

do you buy all your seeds? or reproduce them yourself / get from friends?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

bought them all at once spent over 2000 dollars


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 14, 2008)

where did you get all this money? is this like a lifee long dream


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 14, 2008)

got a 140 g trust find = 280 000 dollars ... i already own my house so i invested in this system ... and a few other lil bits still got about 240 in the bank


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Snoop, you did well buddy. If I scored 140k, id have probably spent more on my grow, so u did well really! You're still gonna have to work real hard on them babies for them to produce the goods. Money cant buy you love. GL


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 15, 2008)

very true but i must have natural love for the grow to spend this much money ... i will keep u updated


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 16, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> what is the wall covering material????


awesome setup, i would ike to know what that material is as well, thanks!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 16, 2008)

the material on the wall is diamond reflective myler .... on the floor heavy duty plastic ... on the celing anti dection foil


----------



## mardavarot (Jul 17, 2008)

DOG where do you buy this anti dection foil?
Regards


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 17, 2008)

from any good hydroponic shop


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 18, 2008)

if you want, you can check out my "not so super grow room "

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/91380-very-first-cupboard-grow-lots.html#post1071423


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 19, 2008)

just got my new ac check it out.. its like sumthing out of star trak


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 19, 2008)

looks the business snoop, sleep eeze now


----------



## incognito (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool snoop, a mostly automated room. Just plant a seed and sit back and enjoy the final product. Nice.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2008)

What did you do about the lcd screen on the ac unit? You were concerned about that light during the dark period. I wouldn't think it would matter any. Looking good Snoopy.


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 19, 2008)

once again, blew my mind. its like watching donald trump grow pott, its amazing tho.


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 19, 2008)

Stick some yellow opaque plastic over it and it might appear Green? Dont think plants can see green. My display's green but worst case, it could be percieved by the plants as a full moon


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2008)

I think he said it was blue. Should be fine though.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 19, 2008)

what's up snoopdog621, i really like your setup. just caught your thread by accident and i'm glad i did. i thought i had something with 2000w but, you got 3000w...... i like it, i like it. i got a few questions for you snoop, have you heard about using sea minerals and 100% organic nutrients? there have been a few studies that prove using sea salt water adds more potency and flavor. this would take care of the so called, lack of flavor in a hydro application. also, have you tried any of reservoir seeds or sanniesseeds? i just ordered herijuana and a few others from sannieseeds and i have chem haze sour d from reservoir. i'm still waiting on the rerelease of the sour d ibl. sour d is my #1 herb and with your setup, you need to have it in your stash. both companies have some of the best genetics in the game, you should check em out. also, using sea salt to water your plants prevents deficiencies, lockout, and it make them heat and mold resistant. i just got the recipe, so, holla at me if you want to see some results. good luck and continued success with your grow!!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone ... im just going to make a carboard flap and stick it over the screen .... then lift it when i wana see the display .... 
thanks for the info dirtyshowa but i use a professonal hydro pack called canndian express witch has got flavour and weight enhancers in its professonal pack for just hydro uses ....its a 8part nutriants kit that is all adanced nutes ..

i will have a big update soon as im buyin 5 led grow pannels developed by nasa so stay locked on everyone ... and remember grow safe


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 19, 2008)

lil update on wot im doin ... ive just germinated 5 feminised white berry seeds ... just to make shore i will have sum females... so now i will have 4 strains... also i feel kind of dumb ...ijust found the button to turn the blue led background off


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 19, 2008)

what's the website you get this canadian express from? i googled it but, i can't find anything on it.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 19, 2008)

Canadian Xpress - Fusion Nutrition Specialists


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 20, 2008)

those white berry are some fancy onces. can't wait to see how fucked up you get


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 20, 2008)

*Whiteberry*

*Description:*Breeder : Paradise Seeds 
Flowering Time : 50 Days 
Environment : Indoor/Outdoor 
Seeds Per Pack : 10 

Type: Indica/ Sativa (75/25) 
Flowering time: 50 days indoors. Outdoors, early October (n.L.) 
Yield: 400 - 450 grams per m2 indoors. Outdoors 400-500 grams per plant. 
Environment: Indoors. Outdoors between 50º n.L. and 50º s.L. 
Effect/Buzz: Happy, lucid 
Smell/Taste: Berry 
THC: 15-18% 
*Flower Time:* 50 days *Seeds* 10 *Environment:* Indoor/ Outdoor 
*$130.00 USD.*

and these buds come out looking like you dipped em in crisco


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 20, 2008)

i thought they looked good aswell  it was either them ... cocolate thai ... or warlock .... i can try the others another time


----------



## 1888cb (Jul 20, 2008)

Dammm dude ...all of that - where the dank stuff? Where the big bud or cola? Where is your reward for spending 13K (USD)? All i see is seed still in germination barely growing.

Please show us some big dang shit so I can and will spend more money on my grow setup to make sure my shit will be better. You just have a farrari - my shit will have 20' rims plus bitches inside. 

Ah side all of that - good setup.


----------



## edux10 (Jul 20, 2008)

great job. I hadn't seen this untill now. I will be watching


----------



## stoned16 (Jul 20, 2008)

this is AMAZING!!I've been following this thread for a while and its...well amazing!lol.Mad rep SD that room is a work of art!Can't wait to see some bud!
peace


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 20, 2008)

how are the younglings looking Snoop, any new pics?

how long you planning veging mate?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 20, 2008)

no bud yet as im still veggin  im about 3 weeks from seed on certain strains ... ive just moved 14 into the main setup now... because sum of the leafs started turnin yellow due to lack of nutriants ... got them under the dual spectrum hps .... heres a few pics ,,, i wana veg them for at least another 10 to 18 days


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice i will "track" ya now......


sexxxxxyyyyyy

lol


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Jul 20, 2008)

haha momma, but they are starting to look nice snoop, good job! guessin that new a/c is workin out for ya. keep up the good work!


----------



## exmortis (Jul 21, 2008)

good stuff, bit of stretch nothing too funky though, love the green


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jul 21, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> no bud yet as im still veggin  im about 3 weeks from seed on certain strains ... ive just moved 14 into the main setup now... because sum of the leafs started turnin yellow due to lack of nutriants ... got them under the dual spectrum hps .... heres a few pics ,,, i wana veg them for at least another 10 to 18 days


Snoop, doing great here! I got a chance to read through your grow today and gotta say I am impressed...

Really appreciate all the awesome information, you are a great teech... 

Thanks and keep doing what you do, cause you are certainly doing it right!


kiss-assand since it sounds like i am kissin your ass, i will add this little emoticon to show appreciation!  Feel the love..........


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 23, 2008)

its been 3 days since my last pics ... the plants have been veggin for 3 weeks and 3 days  so thought i would show u the growth since i turned the c02 on 2 days ago... also i got sum more new toys to add to the system ....im still worried by the lil bit of yellowness on the leafs but it dosent seem to be effectin the plants ...... have fun checkin out the new pics


----------



## andymac (Jul 23, 2008)

Fuuuuuck - what a set up, dude. I know lots of people who would like to live in your room - might not help the plants much though - he he


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW, thats what you call a bulb, nice additions there buddy, plants coming on now too. Its all good snoop


----------



## sublimed (Jul 23, 2008)

fuck me!

why spend so much on high power cfl's when HID lighting exists?


----------



## exmortis (Jul 23, 2008)

coming along snoop, good stuff, and I'll prolly be grabbing some more lights soon as I am making some upgrades to my room, where'd you grab those babies again?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks for all the positive comments ... reason i bought the high powered cfls ... is to get more lumens in my room as the plants love more light ...i got the lights from Basement Lighting Hydroponics and Grow Lights UK ... i be updatin again when my other new toys arrive


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 23, 2008)

WHAT!!? more toys!? what on earth do you need now, lol? 

... other than a financial adviser. You really do have more money than sense.


----------



## exmortis (Jul 23, 2008)

lol @ Dr Jones


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 23, 2008)

ive got a nft setup comming .... and led pannels ... a spare c02 cylinder ... sum pest control ... and a ozone ... then ive bought everything on the market ... to try and produce mutent sized colas


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 23, 2008)

ooooooooo mmmmmmmmmmm ggggggggggg, lol. Fuck Me! you could prolly survive 2 months in your "nuclear bunker," gro-room though, if ww3 kicked off. Fuckin Ozone? that there is faaaar out.

You really are mad for this! I really hope it all goes ok for you. Its such an investment. Shit you spent more on a gro-room than i got in redundancy for my last job. I think you need some perspective. you could easilly produce more weed than you can possibly smoke for 500 pics of Elizabeth2. 

Take it easy Dawg


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 23, 2008)

i proberly could produce more .... but i wana treat my plants the best possible way they can be treated ..... when u treat sumthing with 100% care it gives u a 100% return so crossin my fingers everything goes well .... and this was one of my treats out of my trust fund.... ive still got over 90% of my trustfund left so i aint been stupid


----------



## humbo jumbo (Jul 23, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> i proberly could produce more .... but i wana treat my plants the best possible way they can be treated ..... when u treat sumthing with 100% care it gives u a 100% return so crossin my fingers everything goes well .... and this was one of my treats out of my trust fund.... ive still got over 90% of my trustfund left so i aint been stupid



sounds like a pretty sweet decision youve made!!

Can't wait to see how your babies return your love 

best of luck & keep safe


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I treated myself with a car stereo from my trust fund. wouldn't help the plants much. maybe vibrate them out of the ground.. diamond audio D9 15 inch, 2000 watts in a 4 cubic foot box, powered by kenwood's biggest amp, 2400 watts. it really hurts, seriously. growing weed is so much more healthy then a car stereo like mine.


----------



## sublimed (Jul 23, 2008)

> reason i bought the high powered cfls ... is to get more lumens in my room


obviously.. 

but why cfl's and not hps or mh? heat issues?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 23, 2008)

because ive got x6 hps .... and cfls can go closer to the plants without burnin them so they make perfect side lights... i havent got any heat issues i just bought a 15 000 btu air con system


----------



## sublimed (Jul 23, 2008)

ahhh ite, i get ya. 

sounds insane man. wish i could do something to this scale.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks humbo hopefully my plants will return that love  ... loren i bet that stero rocks your car ... sounds like a proper nice system


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 24, 2008)

hey bro just saw the update. those babies are lookin' nice as hell. i knew right off the bat that these ladies would love the setup. how much dough did you put into those CFLs? hit me up dawg. l8r.


----------



## exmortis (Jul 24, 2008)

Wish I had a trust fund, sounds like fun, either way I get the reason fro the cfl's, hope you find some more pots for cheap as well.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks grow .... the cfls cost 70 dollars each i got x2 red x2 dual spectrum and x2 blue .... and i got 1 blue for free ...yeah i reckon the cfls will add a extra dimension of light to the room ... cant wait till my leds arrive


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah i wanna see how the LEDs do. exciting shit dawg.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 25, 2008)

new update to my farrari now im actualy content with it ... check how crazy this looks ... just added one of the nft systems


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 25, 2008)

beautiful dawg. if you end up with any males let me know, we'll pollinate my blackberry kush with your whiteberry, and we'll have a new strain we can call "greyberry kush"


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 26, 2008)

looking S W E E E T Snoopdog, whats the plan, get everything into NFT? What colour LED panels you gettin? cant wait to see them! How many plants all in/are they sexed? 

Im jealous as hell, probably more of the room size you have than the actual set-up. Im so restricted, I need to move house, lol. 

One thing I noticed a while back is your wiring mate. Sleeves of some cables not secured in Glands, sockets are a bit low and a lot of cabling on the ground. A few adjustments and not only is your room bitchin, its safe. The health and safety act 1974... . lol

Keep it safe brother


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing. What's next on the list to purchase? lol.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for the advice dr jones .......ive moved all sockets and connections off the floor everything else will be fine .... im buyin x4 blue and red spectrum pannels and 1 super red led pannel so 5 in all .... since ive added the cfls my plants are looking way more healthy ... the nft setup just adds to yield im addin the other nft at the later stages ... that way i can do 60 plants and over .... the last thing im going to buy is a ozone ....then thats my setup finished the way i want  ...


----------



## chronic123 (Jul 26, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> thanks for the advice dr jones .......ive moved all sockets and connections off the floor everything else will be fine .... im buyin x4 blue and red spectrum pannels and 1 super red led pannel so 5 in all .... since ive added the cfls my plants are looking way more healthy ... the nft setup just adds to yield im addin the other nft at the later stages ... that way i can do 60 plants and over .... the last thing im going to buy is a ozone ....then thats my setup finished the way i want  ...


 
so u have hps lights set up and those cfls and soon LEDS?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah i want my plants to have the maxium light they can get .... i heard more light produces more bud ... so im going to give them as much light as possible


----------



## chronic123 (Jul 26, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> yeah i want my plants to have the maxium light they can get .... i heard more light produces more bud ... so im going to give them as much light as possible


 
haha do it


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 26, 2008)

Bro, I just read through your entire thread and I got to say I am impressed. Yeah, the more lights you have, the bigger buds you'll get. I have a question. What type of water are you using for your plants? I don't know if I might have read over it and forgot, but I don't think I did. Any who, if you want another toy to help your plants along, might I suggest a RO (reverse osmosis) system? Again sorry if you already stated it, I've just come to far and done to much to go skimming through it now...and my bong is calling my name for another session. ^.^ I wish big buds for you in your future. 

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## ivanskis (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice Room!! I'm running 12lighter, 1000watts and have had great success but I am afraid to post pics. Are your plants still yellowing? if they are I have to agree with the RO system, it helps with the ppms also give them some cal-mag that should help with any defeciencies, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for the advice i will buy a ro machine just not yet ive spent way to much money lol and im not willin to spend no more yet ..... after this first crop then i will buy one ... as i will be spendin alot of money on electric runnin this system
im lucky i live in a soft water area and the ph straight out of the tape is 5.7 ... so im not to worried ... i added sum ph down to the aeroponics .... and ever since then the plants have been yellow..... i never had these proberlms on the last crop


----------



## Highhero (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Snoop! 

Love your setup man! Looks really sweet! But I'm wondering about a couple of things with your lights. I see that you have bought both HPS, LED and CFLS. CFLs are great considering the PAR is almost 100%, but the photon strenght is not as good as your HPS lights. You can of course compensate for this by placing the lamps closer to the plants, also because the cfls don't produce the kind of heat that your hps does. But this of course will get tricky without shading the hps light. Moving the cfls higher will ruin their light intesity. My question is why aren't you using Metal Halide instead of Cfls and LED? Together with HPS this creates a very good/optimal balance, and is especially important/effective during the growth stage. This is atleast my experience. I've been doing both CFLs and HPS and MH, and got way bether results with the last option.

The second thing is with the kind of money you have put into this project it somewhat amazes me too see that you haven&#8217;t invested in any light mover. 
With your air cooling it should be possible with small straight lined light mover. With this you could move the lights closer to the plants, as the light is moving and doesn't shine on the same spot all the time, the plants dont get overheated. This will also make your plants thicker, as all of the plant will get some kind of light at some point and at a higher intensity. Instead of having leaves or other plants shading for them. 

What are your thoughts about light movers?

My dream design though would be 2 four armed circular movers à 3 x 600W HPS and 1 x 600W MH, This combined with a liquid cooling system for the lamps, means you can move the lamps almost to the touching point of your plants. The design is very difficult and expensive. But it will by preserving the intensity of the light and giving them the &#8220;sun circle&#8221; from the mover, give the plants the ultimate conditions for yield and quality.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 27, 2008)

mh produces more heat then cfls ... so why would i run x6 hps and then mh aswell ..... also light movers are good but i wana produce monster size plants so givin it a constant light always works better .... cfls have gone closer but i had postion them right so they work as side lights ..... and my hps is dual spectrum it works as good as the mh check the dual spectrum bulbs for hps ...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 27, 2008)

heres a update of my progress its been 4 weeks now .. sum the plants still got yellow bottom leafs but it dosent seem to have effected the rest of the plant


----------



## exmortis (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good, other then the yellow they look quite fine.


----------



## TalkBoxMike (Jul 28, 2008)

Despite the posetive YouTube videos why is ...
everyone knocking the aerogarden it seems very efficient and safe to me given the proper nutrients and genetics.... what could possibly go wrong with it . Its supply might not be adequate but it will smoke .....So Opinions pleasekiss-ass


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Snoop, your plants are still lookin uber sick. I think my desk has abit of drool on it. 

And talkboxmike, don't jack someone else thread with a question like that.

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 29, 2008)

Highhero said:


> Hey Snoop!
> 
> Love your setup man! Looks really sweet! But I'm wondering about a couple of things with your lights. I see that you have bought both HPS, LED and CFLS. CFLs are great considering the PAR is almost 100%, but the photon strenght is not as good as your HPS lights. You can of course compensate for this by placing the lamps closer to the plants, also because the cfls don't produce the kind of heat that your hps does. But this of course will get tricky without shading the hps light. Moving the cfls higher will ruin their light intesity. My question is why aren't you using Metal Halide instead of Cfls and LED? Together with HPS this creates a very good/optimal balance, and is especially important/effective during the growth stage. This is atleast my experience. I've been doing both CFLs and HPS and MH, and got way bether results with the last option.
> 
> ...


 
yeah, he has too many lights for a light mover....where would he move the lights to? and sure his cfl's might not be as intense as a hps or mh, but he does have expanded spectrum bulbs in the 600w hps and he is really only concerned with side lighting for the cfls....i dont know shit about leds, those are beyond me and i have no experience with them. dude i would wear sunglasses in that room...haha, those plants are lovin them lumens


----------



## Highhero (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, missed the part earlier where he wrote he used Dual Bulbs. I used Grolux HPS (these also have enchance levels of blue), but i actually got a bether result when i replaced one of these bulbs with a MH during the growing phase, and only the grolux during the flowering phase. 

But i think that your CFLs as a side lighting will do the trick.
Never used Leds either, but i'm really looking forward to seeing the progress with it.

With the light mover, i see the problem about space in the room for them. But i'm disagreeing a little bit about the effects on them snoop. With a small mover you can still have constant light on all your plants, but a bether overall coverage on them. 

Though I agree that with your setup it probably will be a waste of money, as the effects will be close to minimum, because of all the other lights in the room.

By the way, i'm really loving your room, I don't mean to be rude or anything, and thank you for a great tip about the nutes you use, i'm gonna order them for my next round.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for all the comments ... and its always good to see other peoples views on my setup.. i just got sum c02 tablets that are combined with helpful bacteria that helps my plants eat fungi .. they seem to be more healthy looking after addin one tablet to my reservoir... glad u agree a light mover wouldent be suited for my room as i cant cram anymore in it lol


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 31, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> thanks for all the comments ... and its always good to see other peoples views on my setup.. i just got sum c02 tablets that are combined with helpful bacteria that helps my plants eat fungi .. they seem to be more healthy looking after addin one tablet to my reservoir... glad u agree a light mover wouldent be suited for my room as i cant cram anymore in it lol


 OK------I"m interested know!!!-----post the link to the tabs and give us more info----please...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 31, 2008)

heres the link 

CO2-tabs ( 50 TABLETS ) on eBay, also Hydroponics, Plants Seeds Bulbs, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 22-Jul-08 18:39:52 BST)


CO2-tabs
- For a quick and rich bloom of your FAVOURITE plants -​ With this package of CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] Tabs you will possess a revolutionary new and very powerful product aimed at FAVOURITE on any growth medium. These simple - and cheap! - Tablets are specially developed to replace the complicated and expensive CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] fertilizing systems used until today. Growth stagnation of plants is often caused by a shortage of carbondioxide; in badly aired spaces this shortage can be dramatic. With CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] Tabs you can offer the carbon dioxide directly to the roots of your plants and significantly increase the speed of growth.

Only healthy plants will be able to effectively use this extra input. During extensive testing we perceived as the possible side affect a shortage of magnesium due to the high speed of growth. To effectively prevent this we have added 1.2% magnesium sulfate. The tabs release the CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] in the water and thus stimulate the growth. Healthy PLANTS can absorb many times more of this important nutrient CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] as is available in the air.

Attention: Adding CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] short before the dark period doesn't give any results! During the dark period the plant doesn't absorb any CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]. The tabs bond the CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] about 4 to 6 hours to the offered water.
Application: When your plants (or cuttings) are healthy you can use 1 tablet per 250 liters of water. In hydro systems you can also simply add the tablet to the barrel. Overdosing is neither harmful nor useful. If you want to add the CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]Tab instantly, first solve it in a cup of water (gently crush the tablet with your finger in the water) and mix it the with the water that is intended for the plants. Apply twice weekly for optimal results, and preferably during the whole growing cycle of your plants. The use of CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]-Tabs is environmentally friendly and poses no harm for plants, pets, birds, insects or microorganisms. Adding CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] Tabs to the drinking water can temporarily lower the pH. It is advisable to regularly measure the pH (of water and soil). High or low extremes interfere with the plants ability takes up nutrients. Use Bacterial to recycle the extra waste (a result of the increased growth) into nutrients. CO[SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE] Tabs and Bacterial are an ideal combination for your plants!


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Jul 31, 2008)

co2 tablets, ive heard of them, they actually work, and help out alot. but the grows lookin good man, likin them ladies u got, they are gettin big. gj snoop


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 31, 2008)

has anyone thought of using low voltage led's for battery backup lighting in case of a power outage? I have a strip of 20 led's I made that lights up my living room pretty well and lasts for many hours. I've never run the battery dead yet. led's aren't good for main grow lights, maybe ok for supplemental light, but what about as a backup in case of light failure?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 1, 2008)

heres a update 
its been 4 weeks and 4 days into veg
water ph 5.7
ec readin 1.8
check out the improvement in colour since ive added the c02 tablets
also sum more of my toys arrived the led pannels ... just 2 things to go now ....a ro machine and ozone and thats my dream finished


----------



## exmortis (Aug 1, 2008)

nice stuff, light up them led's baby!!! lol


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 1, 2008)

Snoopdog, hang on. The dreams not over until your stood at the end of it with a white havanna, claiming in true hannibal smith fashion "you love it when a plan comes together," lol.

Im saying turn them beauties on too, we wanna see them glow. Looking sweet mate, how much longer you thinking of veggin? till they go a certain time or until they reach a certain height?

respect and peace


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 1, 2008)

Snoop those ladies are lookin' awesome! Can't wait to see whether or not the LED panels help. Good to see you posting, haven't seen you on chat in a while. Keep the updates coming dawg!


GT


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 1, 2008)

lol at dr jones that sounds like a scene out of scarface... i will light up the leds on sunday just to show u all .....since everyones waitin  i wana get my ladys to about 3 to 4ft but because there 90% indicas there taking ages to veg


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking good snoopy. The colour is way better.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 1, 2008)

heres the leds before they go in the room u can see the diff between the high denisty and the normal ones .... im holdin a bit of carboard nearly 1 meter away and u can still see the red lumens hittin the cupboard


----------



## exmortis (Aug 1, 2008)

good stuff, cant wait to see how they do with the plants!


----------



## High4Life (Aug 2, 2008)

Super stuff snoop, just tunning in mann hope it alll goes smooth this time 4 you , i think it will thou 

thats the 1st ive seen those led pannels.... where did you get them man ? and how much ? are they used for side lighting or uplighing 

Keep it up snoop + repp


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 2, 2008)

there going to be side lights .... they cost 68 dollars for a standard pannel or 140 to 150 for a high intenisty pannel .... u can totaly notice the difference between the standard and high intenisty pannels just by the pics by the pics alone


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 4, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*heres a nice update on my progress*

*General grow information*
*its 5 weeks since i germinated the first set of seeds ... and now there turnin into monsters ..... the plants on the left bank have been going 3 weeks on certain pots ......and 4 weeks on other pots* ....*ive taken sum pictures for u to see.*

*Ec* *readin is still the same* ..... *not time for a water change yet*
*ph* *readin the same .... not time for a water change yet*
*Tempreture 82c*

*EXTRAS ADDED*
*I Added another 250 watt cfl ... so now they have got a full light circul surroundin them ... also i added another c02 tablet* 


*i will be updatin on my progress soon ... any comments or views are always welcome*


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 4, 2008)

whoww, goodd jobbb

have you or anyone ever heard anything good/bad about sensi seeds guerilla gusto,durban,or mexican sativa?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 4, 2008)

im not to shore about them strains ... but i heard sensi seeds are a quality seed bank


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 4, 2008)

hmm, yeah sensi always has a good name.

im looking for a really good outdoor strain, that is pretty good with moldd and resistant to most noob (my) mistakes


----------



## dirtyshawa (Aug 4, 2008)

what's up snoop, i like it, i like it. what strain is that in your first pic, bottom right corner, the tallest plant? i've never messed with sensi but, the little research i've done on them makes them respectable and they've been around forever. i'm in the process of upgrading my cadillac rooms to Amg S-class, but, with your setup you need some of the limited releases from reservoir, i'd love to see c99x sour d driving your farrari. also check out sannies i just got herijuana arguably the highest thc plant, k.o. kush, and killing fields. customer service is excellent, grade a genetics, and the prices can't be beat. reservoir is one of the best if not number, they're about to rerelease super silver sour diesel haze.............wuuuuuuuuuu, lord have mercy, that's the best looking herb i've seen in my life and the smoke reports i've read have blown me away. but, yeah you defintely need some sannies and reservoir in there.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 4, 2008)

the tallest plant in the bottom right corner is big bud ..theres also icecream and white russian in the pic...also ive still got white berry in germination...i might buy sum real special strains once i get used to growin... as this is still my first crop so i wana get used to the whole process.. ive already got a kush in my seed bank ... i bought the og kush mixed with the burmese so i might give that a go on the next crop ... i thought pure g13 had the most thc of any plant obviously these new strains must of been made to out do it ive never heard anything bad about sensi seeds so there strains are bound to be stable with great potenial


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 5, 2008)

okay sickk deal 

ive got some hindu kush right now from Toronto Seed Bank (Ontario, Canada) and they are the easiest thing to grow. 

fingers crossed for nextt yearrr, goood luck snoop, not that your gonna need it


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 5, 2008)

btw, is that big bud the same age as all the others 

if so, what breeder is it from


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah it is .... its from doggies nuts ...that bottom right one just seems super charged ... dont kno why its doing better then the rest


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 5, 2008)

is that the only big bud fromm doggie nuts (Lol) that your growinggg?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 5, 2008)

nah the ones next to it are big bud aswell ...theres about 8 in all ... im doing white russian / white berry . icecream / and i just put burmeese kush into germinate today


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 5, 2008)

verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry nice.

how you liking the led's?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 6, 2008)

the leds are ok ... alot better then i thought they would be .... im going to use them as side lights tho ... can anyone help me and tell me if this plant is showin its sex already ... i think ive got my first pre flowers


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 6, 2008)

the second picture almost looks like some balls? but its prbos just blurry. but looks alot like pre-flowering.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 6, 2008)

nah theres no balls i kno wot they look like .... as i had a hermie crop last time ... just im surprised its showin pre flowers in veg


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 6, 2008)

the first one is a bitcvh and why the fuk do i gotta download the 2nd pic??? i can juss click and view it sasy i have to save it to my comp so cant help ya thjere


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the help people .... i dident even kno u could get pre flowers in veg intill sumone told me to check


----------



## ColaFarmer (Aug 6, 2008)

All of the pictures are female.


----------



## joefish (Aug 7, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> snoopdog and dre sposed to be droppin a new album next year ( been 8 years since dre droped the chronic )


and been like 20 since he dropped the REAL version  fuck wit dre(and EVERYBODY's celebratin) lol too gangsta


that isn't a ferrari of a setup, it a fuckin BUGATTI, a MASERATI! one of the most tech advanced rooms i have ever seen. well done sir.


----------



## FarmingToronto (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking badass snoop.. those are some nice Ladies you have there !!

Keep on Growin,
-Tdot


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 7, 2008)

Toronto ! im from st.cathhh!

you get your seeds from 420?


----------



## NorCalGrower (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good snoop,
So how many plants do you have total in all stages of growing. Like how many are in flower, how many in veg, and how many in the cloner? Are you going to make this into a nice perpetual harvest? 

Your setup is extremely advanced, the only way i can see you improving upon this is to add some sort of reflectors for those lights, and maybe using MH lights for the veg cycle. What are your thoughts on MH, it seems to me, running MH then HPS creates the best bud density as well as producing the maximum amount of resin.

Great grow man, keep up the excellent work.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 8, 2008)

2 plants so far are in pre flower..... i will be doing 60 plants in all once i start clonnin ... none of my plants have been put into flower there all in veg .... i dont need mg bulbs as im useing new dual spectrum hps bulbs witch produce 3000 more lumens then standard 600watt bulbs


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome, it looks really good! How is/will the 60 plants be split up? ie 15 clones, 15 veg, 30 in 2-staged flowering?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 8, 2008)

i can have 60 to 62 big plants in flower usein x16 11litre pots....16litre bubble pot...45 16 litre ebb pots ... and upto 120 small plants in veg in my aeroponic cloner


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW 60 flowering!!! If you filled it to max you only gotta get 2oz of each plant to be looking at potentially 24K where I come from. Fuck man, thats like carazie shit load of smoke.


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn, one big harvest wd land you 24K where i come from!!


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

though, you'll prolly take more than 2oz from each plant!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 8, 2008)

lol it will be more then 2oz a plant im usein hydro .... im lookin from 3 to 5 oz a plant ... plus the lumens i got in my room is over wot i need with the c02 .... so hopfuilly it all goes to plan .... i cant beleive sum the plants are in pre flower already


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

im sure with that set-up you'll achieve that, thats mental. Up to a grand a plant, 60 of them! I think id only try that kinda level on a deserted island. Your ferrari's value is growing, big time! Nicely invested.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 10, 2008)

lol 60 g per crop ? dam thats over quarter million a year = about 700 pound a day lol thats crazy... i will be doin sum picture updates later so everyone can see the progress ... my kush has just germinated so i cant wait to see them growin


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah thats some arsenal you have there. If I could buy bonds that would accrue 700 quid a day, Id buy the bloody things. Looking forward to pics. Any wideshots of the whole set-up including lights all-in?

Stay safe,  puff pufff >>>>>>>> pass


----------



## chinoholmes (Aug 10, 2008)

I dunno, I really dont see you getting more then 10 pounds per grow.... but stil 10 pounds every 8-10 weeks is well.... exceptional.

Very nice set up


----------



## labey87 (Aug 10, 2008)

thats the sickness!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 10, 2008)

update
heres a update on my progress to show u everything i do from week to week

Grow Statisics
Ec 1.7
ph 5.7
temp 80c
c02 1500 ppms

CHANGES OR RELEVENT EVENTS 
i havent added nothing or changed anything in the setup.... i did germinate sum kush seeds tho so i cant wait to get them growin with the others ... also mylast icecream plant has finaly recovered from the yellow leaf ... the other 4 icecreams died because of the yellow leaf so im glad to finaly pull through it.. also my white berry is comming along nicely and will be ready to join the main plants soon .. please check out the pictures for visual info .... also dr jones i did them pictures u requested my rooms looking a lil messy since i got bundles of new stuff i aint opened yet


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice show room snoopy. Do you have lots of air circulation in there?


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 10, 2008)

did dude get busted or something?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i got more then enough air circulation ...i will stop feedin my plants so much as there looking a lil droopy .... so instead of feedin them 4 times a day im just going to feed them twice for 45 minute floods to see if that will perk my plants up ... as x 4 45 min floods was probs to much for them to handle ...... and wot did u mean did dude get busted ?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 11, 2008)

they still look like they are going to be some fine smoke! +rep!


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice one SnoopDog. Im more jealous having actually seen full vertical walls and a horizontal roof. It must make things easier, lol. Doesn't look messy at all. There are a lot of empty pots, are you plannin to seed them all or are you gonna start going with cuttings when they ready? 

It all looks really good mate, keep up the great work


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah im lucky i got 7 and half ft celings ... gives me the choice of havin bigger plants .......im going to clone all of the 20 + plants ive got going in veg x 5 cuttings a plant ..and label them ... then when i start flower i can determin witch plants are female ... get rid of the male cuttings and main plants ... and introduce the femaale cuttings into flower...


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 11, 2008)

That'll work well. Are you going to partition or have you got another room? Successfully cloning has to be right up there with greatest achievements, lol.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 11, 2008)

nah i built a veg room in the corner ... with my aeroponic cloner im going to double check it before flower tho to make shore no light escapes from it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

lookin good snoop!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 11, 2008)

snoop in the house...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 11, 2008)

whoop whoop


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for the comments ... im thinkin of buyin a fooliege spray today to try and perk the leafs up


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> thanks dr von ... u should take pics of your room so we can see how u got on .... my room size is only 32m sq


my whole flats not even that big lol my bedrooms 3m square ffs lol. Big props to u for your op.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 12, 2008)

hehehe.... "only" hehehehehehe


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 12, 2008)

dont worry mr west i will set up a bedroom for u in my grow room u can live wild and smoke the plants lol i will just slide food under the door everyday lmao i want alot more space my next setup after this will be a green house with hydro ... so then im usein outside sunlight with a hydro system ... i reckon that will produce crazy yields


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 12, 2008)

How many pounds do you think your system will produce now?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 12, 2008)

9 and over if i do 62 plants over 5ft ... as light produces more bud and i got more light then disney world  plus im usein hydro


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> dont worry mr west i will set up a bedroom for u in my grow room u can live wild and smoke the plants lol i will just slide food under the door everyday lmao i want alot more space my next setup after this will be a green house with hydro ... so then im usein outside sunlight with a hydro system ... i reckon that will produce crazy yields


Lmao thats the best offer ive had all year, I dont eat alot but i can test all ya weed for u with out charge lol


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 13, 2008)

loving the full pics of the room, cant wait to see what you get off those girls.


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey snoop, been watching this for a while now. Good job man. Your room and buds are looking absolutely amazing. The green house idea is awesome if you can go along with the seasons. If not, a few extra lights to extend the light hours during winter, and a tarp or something to block out the light to shorten the hours. I'm excited for you man. You got a very legitimate set up going and I hope the best for you! If I could I would have a greenhouse garden and a indoor garden so later on you can experiment if you want to or just keep a seasonal harvest outside and a perpetual harvest inside. 

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 13, 2008)

keeep the pics up!


----------



## Phr0zenUK (Aug 14, 2008)

Top BOY! Thats all I can say, Sick effort put into this I reckon you will get some sick results, been following this from day 1! 

give it a few weeks and you will be laughing! (Mind you ya probably are now with that in your yard!)


----------



## greenthumb08 (Aug 14, 2008)

i use the ebbngrow but i would like to use co2 with it can anyone help


----------



## calicat (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn a dream setup.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for all the comments ... i wana do a green house with seasonal yields but get the plants over 7ft in hydro ... thats my dream lol i reckon havin a plant outside will give u extra benefits .... so if u combine it with hydro the yields would be totaly crazy... the setup is kept at ( never never land ) thats my answer to that question


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 14, 2008)

Never Never Land? Man I've been there tones of times. 
About to go there again right now.


----------



## mikeeees (Aug 15, 2008)

my best friend mr.jackson lives there, he gives good hugs 


lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2008)

but u have to be this high (holds hand at waist level) for thos sorts of hugs lmao


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 15, 2008)

lolol well guess no hugs for me as im just under 6ft 3 so my share can be given out to sumone else


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2008)

lol lol lol yeah i wont be gettin none either 6foot2 lol. Im in ur shadow, grow set ups and in stature too lol


----------



## sublimed (Aug 15, 2008)

^ hah, made me laugh.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 15, 2008)

update
*heres a update on my progress to show u everything i do from week to week*
*Grow Statisics*
*Ec 1.8*
*ph 5.7*
*temp 80f*
*c02 1600 ppms*
*CHANGES OR RELEVENT EVENTS* 
*i added a 0.1 more salts to my nutriants as the plants are bigger also i turned the co2 ppms up from 1500 to 1600 ...*
*another thing i did is started to group together the same strains so the plants can get equal light*


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

looking great!

only one issue. I think 80c is a little warm for any living thing.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

Beauties. Did you say 80c? Damn, I keep mine between 26 - 28c, lol.


----------



## Brenton (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea 80c seems a bit high man. And What day are they on?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 15, 2008)

lol thanks for the correction


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 15, 2008)

DAmN! snoop man, good damn job, those things are lookin great, keep up the good work ...lol oh ya...Statistics


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 15, 2008)

there on 6 weeks 5 days  there looking amazin


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 15, 2008)

who the hell measures anything in celsius LOL?


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 16, 2008)

Everyone but U.S.A I think.  In an answer to the Celsius comment. And I would know, I live in the USA.


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2008)

Its fuked up in the uk cuz we kinda stuck inbetween metric and impiral so we use miles and kilometers pounds and kilos and we use faranhight and celcius lol. Its only cuz it would cost too much changing all the road signs to kilometers lol. We went metric in the seventys but its still not right lol.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 16, 2008)

Not to much longer and you will be harvesting the fruits of your labor


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 16, 2008)

wow great job ,cant wait to see them finished


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the comments *
*i got my metric mixed up  lol i cant wait to see my plants in flower man... its going to be a while tho as still got loads of pots to fill .... im hopin to be in flower in 20 days .. i will be doing *
*x22 big bud *
*x22 white russian *
*x 8 icecream*
*x8 white berry *
*and only x2 to 3 dependin on space/ *
*of bermeese kush mixed with og kush*
*so i will have a nice verity of different kinds of smoke*


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

just stopping by to bless your girls...


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 16, 2008)

Damn you got your shit moving, im aboard!


----------



## Brenton (Aug 17, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> *Thanks for the comments *
> *i got my metric mixed up  lol i cant wait to see my plants in flower man... its going to be a while tho as still got loads of pots to fill .... im hopin to be in flower in 20 days .. i will be doing *
> *x22 big bud *
> *x22 white russian *
> ...


Thats a tight ass batch u got going. what is that like 60+ plants. You going to be rolling in the weed. Dude if i was u....id sleep with it...ALL OF IT.


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 17, 2008)

*Open up bag and takes a big whiff* Man I wanna live in here!

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

damn u doin it big snoop.
Nice plants bra!


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Aug 21, 2008)

Snoop, after the 8th node, at any time (veg or bloom), you should be able to see sex signs on most of your plants. Have you checked lately? What are you working with if you have?.... And it looks great man!. Propps from the center of the ET for all your hard work and dedication to our unanimously shared ONE LOVE!


----------



## YOUR WEED SUCKS (Aug 21, 2008)

You should put some cfls in that room snoops, the plants look really light def and could use some nutes,you should take some of that money you got and take some gardening lessons.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

YOUR WEED SUCKS said:


> You should put some cfls in that room snoops, the plants look really light def and could use some nutes,you should take some of that money you got and take some gardening lessons.


Envy is a deadly sin  

Keep it up snoop doing well man ... This nobbs highjackin a few threads with this crap 

Looking forward to a update


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah Snoop, looking for an update. Hows everything going with the grow?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 21, 2008)

only sum of my plants have showen sex ... just the white russians and icecreams


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 21, 2008)

obvious your sum dyslexic trani lover to not spot the cfls in the pics


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 21, 2008)

i will do a update tommorrow mate ... ive had a few proberlms with takin these clones .... i think it was because the propegator was to hot .... but i have turned off the heatin mat now .... so hopefully in 8 days i start gettin sum clones


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> obvious your sum dyslexic trani lover to not spot the cfls in the pics


dyslexics rule KO!

hehehehe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear bout the clonin problem. How hot did they actually get? You be a better grower because of it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

i fucked my clones too....shiiiit , that sux mate, agrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

im always fucking up my clones


----------



## sublimed (Aug 22, 2008)

lol you harsh bastard.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

hahahahahha...


----------



## smokeh (Aug 22, 2008)

only crap. that grow room is amazing. where bouts in england u live? i think u should invite me over  ha j/k


----------



## sublimed (Aug 22, 2008)

you're tellin me, i was considering buying some heatvision goggles to hunt him down and smoke with him lol.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 22, 2008)

my clones are still alive but there taking a long time to root ... as there pure indicas ..the temp ranged from 73 to 78 ... because of this proberlm ive finaly decided to flower ..... i will take sum update pics in a while ..... so everyone can see the progress


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 22, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress*
*General grow information*
*ive decided to put my plants into flower ... so hopefully should see sum bud sites formin over the next 10 days ... they have been growin for 7 weeks 5 days now*
*Ec* *1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *80f*


----------



## High4Life (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats going to be some garden when it blooms snoop . They are looking great man . 
How long did you veg them big 1s for ? </p> Keep it up & goodluck.</p>


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 22, 2008)

yea man ull have a nice ass crop wat strain is it again?? and how tall are they i think u mean 80F cuz 80c means death for them


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

tight, this is gonna be nice to watch. to think u could be in the next village lol


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 22, 2008)

the plants on the left are big bud .... on the right there white russian / icecream / white berry / kush 

they been going for 7 weeks 5 days ... i had to tiop them because they was to big ... there from 3 to 4ft 10


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

did u top them then switch the lights?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 22, 2008)

the ones on the left are big bud .... the ones on the right are white russian / white berry / icecream / and burmese kush 

they been veggin for 7 weeks 5 days ..... heights range from 1ft to 4ft10 ... i had to top them as they will grow even more durin flower .... so hopefully they wont grow over 6ft .....


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 22, 2008)

lol next villege .... there are gettin a bit bushy .... i will be losein sum of them tho after they show sex..... hopefully i wont have to many males


----------



## sublimed (Aug 22, 2008)

i didn't realize how fucking monstrous those 250w Cfls were.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Aug 22, 2008)

Snoop, it's nice to see somebody that is not worried about there hood and bulb sitting as close as possible to their plants. When are you gonna get that NFT system set up too. You got all your shit together now man, don't waste that space..... SET IT OFF, BIG SNOOP!!!....... Seriously though, looks sincerely pretty!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 23, 2008)

im going to try and add sum more plants hopefully


----------



## marijuana~momma (Aug 23, 2008)

Whoa nelly, your thread has exploded snoop d o double g.....  Looking good

xxxx


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks momma there growin crazy ... got a lil random update our power companys over here are givin away free cfl bulbs lol i reckon there secertly premotin us to grow lmao


----------



## JJ2cool (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha you lucky bastard, I am about to go out and buy mine.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 24, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress*
*General grow information*
*its the plants 2nd day into flower .... 8 weeks total growin . there gainnin so much size and depth... beleive it or not theres only 13 plants on the left side *
*Ec* *1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *81f*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 24, 2008)

U got ya set a indoor forest


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 24, 2008)

cant wait to see when you start dem bitches on boost.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

you just wait ac week then lol, hope u dont run out of room( like thats gonna happen ) lol


----------



## NFTGEE (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome grow A++ Keep Up the good work


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for the comments .... i hope i dont run out of space lol because at the moment with the way there growin it looks like i will lol


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 25, 2008)

Its the Dogs Balls! Seriously Bushy now - looking Great


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey snoop. I saw in your pics that you ave various LED setups that you are not using? is there any reason for that. Did you not like they way that they turned out. I have heard mixed things on the LED's due to the fact that the technology isnt up to par yet and that they produce loose and scraggly flowers. Everything looks amazing by the way and you are doing a fucking awsome job. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for the comments .... i aint had a chance to use the leds yet .... i just bought to much stuff .......so ive started pile it up in the corner .... im going to use the leds as side lights for my aeroponic cloner ..... that way my plants will get 360 degree light coverege


----------



## HydroChron (Aug 27, 2008)

nice! are they the red and blue mix?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah .... i got 4 normal one high intensity ..... the high intensity is wot u wana go for


----------



## hillgrower999 (Aug 27, 2008)

damn hell yeah man i got a small grow box 2 foot in height and 5 foot in length with 4, 40 watt fluorescents its extremely bright in the box, do you think this would be good to grow some small plants?


----------



## hillgrower999 (Aug 27, 2008)

yeahh? anyone


----------



## incognito (Aug 27, 2008)

hillgrower999 said:


> yeahh? anyone


 
sure


If you want more info look here and here.

This is not the thread to post such questions.
You should be asking here.

This is snoop's thread about his grow room.
He's cool and I'm sure he doesn't mind though.

And everything is looking good.


----------



## sublimed (Aug 27, 2008)

hah yea, don't jack punk.


----------



## sublimed (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## hillgrower999 (Aug 27, 2008)

sttttttfu =]


----------



## DrkArt456 (Aug 27, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


Hey SD that is a sweet setup you got goin on there. Was wondering if you could tell me what kind of temp controllers you are using.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Aug 27, 2008)

hey i saw the pic updates from a few days ago...plants are looking good...and getting big. no wonder your power company is stopping by with cfls, i dont even want to count how many total watts your running hid, flouro, led, pumps, controllers, a/c, fans, and who knows what other knick knacks...they are like c'mon snoop, we know you pay the bill but replace those old incandescents w/ some new cfls...they are even on us...do your part. hahah, j/k keep it up, im gonna stay tuned.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 28, 2008)

lmao dreads im doin my part .... im keepin the rare plants alive


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 28, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress*
*General grow information*
*its the plants 5day into flower .... 8 weeks 5 days total growin . *
*Ec* *1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *81f*


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 28, 2008)

haha ur doin the damn thing, man the workload for all those plants would be crazy. Hey you peep games new album? shits bangin.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks man ..the workload aint bad ......as the system takes care of itself as everything is fully automaticed
.. nah i aint had time to go buy games new shizzle yet .... but i will get it at sum point ... im worried that my plants might get to big for the room ........anybody got any suggestions ?.. as this is only the 5th day of flower


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you top em?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah i topped nearly all of them big ones apart from 2 ... and there still growin rapidly


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 29, 2008)

your 5 days into flower or 5 days since you switched to 12/12? Have you removed all the males? Generally the majority of the flower growth is in the first 2-4 weeks, but they will most likely double in size from when you made the switch. Just focus on keeping ur light as close to the canopys of ur honeys as you can without burning, and youll be fine.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 29, 2008)

my plants just started showin sex .... i found 5 males and 1 hermie .... 20 are female ..... 7 still aint showen sex yet ... hopefully i get 25 females


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 29, 2008)

fuck thats alot of plants. since you said u already have everything automated, wats ur plans to do with the males and their offset?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 29, 2008)

ive killed them already .... i dont want no males lol i will start to take more clones tommorrow while the plants are still in the growth stage of flower ... i was hopin to have 32 plants into flower


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2008)

good call i like to take clones in the first two weeks of flower, you could have 50 girls by the end of the week if u wanted lol. Rep+ for you


----------



## RowRowRollABlunt (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey nice stuff Snoop, was wondering how your white berry plants r doing...thinkin bout buyin some my self, any info would be greatly appreciated. peace


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 30, 2008)

ive only got one white berry ... its doing good but my icecream is doing even better .... i will take a pic of it for u tommorrow ... so u can get a idea of the growth rates


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats a nice percentage of girls. Down with the males and clone them beauties for a clean round next time. You had a look for a scope yet mate?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 30, 2008)

i will buy a scope when i start seein bud .... aint worth buyin one yet


----------



## RowRowRollABlunt (Aug 30, 2008)

yo snoop if you gotta RadioShack' around head over thurr and get a mini 60x-100x microscope for 12.99 us dollas. jus an idea...


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2008)

bit of a long drive from the uk tho lol


----------



## apprentice (Aug 31, 2008)

im craving to see pics. going through this whole thread for 2 hrs got me all hangin n shit haha

ur girls are lucky snoop .. u treat em well, they'll fuck u rite up. well done n good luck on the yield.


----------



## JohnO (Sep 1, 2008)

Just getting in this - quite amazing Snoop - my Hero .. hopefully one day I can accomplish beautiful room like yours


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Sep 2, 2008)

RowRowRollABlunt said:


> yo snoop if you gotta RadioShack' around head over thurr and get a mini 60x-100x microscope for 12.99 us dollas. jus an idea...


yeah, that thing is pretty niffty, i have one, trichromes look as big as softballs


----------



## chronic123 (Sep 2, 2008)

dam man i havent seen the thread in awhile and why were you in veg for some long? or did you see preflower then? ya those are huge but looking like healthy and clones are looking dank as hell to


----------



## 0849 (Sep 3, 2008)

beautiful, can't wait for new pics.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 4, 2008)

we need snoop to get his ass back here and add more pics!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 4, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress ....sorry i aint done one in the last weekive been enjoyin my bday *
*General grow information*
*its the plants 11 day into flower .... 8 weeks of veg ... sum of my icecream clones have started rootin .... and 3 of my white russian clones have started to root ... also sum of my plants are 6ft 1 to 6ft 4 there gettin way to big ... so ive started tiein them to lower branchs.... also u will notice i got 125 watt cfls in my room ... i swapped x2 125s in my veg tent with x2 250 blues .... so now im doin clones with 500 watts of cfl *
*Ec* *1.6 to 1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *82f*

*ive taken alot of pictures this time ... due to me not updatin for a week .. the first 3 are of big bud - next 2 of icecream - 1 pic of kush - 8 of white russian and 1 single picture of white berry then a side view of the big bud... hope u enjoy *


----------



## slump (Sep 4, 2008)

Lookin' real nice Snoop!


----------



## ru8fru (Sep 4, 2008)

bring on da bud. man a month from now youll get high takin pics


----------



## bolunt (Sep 4, 2008)

this is one of the if not THE nicest grow rooms ive seen. fucking amazing. keep that shit up


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 5, 2008)

Snoop.......... Tie those big ones over to your empty NFT table and fill in a bunch of that area and make use of that space and widen your canopy. You can manipulate the shit out of those plants and cover a bunh of the open space you have and it will help with your height issues. I see you have heat stress up top on those leaves curling. Your plants will love you for getting them away from the light a little bit


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks for the advice local .... i will do that shit later when the lights are on ... sounds like a good idea as i dident kno wot to do lol 
this is my first crop beleive it or not... so im going to make alot of errors but hopefully with everyones help i wont make to many


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice looking forest you have going there. Do I see some yellowing or just the pics? They look great though Snoopy, keep it up.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Sep 5, 2008)

nice man, are those ones under that LED a lil stretched? kinda some distance between them nodes, other than that it looks great!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 5, 2008)

nah they aint yellow its the pics chi .... also the led only got added before i took the pics as the plant in that section wasent gettin enough light


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow man greAT job lookin outstanding now are u gonna lollipop those ladies and get one main cole on each to thin out the canopy a little? keep up the good work almost there hope u get like 10 pounds dry of dank


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 5, 2008)

i dont kno wot the lollipop method is ... if u can help me then i might try it .... and hopefully i do get alot of dank  thanks for all the comments


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2008)

well ideal time to lollipop is 1-3 weeks of flowering u just remove the lower growth from bottom 1/3 of plant so plant concentrates all energy on one main growth and gets more light for all plants and gets rid of little useless popcorn buds...im sure if u google or u tube lollipop u will find all kinds of shit im not real computer savy sorry good luck


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats what i call raising the roof,nice plants.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 7, 2008)

*BE PROUD ,BE VERY PROUD!!!* Bro you got the shit!! keep it up and we will be smokin some dank soon bro as I am in the same boat as you ! A few more weeks,hahahahahaha


----------



## 0849 (Sep 7, 2008)

are you using cfls?


----------



## h0ndatuner66 (Sep 7, 2008)

snoop are you using something similar ebb & gro system? And are the containers 2 gallon or larger?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 8, 2008)

i kno i cant wait to see the bud get proper dank ..but hopefully i wont be waitin to long .. im usein a ebb system with 16 litre pots ... im usein x2 125 x2 250 cfls as side lights


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 8, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress *
*General grow information*
*day 14 of flower ... tied down all the bigger plants to 5ft and ultilized the space better .. also i moved 2 clones into flower *
*Ec* *1.6 to 1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *79f lowered the temp for flowerin *

*i gotta give a thanks to local for hes advice .... its helped my bigger plants alot ... also im usein a new toy to stop the plants gettin any higher .. as sum started showin signs of heat stress and yellowin of the leafs*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 8, 2008)

lookin great snoop   >>>>>


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 8, 2008)

Mass manipulation snoop. You are in control, so make those branches go where you want.... Cut the shit out down low that is getting no light. I do realize you have side lighting, but you know if it is deep and getting no light, it's a waste of energy... And remember, this is your first time driving your finally constructed grow machine. When you have your clones and strains dialed, your timing locked, and your plant likes and dislikes down to a t.... This room is going to be a supple supplier of fine kind....


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2008)

Snoopy, they are looking fabulous. Keep on growing.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Snoop, I was wondering, are you using any Halides during your flower... I can't remember if you said you were going to in your post. Read that a long time ago... Anyway, if it's about quality and not quantity, you should run 1 halide for every two HPS, maybe halides on light rails going over your main canopies... The UV light in the halide spectrum causes the flowers to protect themselves from the light by aditional resin production... Danker bud, but a little less yield..... It is THE SUPER SNOOP GROW ROOM.... ANd we all know, it's only the best in snoops house


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the advice local ..... im not shore i wana start trimmin off lower buds yet i wana see how the plants do on a full cycle ... theres alot i still gotta learn 
and how i can fine tune it .....to make it work in my grow room ... i dont use halides i use a new form of dual spectrum hps bulbs for veg aswell as havin a aeroponic veg tent ...... u will see them on earlier pages..... then for flower i use phillip sun t bulbs ... i dont kno if i want danker bud ... or more yield yet .... as i still havent had my first crop so this is sort of like the test run before the nucular bomb gets launchedas im only doing 25 to 27 plants ... i can do upto 64 on my next cycle ....as i vegged for way to long on this first run .....

thanks for the msg chi hopefuly my ladys can produce sum outstandin yields


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lookin great snoop   >>>>>


I agree snoop that shit is tight.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the comments cheetah and mr west .... i will set up your bed soon ... im thinkin we can upgrade u from bunkbeds to tree house


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

Excellent snoop can we have a plant each to bed down in? If so can i live in an ice cream?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol trust me u will eat that plant ... it actualy smells of vinilla ....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> Excellent snoop can we have a plant each to bed down in? If so can i live in an ice cream?


i love ice cream


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> lol trust me u will eat that plant ... it actualy smells of vinilla ....


That sounds yummy, my dlr smells exectly like freash grapefruit.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 11, 2008)

i hate grapefruits  lmao!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 11, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> lol trust me u will eat that plant ... it actualy smells of vinilla ....



my mouth is watering... I NEED those seeds!


----------



## marijuana~momma (Sep 11, 2008)

Stoppin by to see how things are goin, and lookin fine I must say!! 

You kinda rock, but don't tell anyone... 

vanilla.... yummmmmmm


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 11, 2008)

marijuana~momma said:


> vanilla.... yummmmmmm



can that be cooked to get the vanilla taste in food? wow, I bet that could be good.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 11, 2008)

lorenzo come up with a good idea ... vinilla skunk cookies ... i wonder if it will actualy taste of vinillia aswell ... mmm grapefruit skunk sounds like a smoke for the morning .....while your munchin your cornflakes


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2008)

I just spent ten mins looking at hammocks lol for my tree, extream lst lol
Where did u find your ice cream?


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 11, 2008)

when is the next update you have comming snoop been following it so i was just curios hahah i spent over two hours looking through the previous like 36 pages 4 or 5 days ago


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 11, 2008)

got it from paradise seeds ... check it out ... i will do another update later for u ......ive been flowerin for 17 to 18 days now ... and the colas are startin to form ... i will be flowerin for about 55 days in total


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 11, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress *
*General grow information*
*day 18 of flower ... only new information is that i setup my aeroponics for my mothers ... thats about it this week*
*Ec* *1.6 to 1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *79f lowered the temp for flowerin *

*took loads of pics so u can see all angles of the room this time ... plus alot of bud pictures *


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 11, 2008)

That is comedy!!!! That left side of the room is out of control... # days from now, headlines read....."Snoop lost..... somewhere in his garden"


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 11, 2008)

Snoop, how many buddies do you have to help you trim all that herb you are going to end up with.................. You might have to take on a few new friends


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 11, 2008)

lmao i be doing it on my own .... im going to buy the advark to make it easy .... it will cost me 600 dollars but will be worth the money


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2008)

U could of got a rotwiller for £700 snoop


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 12, 2008)

ahahahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2008)

loving the pics man dont think my hammocks gonna fit lol, ill just curl up at the base of a tree ill be happy lol


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 12, 2008)

thats lookin good man but are u buying an ardvark like the animal or what hahhah jk what is that that your buying


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 12, 2008)

lmao no not that type of advark man.....and why the fuck has that advark got a saddle like its being used for racin lmfao
.. advark im talkin about is a cuttin machine that attachs onto your hoover ... heres a link to it 
Misc

lol curl up at the base of a tree ... i reckon them colas will be the size of coconuts by the time im finished ..... so it will be best to sleep with a helmet


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 12, 2008)

damn dude i dont think that thing is gonna work all the thc is gonna gunk up the blades and with all the bud u have man it would be really worth while to make hash out of all the trimmings u should make bubble hash since i know u have a lil money not trying to sound like a prick but the bags are expensive but that hash will pay for it in a snap especially if u get really resiny leaves and all the crystals will go to waste if u use a vaccuum man come on think about it hahah when do u think you will be able to harvest by>????


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 12, 2008)

you can still use the leaves after using the ardvarc. you just need to make sure you vac is clean. When you don just take them out of the vac and they are perfect for bubble bags. also using the srdvarc will make SUCH a time difference when it comes time. soooo once again you are thinking and doin the right thing snoop! Keep it up


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 12, 2008)

i bought a bubble hash machine already the bubblelator ... cost me 200 dollars had it for years..as i used to save up all the twigs and leafs i got on bud...i will take pics of it when i do a update ... it shouldent clog up the machine its ment for heavy thc plants ..... im hopin to harvest in another 38 to 40 days ......
thanks for the comment hydro hopefully everything will go right


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 12, 2008)

oh ok well maybe i just jumped tho gun a little i just didnt read anything abou tit handling thc when i read you link but ok thats cool hey what are they pot laws wehre your at over there


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 12, 2008)

day 18 bro!!! Sorry my camera sucks but your pickin up what I'm puttin down right??? hahahahahasnoop doggy dogg...... thadogg!!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 12, 2008)

nice fluffy buds wot strain isit ? noticed u got alot of yellow leafs at the base of your plant ... u not going to prun them ?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 13, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> nice fluffy buds wot strain isit ? noticed u got alot of yellow leafs at the base of your plant ... u not going to prun them ?


 
I only have had two dead leaves, it is the camera and the light underneath that you cannot see(two 4ft. t5 blue spectrum) that makes them look like that. They are Blueberry from dutch passion and yes I will prune them but only when the leaves are dead. As long as they are alive leave them when you are budding, atleast I do???


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 13, 2008)

oo i see ... i prun any leafs that i think are dead ....as they wont be producin any energy


----------



## stgarf (Sep 14, 2008)

Just read through this ENTIRE thread and I must say that your grow room is... awesome. Loving the plants so far and I can't wait to see how they turn out!!

best of luck!


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 14, 2008)

stgarf said:


> Just read through this ENTIRE thread and I must say that your grow room is... awesome. Loving the plants so far and I can't wait to see how they turn out!!
> 
> best of luck!


Yeah, pretty much sums up the last hour of my life.
That room is sick, how much is your water/electricity bill?


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 15, 2008)

ya that does spark the interest how much did your water and electricity go up 

plus what are the pot laws over there what happens if u get caught with all that shit are you going to prison for a grip or are they just gunna slap u on the wrist or what i knwo where i live if someone gets caught with i guess with even one plant its a felony and u go to prison so just curious


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 15, 2008)

i would probs go prison again as ive already been caught with 4 kilos before ..... but its only 15 months in jail maxium thats nothing ...... electric is 120 pound a week .... water i can use unlimited for 9 pound a week... thanks for all the comments hopefully they turn out good ... as this is my first crop


----------



## 420ganjafarmer (Sep 15, 2008)

shit, what a nice grow. all i got is a small closet with 8 4-ft cfl bulbs. my babies got sick, seemed like nutrient lock. hopefully they'll pull through. cant wait to see your yield.


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2008)

maximum sentence for cultivation of cannabis in the uk is 15 years inside.


----------



## santan961 (Sep 16, 2008)

holy balls this set up is off the flippen books, hope u dont get any hermies i hate them


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> maximum sentence for cultivation of cannabis in the uk is 15 years inside.


sounds nasty lol


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

NO MORE TALK ABOUT PRISON PLEASE!!!! let us now go back to wonderful growing session already in progress. haha I just posted like 60 sick ass pictures of my frosty nuggz come check it 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/106055-toney-montanas-dutch-passion-blueberry.html

SNOOP your da MAN!!!


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn dude thats shitty but here dude if u get caught with even a lil bit of pot u can get arrested for like an eighth and get a tiket and put on probation if underage u lose your license 

damn dude how much is that a week in us dollars i pay by the month i only pay about thirty a month if that


----------



## stgarf (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry I digress but compared to America the jail time is totally and completely civil over there.
I'm not gonna talk about jail anymore. SNOOOOOOP let's get some updates on this crazy setup of yours. How are the ladies lookin?


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 17, 2008)

hahah thats what im sayin man i wanna go to amsterdam and just chill and grow for fun i just lovr lookin at the plants so why should it bea a crime ya lets get an update


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> damn dude thats shitty but here dude if u get caught with even a lil bit of pot u can get arrested for like an eighth and get a tiket and put on probation if underage u lose your license
> 
> damn dude how much is that a week in us dollars i pay by the month i only pay about thirty a month if that



do u guys get a licence to smoke pot??? coooool lmao


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 17, 2008)

i know if your sick enough u can i know a guy with aids and he has medical THC but other than that i never really researched it


----------



## stgarf (Sep 17, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> i know if your sick enough u can i know a guy with aids and he has medical THC but other than that i never really researched it


If you're referring to Marinol, that shit is completely ineffective compared to vaporizing ganja, hell, even smoking ganja (added health risks b/c burning).

In the U.S. there are 13, maybe almost 14, states that have medical marijuana laws that make it legal under certain conditions. The conditions vary state by state.... Also in Canada there's legal Medical MJ. I'm not really too clear on the laws of other countries but if any of you know anything about them, I'd be glad to hear about 'em...


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 17, 2008)

ya i heard that liquid thc is shit for ur health i heard it like almost crystilizes or something in your lungs and its just not even comparile to regular bud


----------



## stgarf (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I'm not really sure what your referring to. IF you mean the oil extract that they sell like THC oil, well I'm unsure whether it's good or bad but I sure know it'll get you blazed!!

As for Marinol, it's a prescription "substitute" (not really, only in the pharmacuetical companies minds), that's in pill form, not an oil.


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2008)

Marinol - the Legal Medical Use for the Marijuana Plant
google is brillent lol


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh im talking about the shit thats the thc extract so probly the oil but i heard its a shitty high


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

They have had to made some progress in 7 days snoop ,drop some pics on us bro !!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 18, 2008)

well yellow leafs still contain energy in the hence the reason they havent fallen off them self if anything juss move the leafs out the way but dont take them off let the plant do its job she knows how to do it good shell take all the energy out n drop it when she needs to


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> well yellow leafs still contain energy in the hence the reason they havent fallen off them self if anything juss move the leafs out the way but dont take them off let the plant do its job she knows how to do it good shell take all the energy out n drop it when she needs to


Thanks that is exactly what I would say too, I appreciate it!! *noob *check out my grow I would love to hear your thoughts on my grow i will pm you the link


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 18, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress *
*General grow information*
*day 25 of flower ... only new information is i had proberlms with my ec ... and had to flush the whole system ... as it went upto 2.0... also one of my big bud plants is showin alot of yellowness *
*Ec* *1.6 to 1.8*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *79f lowered the temp for flowerin *


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine are a day behind yours and they look almost the same, that is good !!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice man but one of my plants got sum serious yellowness ..... and i dont kno wots wrong with it .... im going to add sum nitrogen see if that helps


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> nice man but one of my plants got sum serious yellowness ..... and i dont kno wots wrong with it .... im going to add sum nitrogen see if that helps


I always give some N a couple of times during flowering just to keep my ladies green and growing good buds !!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for the advice stoney .... i added sum nitrogen ...... hopefully that will prevent anymore yellowness


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> thanks for the advice stoney .... i added sum nitrogen ...... hopefully that will prevent anymore yellowness


 
It still takes N to produce buds too...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 18, 2008)

i got loads of bud sites .... as i had to top all my plants.... so i was happy when u said there as big as your main cola.... hopefully they will get even bigger .... if u read back in my journal u will be able to see when i had to top them


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 18, 2008)

hey man i think the yellowness might be normal cause i have seen a lot of plants yellow during flowering because she is using all her power to flower hahah no pun intended but she doesnt need anymore green growth but damn ur shits lookin good how much longer till harvest


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 19, 2008)

Be careful with the nitrogen snoop.... It stimulates vegetative growth if there is too much.... I know a lot of growers where I am from believe the plant has all the nitrogen it needs when it starts flowering and they are against adding any, other than the amounts that are in bloom ferts, and those are very small amounts.... But to each their own..... Also, I noticed how you are training those nuggets in the back, to ride along that wall... Keep it up and use every bit of space you have, they will love that extra light..... You're doing good bro.... I myself fucked up today and added epson salts to cover a little mag defficieny, and forgot to ph my water again after I added it.... Never in my life have I seen my plants react soooo fast to something.... they clawed up within five minutes and I had to do a quick rewater with some 6.8.... And ya know what, I hate watering, I have to do it by hand, it takes so long.... Anyway, grow on everybody, grow on!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah man its alright to give ur plant a lil feeding of some N fert helps her out by giving her more N she will have more juice to make some buds but i would say do it only once a week or once every other week cuz all the NPK are essiantal for flowering but the P is the main one


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 19, 2008)

hella im no pro i just hear and read alot and fromk what i see its just not neccesary during plowering cause if u read some of the boks ive read alot of leaves yellow during the last parts of flowering becasue in the natural life cycle of a pot plant she has been fertilized by now and is making seeds then will die so we all have fucked that natural cycle up and ya hahahah


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 19, 2008)

dam im so dumb ......Ive missed a big part of mysetup out on this grow and only just realised my mistake.... i thought my co2 injection system was on ....... but it wasent .... as i left the cap on the main c02 bottle ......set to closed .... so the computer was runnin the cycle but no co2 was commin out lol so hopefully i can still get the benefits of usein c02 even tho im nearly half way through flower (day 26)

thanks for all the help ..... as i was gettin worried about the yellowness ....hopefully they are just producin flower power lol at cloestgrow  

yeah local i took your advice about usein my space better so hopefully i get sum nice sized colas off these ladys ..... did your ladys recover after the ph proberlm ?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

The co2 will be great right now as they are jus about to go into budding hyperdrive and this is the most subsequent time to give them injections of pure plant joyness, lol naw really they will stand up on end when the co2 bottle is running the plants look alien like weightless or something pretty cool. It really is not to much of a problem especially with all that advanced equiptment you got and it is all relatively new to you also. Don't sweat it !!!!


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow , cant believe i never saw this before. sweet grow.


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 19, 2008)

hahah that shit made me laugh snoop really it did im still laughing but ya i bet if u used the co2 it will hep tremendously 

i was reading i think on stoney monanas grow deally and found out about thi sshit called black strap molasis u might give it a try its supposed to make the buds swell up real big and right now is the time to give it to them


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> hahah that shit made me laugh snoop really it did im still laughing but ya i bet if u used the co2 it will hep tremendously
> 
> i was reading i think on stoney monanas grow deally and found out about thi sshit called black strap molasis u might give it a try its supposed to make the buds swell up real big and right now is the time to give it to them


 
The studies in High Times magazine show that black strap mollasses adds 20% more bud size when used optimumly ??? I will start it next watering


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 19, 2008)

when i was reading your grow log i read about it and instantly went and bought some i used it this morning


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 20, 2008)

i got two advanced things to use durin flower .... shoot powder ... and ghe flush .... shoot powder gives your plant a 30 % bud growth 2nd cycle durin the last 3 weeks ...so u get more size and swell .... ghe flush is to clean all the nutes out the bud also it makes the plant totaly finish its cycle .... ie any trichs that are half formed


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 20, 2008)

They did snoop, and I gotta tell ya, it feels so good to see them actually get better instead of worse... It's so hard when your girls can't just tell you, "daddy, I need some magnesium, or daddy, quit feeding me so fuckin much".... Ya aknow what I mean... We spend so much time trying to figure out every singlr discoloration or deformity and it get's kinda maddening sometimes..... knowledge is power though right, and we learn from our mistakes/fuck ups..... Happy growing snoop, i'm always watching you to see how things are going..... Your room cracks me up every time I look at it, sincerely, I love how out of control it is in there right now


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> when i was reading your grow log i read about it and instantly went and bought some i used it this morning


Glad to hear I helped someone out ,please let me know how it makes your buds look in a few days ?? AS will I.







snoopdog621 said:


> i got two advanced things to use durin flower .... shoot powder ... and ghe flush .... shoot powder gives your plant a 30 % bud growth 2nd cycle durin the last 3 weeks ...so u get more size and swell .... ghe flush is to clean all the nutes out the bud also it makes the plant totaly finish its cycle .... ie any trichs that are half formed


 
Snoop with all the money you done spent bro, you should have just hired jorges cervantes to come over and set up your shit, I bet he would even be impressed haha


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Glad to hear I helped someone out ,please let me know how it makes your buds look in a few days ?? AS will I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sublimed (Sep 20, 2008)

> so i went and bought a huge ass wood box


haha made me laugh i don't know why lol


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks nice man but I wouldn't call it a super grow room. Lol! Try, 20- 1000watt hps just for flowering and another 4- 1000watts MH for veg! Now thats super sized! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 20, 2008)

but then if u had 20 1000watt hps u wouldent fit it in a room  so then it wouldent be called a growroom lol  more like a farm 

i get wot your sayin local .....about havin to guess when your plant has a proberlm and tryin to find wot is causein it........but i guess thats the only bad point about growin ....lol stoney i wish i did hire sumone to set up my room ... as i dident have a clue wot i was doin lol my c02 is runnin nicely now i got the ppms upto 1500  when before it was only 473 ppms


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> but then if u had 20 1000watt hps u wouldent fit it in a room  so then it wouldent be called a growroom lol  more like a farm
> 
> i get wot your sayin local .....about havin to guess when your plant has a proberlm and tryin to find wot is causein it........but i guess thats the only bad point about growin ....lol stoney i wish i did hire sumone to set up my room ... as i dident have a clue wot i was doin lol my c02 is runnin nicely now i got the ppms upto 1500  when before it was only 473 ppms


 
You will notice a difference in about three or four days for real, watch out now !!! 1500 is the magic number !!


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 20, 2008)

dude u should have seen me driving down the freeway with it sticking out of my eclipse it was rediculous haha


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't even know if it's bad snoop, since it has definitely kept me on my toes and striving to further my awareness of all things involved with optimising conditions for this plant that we all love so much.... It's just stressful not knowing what is wrong, or even worse, knowing that I made a mistake, or otherwise I wouldn't be having the problem in the first place...... In the end, whether I bitch about it or not..... I like the challenge


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 21, 2008)

true but its a headache when u put in so much hard work......well ive got my first serious stressful situation ... the 2 plants are gettin more yellow and the leafs are totaly dyin... and 2 more big plants are showin small signs of it .... i guess i will have to up the ppms to 1000 ....as it says in my feed cycle that i should be givin them 1000 to 1100 ppms after the 3rd week of flower right upto the 6th week.... even tho i kno it will burn the smaller plants that i introduced 2 weeks into flower ...my main aim is to have the big plants to survive for just 2 weeks and 5 days then it wont matter if they go yellow .... as it be time for flushin


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 21, 2008)

Are those plants thriving other than the yellowness? Either way, I know some eople that ride teir nutes at double what you are thiking of gowing, so you should be fine either wat... I just know some strain and some plants just use all the life in the when flowering and some I have seen stay green from head 't toe.. Just make sure you do what is best for all your girls, don't get too caught up in a few that aren't perfect and jeopardize the health of any others. It will bug you more if that happens


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

are ALLLA the leafs goin yellow or just some of ur fan leafs??


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

Blow4Life said:


> Looks nice man but I wouldn't call it a super grow room. Lol! Try, 20- 1000watt hps just for flowering and another 4- 1000watts MH for veg! Now thats super sized! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


 
That is ridiculous, the power bill alone would be like 3,000 a month good luck !! haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

help said:


> Can any 1 help ive got a few in flower at the moment 4 weeks in and the plant leafts a turning yellow ive read it is lack of N but i dint think you needed N in flowering stage? im useing advance nutes 0-5-4 thanx i will post sum pic later on 2day


 
As are snoops ? I think that it is natural because some of my big fan leaves are yellowing and turning brown . The plant should already be dead as in nature you don't really get big buds just alot of seeds ?? So by 4 weeks the plant is usually dead or really close ??


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 21, 2008)

sum of the fan leafs are ...... its slowly going through the plant as 8 of its big fan leafs are now full yellow and half yellow .... but all the leafs around the bud are perfect green..... .... but i need a few more weeks out of these ladys lol they cant die on me yet .... i need big dank over sized bud... aswell they havent even produce no visalble thc yet ..... so if i do have to cut them down early they will be weak as shit.... i will take sum pics later as its day 28 of flower .... u will be surprised wot 2 days of c02 have done


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> sum of the fan leafs are ...... its slowly going through the plant as 8 of its big fan leafs are now full yellow and half yellow .... but all the leafs around the bud are perfect green..... .... but i need a few more weeks out of these ladys lol they cant die on me yet .... i need big dank over sized bud


 
That after day 30 you can remove all or most of the dead or yellowing fan leaves with no problem. Your bud leaves should take in enough energy to produce all the nugs you need . So with that said I would not be to worried about the fan leaves at this point. you are almost at 30 days now snoop !! I know the feeling about huge buds too.....


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 21, 2008)

so how do people reveg plants if u loose all the leafs


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

ive found buds twend to get big in the last throws of flower lol


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 21, 2008)

DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS AT ALL SNOOP.... Do not remove your fan leaves during flower if they are getting light.... only if they are in deep and covering up areas from getting air, which will lead to mold problems... If those fan leaves are there, let the plant suck all of the energy out of it and then it will drop them when it's done.... This guy telling you to remove the fan leaves doesn't even know what he is talking about... Be weary of the advice you take from some of the people on here.... Those fan leaves are what drive the energy for your buds, as long as they are getting light.........KEEP EM!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS AT ALL SNOOP.... Do not remove your fan leaves during flower if they are getting light.... only if they are in deep and covering up areas from getting air, which will lead to mold problems... If those fan leaves are there, let the plant suck all of the energy out of it and then it will drop them when it's done.... This guy telling you to remove the fan leaves doesn't even know what he is talking about... Be weary of the advice you take from some of the people on here.... Those fan leaves are what drive the energy for your buds, as long as they are getting light.........KEEP EM!


 
He had said some of his fan leaves were yellowing and I said that you can remove the dead fan leaves if they are really yellow after 30 days it does not matter as much, I do know what I am talking about, this is the second time you have contradicted me in a post ? why ?? If you don't think I know what I am talking about look at my grow and if you are fust trying to be rude then kiss my ass buddy !! And yeah snoop don't listen to me as I know nothing at all !!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> so how do people reveg plants if u loose all the leafs


 
But the dead or really yellow ones after 30 days are not used as much as they were in the beginning of flower as they are no longer using the fan leaves as much to grow, the bud leaves will sustain proper bud growth. Lost coast local is partly right but if you doubt what I am saying look it up as I never said get rid of all your fan leaves bro trust me >????


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 21, 2008)

*UPDATE ON PROGRESS*
*Heres a nice update on my progress *
*General grow information*
*day 28 of flower ... new info all my bitchs are turnin yellow  also im startin to use my wire exstendin washin lines .... to tie the plants to .....as the buds are gettin to heavy on the white russians*
*Ec* *1.8*
*c02 1500 ppms*
*ph* *5.8*
*Tempreture* *79f lowered the temp for flowerin *


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 21, 2008)

I apologize sincerely, I missread your post and thought you were saying that you could take all the fan leaves off, not just the dead ones... My bad and I feel like an ass..... I just know some people do remove healthy fan leaves to open up canopy space and get light below, but this is not a good practice... As far as dead or yellowing like you stated, you can do that with little to no harm to the plant or the bud sites around. The plants will use every last bit of energy and drop them when they are done naturally though... It's all preference in the end I suppose and again I apologize for sounding like a dick, I was fully in the wrong


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i like to listen to everyones view of things ... so both of u chill out and leave the fighttin


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> I apologize sincerely, I missread your post and thought you were saying that you could take all the fan leaves off, not just the dead ones... My bad and I feel like an ass..... I just know some people do remove healthy fan leaves to open up canopy space and get light below, but this is not a good practice... As far as dead or yellowing like you stated, you can do that with little to no harm to the plant or the bud sites around. The plants will use every last bit of energy and drop them when they are done naturally though... It's all preference in the end I suppose and again I apologize for sounding like a dick, I was fully in the wrong


 
I am a really cool guy( at least I think so) and I am only trying to help all the time ? I do alot of research on all things marijuana, I was not mad , just rying to be helpful as I hope I was ,never will I fight with anyone just point out facts , I hope ?? Appology completely accepted and really not necessary Snoop this is your world , keep up the great growing and I hope my info is helpful to you ??


----------



## sllik (Sep 21, 2008)

awsome setting and nice growing journal 
hope your chiks are doing better ..


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 21, 2008)

u been alot of help local and stoney .... thats why i always ask for your help and knowlege as i kno theres reserech and exspirence behind it


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

Bro, I am for sure not a marijuana genious , I just try to read up on alot of stuff because I want to be the best grower I can be ?? Thanks snoop that was nice.....





snoopdog621 said:


> u been alot of help local and stoney .... thats why i always ask for your help and knowlege as i kno theres reserech and exspirence behind it


----------



## jdmanowar (Sep 21, 2008)

nice set=up, and good luck. Just curious, what was that ona breeze i saw in on of your pics? And how does it work? I have found and use ona gel, love it and use it all over my house even.


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 21, 2008)

i took all my fan leaves off and they took off and went crazy but i heard its bad but it worked me but ya man mine are starting to yellow and im completely organic its a natural process that plants go through some are green till the end and some arent but as stoney said or local i dont remember which one said it the plants should be dead by now in nature so its natural


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

that was me and I totally sayd the same thing ,good info !!!






closetgrower89 said:


> i took all my fan leaves off and they took off and went crazy but i heard its bad but it worked me but ya man mine are starting to yellow and im completely organic its a natural process that plants go through some are green till the end and some arent but as stoney said or local i dont remember which one said it the plants should be dead by now in nature so its natural


 

I use Ona liquid and it works really well as long as you renew it every other week. I made an ona bucket from the grow faqs, good thing for cheap !!!!




jdmanowar said:


> nice set=up, and good luck. Just curious, what was that ona breeze i saw in on of your pics? And how does it work? I have found and use ona gel, love it and use it all over my house even.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 22, 2008)

the ona breeze is a ona fan that gos on top of the tubs of gel ... its a lil pricey like 200 dollars ... but spreads the ona smell upto 80 m2 so it can mask a large area ... i bought it for when i chop down the plants ... so the smell wont be all around the apartment ... also i got 3 easy breaths .... that purifi the air while addin a sent to it


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 22, 2008)

ya buddy does that ona thing really work stoney or what i haev aghetto setup in an appt that is my tv stand covered up with blankets in my extra bedroom the whole house smells like bud????


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah it totaly works .... just a lil pricey if u do the big tubs .... if i was u i would buy one of these new air purifier fans ... that have got built in carbon filter .... it looks like a normal fan but purfis the air from odur and smell .... can get them for about 99 dollars


----------



## smelldatskunk (Sep 22, 2008)

yah prob takes min. of 1-2 hrs. before the body high hits you. Nothing compared to smokin a blunt.haha but yah i had a 215 which allowed me to consume marajuana in the stste of CALIFORNIA for having A.D.D. NICE! but all my canna dis. got shut down for unaccounted pounds and drugs.haha so much for going legit. The gov.s a MOB and if the mob gits their cut, then their happy no questions asked. Give the gov. 150 for a app. to go git your 215 and you can grow your medicne. But check your state laws, cuz state law says i can grow up to five plants and distribute to clubs, but on the federal level, the crooks you call gov. want their cut so if they feel you are makeing too much money they will come and steel your crop, arrest you if your not following the state rules, so BE CAREFUL.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 22, 2008)

smelldatskunk said:


> yah prob takes min. of 1-2 hrs. before the body high hits you. Nothing compared to smokin a blunt.haha but yah i had a 215 which allowed me to consume marajuana in the stste of CALIFORNIA for having A.D.D. NICE! but all my canna dis. got shut down for unaccounted pounds and drugs.haha so much for going legit. The gov.s a MOB and if the mob gits their cut, then their happy no questions asked. Give the gov. 150 for a app. to go git your 215 and you can grow your medicne. But check your state laws, cuz state law says i can grow up to five plants and distribute to clubs, but on the federal level, the crooks you call gov. want their cut so if they feel you are makeing too much money they will come and steel your crop, arrest you if your not following the state rules, so BE CAREFUL.



if you need new clubs, go to weedtracker.com


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 22, 2008)

hey snoop were can i get one how much does a regular carbon filter cost i never really looked at them


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 22, 2008)

snoop and everyone i found the funniest pot video ever 


YouTube - Anti-Marijuana Public Service Ad


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 22, 2008)

thats wot i call hijackin'


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 22, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thats wot i call hijackin'


hah.....

check your ph, then start a new thread to ask specific questions. don't be afraid to do plenty of reading. there is much to learn young grass hopper.. *squash*


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol lorenzo


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Sep 22, 2008)

right on snoop like your setup keep up the good work


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 22, 2008)

hahahah i like that piss on it idea i think ima try it 

hey snoop did u look at that video


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Sep 22, 2008)

Pissing actually does work if you dilute it well... Lot of nitrogen in your piss..... BUT ONLY DURING VEG


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol local i wont be pissin on my plants ... i would rather go hydro shop


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

I made mine and it cost me about $40 for a small fan, 5 gallon bucket, soil moist and a bottle of ona liquid. works pretty well but it isn't perfect.






closetgrower89 said:


> ya buddy does that ona thing really work stoney or what i haev aghetto setup in an appt that is my tv stand covered up with blankets in my extra bedroom the whole house smells like bud????


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 22, 2008)

mines kind of like that stoney but it blows air out the sides in a 360 degress ..... .... good cheap smart way of doin it tho ..... i aint checked the video link yet cloest .. my browser is being a homo


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

this one didn't work why ???





LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Pissing actually does work if you dilute it well... Lot of nitrogen in your piss..... BUT ONLY DURING VEG


----------



## Tee Party (Sep 22, 2008)

Great job Snoop 621 keep the Faith and keep up the good work very insperational thanks for letting me see the pictures i luv the smoke. I have faith for ur White Russians.


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 22, 2008)

hahaha thats gay snoop i hhate when the internet is being a homo stoney can i ask u to show me like detailed how u made that shit and how to make the fan stay in place


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 23, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> lol local i wont be pissin on my plants ... i would rather go hydro shop


damn right me too lol the urine smell like.....urine lmao!


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 23, 2008)

i am jealous, nice setup...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> hahaha thats gay snoop i hhate when the internet is being a homo stoney can i ask u to show me like detailed how u made that shit and how to make the fan stay in place


 
I just used a 5 gallon bucket with lid, a small fan 12 inches will be fine. take off outer working of fan so that all you have is the fan with no base on it, cut hole in top of 5 gallon bucket to accomodate the fan. I used garabage ties to put it in place. Drill (large) holes in the side of bucket so that air can draw into bucket . place the fan blowing outward toward the room not into the bucket. I bought a jar of soil moist off of the internet but alot of hydro stores have it also. A bottle of ona liquid and you mix the full container of soil moist with one cup of ona and 9 cups water , stir and put the lid on top of bucket, it will last for about two weeks and then you refill with ona and water. The soil moist is reusable forever !!!


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 23, 2008)

where do i get a bottle of that ona stuff i dont wanna order online i dont have any hydro shops were i live and i have like walmart home depot shit like that


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> where do i get a bottle of that ona stuff i dont wanna order online i dont have any hydro shops were i live and i have like walmart home depot shit like that


 
call like consignment shops and baby stores as they use it for like diaper smells and stuff. They sell it at the hydro shop across the street from my house , ya I got really lucky !!


----------



## FLtoker (Sep 24, 2008)

Snoop how are the white berry lookin? I got a few of those beans that Im waiting to pop. very nice and clean grow btw.


----------



## AllThatIsChris (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont know about the rest, but im dying for an update. i want to see those plants


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

after the co2 fix are they looking like they are growing faster now ???


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 25, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> after the co2 fix are they looking like they are growing faster now ???


my babies started to slow down last week. they are only about 5 inches tall. I put a heater in there to bring the temperature up to around 78, they grew a good inch in 3 days. I've been slowly bringing up the ppm, at 700 now. they are growing faster every day. I love when it seems like I'm moving the lights up every day. is it worth trying co2 now, or should I wait until I'm flowering?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

the main reason for co2 is to get bigger plants or buds and if there is no buds why waste it on green leaves ???





lorenzo08 said:


> my babies started to slow down last week. they are only about 5 inches tall. I put a heater in there to bring the temperature up to around 78, they grew a good inch in 3 days. I've been slowly bringing up the ppm, at 700 now. they are growing faster every day. I love when it seems like I'm moving the lights up every day. is it worth trying co2 now, or should I wait until I'm flowering?


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 25, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> the main reason for co2 is to get bigger plants or buds and if there is no buds why waste it on green leaves ???


very good point


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 25, 2008)

so i figured id let everyone know i had to chop my plants =''( someone i knew who knew i was growing got raided by the fbi and dea and police he had 60 E and a bunch of paraphenelia lots of buds and i dont know if he would snitch plus my other buddy was there who was on felony charges got a frequenting ticket so it scared the shit out of me and i ditched my shit i still am gona follow the thread and good luck snoop i tried to harvest them what little i have maybe like a quarter ounce or half ounce but whatever ill just see if it smokes worth anything hahah i was about a month away from harvest


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2008)

snoop how are u doin my man how bout an update and some pics


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

when was your last update ?? pics please haha


----------



## MrJDGaF (Sep 28, 2008)

Mmmm..... This don't look good at all, five days and no sign of snoop. Where ever you are I hope you and your op are still safe.


----------



## superryder (Sep 28, 2008)

go on fella that some top dog grow room


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 29, 2008)

did it just get real quiet? where's snoop?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 29, 2008)

im bk now man .... ive had hastles theres been loads of busts in my area ..... and the grow shop i was usein was on local news for showin people how to grow skunk and sellin them the equipment to do it ........and i had it in my head that they must of seen me buyin supplies .... so i was on a proper paranoid trip ..... i will take sum pics later to show everyone a nice update


and the c02 did help the plants for a week intill i run out lol the bottle weighs 40 kilos .... so i need to find a better way to get refills .... as carryin that every week would be a nightmare .... im hoppin to buy loads of smaller bottles that only last a day


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 29, 2008)

especially if you are in the us of a I hear they are tough on that stuff???


----------



## sisterwhiskey (Sep 29, 2008)

ima 27f, new in town(GTA) from new brunswick, really want a hookup, can someone help please?


----------



## drifter1978 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice.i use the same food its good stuff i also use a organic bud additive also superthrive and have 4x 600w lights no co2 though am very envious of you looks like the shit.have you got a site where you get your food from can i please have it i got some from a distributor here the other day and the idiot sent it in a hydroponic food box i mean WTF was he thinking .PEACE


----------



## Grow.T (Sep 29, 2008)

wow that room really filled out nicly


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 29, 2008)

update snoop. right now -> quit hiding on GTA ->


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 29, 2008)

How'd that white berry turn out? I got some of those seeds... Havn't had a chance to grow them yet...


----------



## closetgrower89 (Sep 29, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> im bk now man .... ive had hastles theres been loads of busts in my area ..... and the grow shop i was usein was on local news for showin people how to grow skunk and sellin them the equipment to do it ........and i had it in my head that they must of seen me buyin supplies .... so i was on a proper paranoid trip ..... i will take sum pics later to show everyone a nice update
> 
> 
> and the c02 did help the plants for a week intill i run out lol the bottle weighs 40 kilos .... so i need to find a better way to get refills .... as carryin that every week would be a nightmare .... im hoppin to buy loads of smaller bottles that only last a day


 


hey man im readin the marijuana horticulture book and by jorge cerventes and he said there are alot of more efficient ways of getting c02 to your girls u should check it out and read on it man


----------



## MrJDGaF (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad you're safe mate, loving your op.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Oct 1, 2008)

Snoop? Updates? U get rolled? Don't leave us hanging on the tail end... we're your followers man


----------



## Brenton (Oct 1, 2008)

wheres the fat BUD pictures man?? your slacking, hurry up and get on it!


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 1, 2008)

haha snoop doesnt owe anyone anything. let him take as long as he needs


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Snoopy, what's the update?


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Oct 2, 2008)

I think snoops in jail


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> I think snoops in jail


why the hell u said that


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 3, 2008)

hahah thats a pretty fucked up thing to say haah he said he was laying low remember


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL damn snoop when u comin bak i bet those plants look fukkin beutiful


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys can say what you want... Bottom line is... SNoop said everyone around was getting busted.... SNoop was on here all the time, now he hasn't been on in days after he said he was going to post new updates and never did... he is at the tail end of his grow.... AND LOOK AT HIS FUCKIN ROOM YOU GUYS..... What's this thread called "MY SUPER GROW ROOM"... Your out of your minds if you don't think he could have gotten busted... I bet he is clearing about 7k watts at a time with all the shit he has going.... I didn't say it to be mean, I said it because you know if you have been following, it's what you are thinking too


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 3, 2008)

it could be treu but he could also just be laying low cause he had a crazy grow opp


----------



## ru8fru (Oct 3, 2008)

its been 4 days and your all trippin?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

only been 4days he just chillen.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 3, 2008)

grow journal update 

*snoops not in jail ilol ive been just gettin over high .... sorry man i will pay more attension to this ... i just bought a kilo of good bud aswell so ive been smokin that shit like a trooper *

ec *2.0*
c02 *run out of c02* 
temp *78*

*changes durin the grow cycle *

*sum of the plants seem to be yellow but they are still growin .... i took a few different anglel pics so u can see side buds and sum main colas... the first pic is of the white berry .... the stringy bud is the big bud ..... and the rest is white russian ..... also i took a pic of my mothers in the aeroponics *


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 3, 2008)

shits lookin good man how long till harvest i knew u werent in trouble man


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 4, 2008)

its day 40 in them pics .... i will flush on day 49...... the yellowness is still a proberlm i reckon ..., i think if i dident have ec and ph proberlms i would of had a larger yield


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

nice looking updat snoop, I wouldnt worry too uch bout th eyellow leaves it means the plant is using up all the nite in them to make the buds swell, its autumn for ur gals they will gradualy get worse as the it goes on. All quite normmal dude, thats what you want to happen lol.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 4, 2008)

buds look great and are huge compared to mine bro and I am on the same day check it !!! great job !!


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 4, 2008)

ya man ur fine they look good hahah im jelous i had to chop mine early and only got like 10.3 grams =''-(


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 4, 2008)

from three plants


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 4, 2008)

how comes u had to chop yours so early ? 


thanks stoney i reckon the c02 made a big difference .... im orderin alot more c02 next time so i got enough to last a whole 8 weeks of flower


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 4, 2008)

i chopped them cause someone i knwo got rolled for a bunch of shit he had like sixty E and were im at eacth one is felony man slaughter charges so he had over sizty felony counts above his head and he snitched on someone cause all he got was a paraphenelia ticket and it freaked me out cause he knew i was growing so i chopped them and ya i dont have them anymore got a bunch of seeds though from before and the little bit i had i was told was fucking realy good chronic i wanted to try it but i had bills to pay so i sold it all


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

closetgrower89 said:


> i chopped them cause someone i knwo got rolled for a bunch of shit he had like sixty E and were im at eacth one is felony man slaughter charges so he had over sizty felony counts above his head and he snitched on someone cause all he got was a paraphenelia ticket and it freaked me out cause he knew i was growing so i chopped them and ya i dont have them anymore got a bunch of seeds though from before and the little bit i had i was told was fucking realy good chronic i wanted to try it but i had bills to pay so i sold it all


 thats bad shit to hear but i understand why u did it man, ive come close on several occasions


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 4, 2008)

daaaamn wussup snoop them ladies lookin fine n frosty n since u bought a kilo why dont u send me some n i smoke wit chu HAHAHA shiiiit share the fun n e ways how long u plan on flowering them for???


----------



## closetgrower89 (Oct 4, 2008)

mr west said:


> thats bad shit to hear but i understand why u did it man, ive come close on several occasions


 
ya man im pissed more about the fact that i failed on my first grow so im not mad i didnt get alot or anything but 

plus i dont smoke pot i just have ahuge fascination with it i love the plant i thinks its beautiful and when i had them i would just look at them for hours and not get bored hahah kinda wierd but whatever u know it just sucks how illegal where i am


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 4, 2008)

lol of course man i will share sum bud ... pass that shit around and light it up ...... im plannin on flowerin 49 to 50 days with nutes and a 7day flush


yeah i understand why u chopped them ive been paranoid lately .... and not shore wot i should do .... but im just going to souja it out


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah paranoia is a bitch, but it is a healthy thing to watch ur own back. Do u have ppl helping you or u doing it all alone i cant remember lol?


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't know what you have planned for all your trimmings snoop' or if you've already seen this but you might want to read this: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html

Looked like your kind of thing to me...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 5, 2008)

IM doin it on my own lol so alot of trimmin will have to be done ..... i bought a bubblelator and a honey be oil maker for all my trimmin so hopefully that will make good use of it


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job snoop! looks amazing. You said you had a couple of ppm(EC) and PH problems. I was curious if you could explain what when wrong and if it had anything to do with your medium. The only reason i ask is because i was wondering if it was because of the expanded clay and the sediment that comes off it constantly? Thanks for you time and props on everything!

ps: what strain was the chronic you bought


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 5, 2008)

your a smart man hydro ..... the sediment was buildin up in the base of the pots and as i never flushed the system through .....on 2 water changes it built up ..... then all of a suddan my ppms shot upto 2.2 witch is over 1500 ppms .... i never new u was sposed to flush the system through every nutriant change .... to get rid of the excess nutriant build up ... but its all a learnin process


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 5, 2008)

yea. Im having the same issues in a waterfarm system. Because of the recirculating of the res and the fact that the res never gets "rinsed out". I tried to wash the expaned clay so that it would stop making the sediment and it doesnt work. I dont know what to do other then flush and keep flushing.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 5, 2008)

only thing u can do is flush ... when u gotta do a water change .... that seems to work ... my ph proberlms is because my meter packed up ..... next grow should be alot easier .... as i will have a ro machine aswell


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

you going reverse osmosis then snoop? I see them filters for bout 60 quid on ebay


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 6, 2008)

yea for just for the filter. the whole system costs about $300. its a little steep


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah but i will need a big one that will cost about 600 to 800 dollars ... as i got a 300 litre resivor to fill ,..... and most of the ro machines that cost 300 dollars take 24 hours to filter 400 litres of water ... and i cant wait that long .... i wana be able run a tap normaly ....and instant get ro filtered water


----------



## Blow4Life (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey snoop, if you get a big Ro unit, you should tap into your water main. With that much pressure and if your water isn't ice cold, you'll be able to fill that res everyday if you needed to.


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 6, 2008)

yea that is true, you def dont want to go with the small one and regret it later. and you hve gone this far the is deff no reason to go small now. I acctually had a question for you snoop? i know that you use the LED panels and i am very interested in getting on myself i just had a couple of questions. what size are the panels you have, and if the are 12inchesX12inches? and if they are i was wondring (since you have some expirence with them) would you say that that would be comparedable to two 24inch T5 bulbs? and the other question is .... do you think that a 12x12 LED panel would be sutable for a veg box for 2 or 3 girls? or would a T5 setup be a better bet?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah i do wana get a ro machine for my main water inlet ..... so that way all water in my apartment is ro fillterd so ......t5s are better then leds ..... leds still grow bud .... but the bud is real airy and not as dense .... yeah i got the 12x12 pannels in both..... normal 5mm led pannels and the high denisty 10mm led pannels and they dont preform aswell as t5s....heres a few pictures for u to see them in action


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you very much snoop. that is the exact advice i was looking for. I am trying to setup a small veg box tht i could use for cloning and veg. I and hoping that two 24inch T5 bulbs would do the trick for something that was no bigger that 18inchX36inchX4ft. do u think that just two 24inch floros would be enough to raise a few clones? I hoping to keep the heat down to a minimum so this would be ideal. Thanks for all your help man!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 7, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> yeah i do wana get a ro machine for my main water inlet ..... so that way all water in my apartment is ro fillterd so


I know you love spending that money snoop, but do you really need filtered water? I started out my grow with a mr clean car wash filter, which filters pretty well, down to around 8ppm, but once I got a ppm tester, I tested my tap water. straight from the tap is always 58ppm on the dot. I think it's mostly iron, but no chlorine. the past few res changed, I've just been running straight tap water, and doing great. my total ppm are just over 1100 now. in another 2 weeks I'll start to flower.


----------



## HydroChron (Oct 7, 2008)

you most likely have well water. well water only has traces of hard metals and small amounts of minerals. If you have City water that is supplied to you by water lines then you have treated water that has all kinds of added chemicals like sodium,chlorine,magnesium,calcium,fluoride..etc...etc..... The ppm(EC) of most City tap water is around 250ppm which is high to start off with. not only that but letting it just sit out only gets rid of the chlorine and doesnt do anything about the other pericles. even after siting out it is still around 220ppm. I have heard of even higher. This kind of water to be honest with you sucks. it is hard to deal with and hard to balance out. Not to mention the supply station raises the PH of the water to around7.5-8.0 so that it wont corrode the the metal in the pipes. So if snoop is dealing with city water then i def understand.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 7, 2008)

that is the super grow room man i wish that i could have a pimp ass room that you can just set up once and then go to town and make so super buds and show the world what its all about, well i just wanted too say that is one pimp room and i wish the best of luck too you and the room. Do good.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 7, 2008)

i have no idea wat a t5 tube is can someone help me out here wtf..


----------



## sublimed (Oct 7, 2008)

flo's, just google it.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey snoop, this is hydrochron. had to change my username and want you to know. Also i wanted to see what you thought about t12 flos. Does anyone think they would work for a veg room?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 8, 2008)

lotta big stems in that bag of buds


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 9, 2008)

sd you dont worry about the electricity company patterns or how big your bill is?
you living in the place to?..

very nice setup im going to learn hydro and aero after a few more grows your renting im guessing? hows that going for you how long u been in the house...

i been wondering, who the fuck helped you do that wiring? AWESOME JOB, didnt go through whole thread but god damn most of it lol... 600w take there own circuit i think, so thats 6 15 amp circuits...wow bro... nice get back to me on that i check tomorrow morning...


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 9, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> sd you dont worry about the electricity company patterns or how big your bill is?
> you living in the place to?..
> 
> very nice setup im going to learn hydro and aero after a few more grows your renting im guessing? hows that going for you how long u been in the house...
> ...


 

Im pretty sure every single one of those questions arnt really any of your business and wouldnt be suprised if you didnt get and answer. Im sure if you have a question or something you need help with snoop would help.
sorry if i sound like a dick


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lotta big stems in that bag of buds


whasuuup dude? long time no see  >>>>


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 10, 2008)

im guessing thats his choice.

no problem.

Edit: not like he has to anwser all of them or any of them for that matter.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

err.....wot?????


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

oops sorry! Im so stoned


----------



## haux (Oct 10, 2008)

you're going to get busted


----------



## sublimed (Oct 10, 2008)

haux said:


> you're going to get busted


quit yo jibba jabba sucka


----------



## supernugs (Oct 10, 2008)

that is fuckin ridiculous, awesome job. will the yield pay it off though?


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

only way hell get busted is if some one snitches on him


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 10, 2008)

haux said:


> you're going to get busted


 
Why would you bother?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 10, 2008)

why the fuk are u guys even talkin bout someone gettin busted man thats bullshit stfu n drop that shit.... snoop wussup wit dem buds man


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> why the fuk are u guys even talkin bout someone gettin busted man thats bullshit stfu n drop that shit.... snoop wussup wit dem buds man


 
All the talk about that is nonsense , stop throwing bad vibes on people FOR REAL !!!


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 10, 2008)

wow................


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

any how, how are the ice cream smelling? still vanilla?


----------



## lunbox24 (Oct 11, 2008)

That bag of buds was huge! And they are so dense, puts mine to shame. I just got 1 1000 watter and thought that would be good. Its pretty sweet but does not compare to this. Great job


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 11, 2008)

do u run your 1000w on a standard 15amp outlet?


----------



## lunbox24 (Oct 11, 2008)

i plug mine into a standard outlet


----------



## phearless (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice setup...


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

i thougt we had dropped that subject phearless, we are trying to move on. Focus on the possitive. Careless talk costs lives


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 12, 2008)

why do you guys feel you need filtered water?is the water in the U.S that bad or do they put so much shit in your water that it is almost toxic?sorry if this seems like a simple question but have never had a problem with my water apart from ph level.


----------



## potlike (Oct 12, 2008)

drifter: tap water anywhere comes with parts per million and in hydro specifically where we want to control exactly what we put in our plants.... we can't account for ppm that is in water already so we use distilled water which is usually at 0 ppm.



-potlike


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 12, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> why do you guys feel you need filtered water?is the water in the U.S that bad or do they put so much shit in your water that it is almost toxic?sorry if this seems like a simple question but have never had a problem with my water apart from ph level.


 

Potlike has it exactly right. not only is the added chlorine terrible for your plants but there are soooo many added chemicals in city water. Not to mention they raise the PH of the water so it wont hurt the metal pipes. If you have WELL water on the other hand then you are fine. You need to find out WHERE your water comes from. If you live far out in the country you def have a well. but if you live in an overdevoloped area with alot of people then you most likly have a municipal water supply. Its when you have this water that you have high ppm(300-400ppm) Some people say that this is no issue and that you should just let it sit for 24hours to get the chlorine out and use it. If you use distilled water or filtered water it is a good idea to add epsom salts so that you replace the cal and mag in the water


----------



## gangafreak (Oct 13, 2008)

just got done reading through these posts and ive gotta say you've done an extraordinary job mate! Cant wait to see the end results!


----------



## mardavarot (Oct 13, 2008)

hi DOG,when you gonna make update? last one was on 10-03-2008. in 10 days it should be big difference now


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 13, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> sd you dont worry about the electricity company patterns or how big your bill is?
> you living in the place to?..
> 
> very nice setup im going to learn hydro and aero after a few more grows your renting im guessing? hows that going for you how long u been in the house...
> ...


it was just a wonder, im sure many others want to know, not like i started that talk about him getting busted, some other fucks did.

lol


----------



## Sk8Embrace (Oct 14, 2008)

i just read the whole thread.

well i read it a couple weeks ago.
but i kept a eye on it.

pretty much amazing.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Oct 14, 2008)

Snoop, you have really dragged ass on the most important time of your Journal.... The tail end when things are ripening and you dissappear for weeks at a time..... guess your busy.... but your journal went from sweet to booooring in my eyes... I unsubscribe and i'm out


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Snoop, you have really dragged ass on the most important time of your Journal.... The tail end when things are ripening and you dissappear for weeks at a time..... guess your busy.... but your journal went from sweet to booooring in my eyes... I unsubscribe and i'm out


on behalf of this journal fuck you. 

like he owes you his time. this isnt his fucking job, your lucky hes even sharing any info let alone pics. ungrateful people, give me more more more. the man has a giant room to work on every day what you think hes concerned with pleasing you instead. and the rest of you, when hes got info and pics hell post. your request arent changing the grow or the world


----------



## sublimed (Oct 14, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> on behalf of this journal fuck you.
> 
> like he owes you his time. this isnt his fucking job, your lucky hes even sharing any info let alone pics. ungrateful people, give me more more more. the man has a giant room to work on every day what you think hes concerned with pleasing you instead. and the rest of you, when hes got info and pics hell post. your request arent changing the grow or the world


totally agree. you should be thanking him for sharing his grow with you. not flipping him off. bitch.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 14, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Snoop, you have really dragged ass on the most important time of your Journal.... The tail end when things are ripening and you dissappear for weeks at a time..... guess your busy.... but your journal went from sweet to booooring in my eyes... I unsubscribe and i'm out


 

THANK YOU BEARO420!!!! I dont know who the fuck you think you are Local but you dont even deserve to look at this forum let alone post in it. Comments like that make you look so stupid. Please do us all a favor and unsubscribe


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 14, 2008)

everybody is pissed. Well I updated my shit if you want to seee the finished product of some seedy blueberry ?? Snoop has been gone alot but yeah it is at his disgression that he shows this grow to any of us so negativity is probably not cool, but seems to be the reg on this site,???? Fix it and stop slinging mudd period !!! haha WHATEVER HAHA


----------



## new toker (Oct 14, 2008)

where can i buy seeds safely in the U.S.A. ? i dont have no card or nuthin mayn


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 14, 2008)

new toker said:


> where can i buy seeds safely in the U.S.A. ? i dont have no card or nuthin mayn


seek nirvana


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 14, 2008)

not to gang up or chime in, but i havent ever posted in this journal but you bet your ass im subscribed and staying tuned, this aint the first thread i seen lostcoast saying some nonsense for no reason


----------



## whiterain (Oct 16, 2008)

this is sick i wana see the end results so badly...keep going bro!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah we understand that this aint his job or he doesnt HAVE to post but we juss wanna see them buds he teased us basically hahah were all growers and we all like to see finish product... im pretty sure everyone one here favorite hobby is to grow bud n u cant order from nirvana unless u got a card


----------



## gangafreak (Oct 17, 2008)

sorry to be the one to say it but i think our friend snoop isnt coming back. I hope im wrong im praying to god im wrong but, I think he may have been caught, we might see him again in 5-10. Till then let god be with him.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

gangafreak said:


> sorry to be the one to say it but i think our friend snoop isnt coming back. I hope im wrong im praying to god im wrong but, I think he may have been caught, we might see him again in 5-10. Till then let god be with him.



scare mongering troll


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 18, 2008)

i talked to snoop on the chat earlier today... wtf are you talking about with your nazi propaganda?


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

the mods are doing a good job, not lol


----------



## sublimed (Oct 18, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> i talked to snoop on the chat earlier today... wtf are you talking about with your nazi propaganda?


same here. lol nazi propaganda

everyone should just CHILL WINSTAAN


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 18, 2008)

lol! nazi propoganda!!! i've noticed snoop fades in and out....look, any space thats over 8x8 filled is major work, its basically a full time job


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 18, 2008)

def, not to mention that look at all of us. checking everyday and really wanting to know whats going on. He builds the suspense and because of that suspense we are all in his forum checking everyday. Im sure he doesnt me for this but it is a consiquence. He will do what he wants when his is ready to do it! until then sit back, chill and if you have nothing else to look at, grow faqs is full of hours and hours of good info


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> def, not to mention that look at all of us. checking everyday and really wanting to know whats going on. He builds the suspense and because of that suspense we are all in his forum checking everyday. Im sure he doesnt me for this but it is a consiquence. He will do what he wants when his is ready to do it! until then sit back, chill and if you have nothing else to look at, grow faqs is full of hours and hours of good info


 

well said that man !!!


----------



## gangafreak (Oct 18, 2008)

wow calling me a nazi is going a little far??? I mean what was i supposed to think after he explained that they were doing raids in his hood, and coincedentally he dissapears. im glad someone has talked to him. I wouldnt wish a bust on my worst enemy. And i appologize for my earlier comment snoop.kiss-ass


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 18, 2008)

lol chill everyone ive just been busy lately sorry to keep u all waitin .... i will take a update tommorrow of wot ive done so far ..... as im going to crop all my plants in the next 6 to 10 days ...... so i will make shore i give u a proper update before the harvest and after harvest .... and your right ive been puttin so much time into lookin after plants and jugglein social life .... that i had to cut down on net time ... but i will make shore u get to see the final weeks


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 18, 2008)

sthats cool local if u wana dont wana post on here no more ..i go away for 10 days and it seems like theres a iraq war on my journal .... and no one say ive been hidein in a cave like osuma lmao .. i havent had time lately to constant be online ...... but a lil update before i take pics tommorrow ..... ive germinated x15 ak47 and x10 warlocks seeds to add to my mother plants ...witch are icecream /white russian / white berry / burmeese kush mix with og and big bud ... so next grow i will be doing 50 to 60 plants ..... also now ive added ghe flush to the nutriant tank and the buds are startin to rippen nicely .....


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 18, 2008)

that is fucking sweet bro. you dont have to explain to anyone why you were here for any amount of time. I think it should be a post law to need freak the fuck out when you dont update for a week or two. We will al know when you update, its obviously not going to be missed by anyone. So good job snoop keep and it and everyone chill and stop talking about ANYONE going down for doing NOTHING wrong!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 19, 2008)

update on my progress
*heres a update on my progress since my last post*

ec *2.0*
c02 *no c02 left* 
ph . *ph meter broken orderin a new one thursday* 

growroom events since last post 
*well since my last post nothing much has happend apart from the buds gainnin more weight and denisty .... they havent got much bigger since my last post ....they have just become rock hard and more dense ... ive taken the pics with a pen so u can gage the size of my colas ... also ive germinated 10 warlock 15 ak47 .... also my mother plants recovered after the stress issues ..also my kush plants have reached 6ft 3.....but i will harvest them early to use for bubble hash...... hope u enjoy the pics*


----------



## Paradox (Oct 19, 2008)

groovy two shoes.


----------



## 12SQFT (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow finally finished it all and I have to say fuck Im impressed cant wait to see the after harvest pics those ladys are loookin mighty fine congrats!


----------



## Dr Jones (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome Snoop. Been waiting months for you to get to this stage and I must say you,ve done an increrdible job. I wanna see how your warlock turn out in your next grow m8. Everybody thats tried mine demanded clones so its prety popular in this area now. Glad to read you aint been incarcararted, I knew you'd be busy, but the more crap you read the more you begin to wonder.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 19, 2008)

wow all i can say is Snoop that is one amazaing room lol.. 
A+++++


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 19, 2008)

damn snoop damn.


----------



## ru8fru (Oct 19, 2008)

top notch homie!!!


----------



## whiterain (Oct 19, 2008)

those look sick


----------



## genfranco (Oct 19, 2008)

really nice looking buds there ...


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for all the poisitive feed back .... hopefully on my next crop i will improve even better ...... nah i aint got busted doctor jones but thanks for your concern tho ..... 

yeah i germinated the warlock as i heard loads of good things about it also the ak47 ...... so on my big crop next run i will have a nice selection of bud ..... also im going to spend 600 pound on vitamins and a few lil upgrades to get my room runnin at its peek ... as the lights aint in perfect postion ... need the air flow to the lights done correct .... then simple bits like a nutriant circulation pump to keep the nutriants nice and mixed ..... even tho i got a air pump in it i wana add a circulation pump aswell ......so the nutes stay well mixed ...... also the new ph meter im gettin stays in my nutriant tank perminantly so it continously checks my ph levels and alarms me when it gos over ....... i will try and buy a ro machine aswell but i dont wana spend to much at one time ....as ive spent enough already lol


----------



## ru8fru (Oct 20, 2008)

some big upgrades.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice snoop, Everything looks amzing. What did you end up doing about the sediment build up on the bottom of your buckets? did it comtiue to raise your PH and EC(ppm) for the whole grow? Cant wait to see the next setup!


----------



## Dr Jones (Oct 20, 2008)

When you have a Ferrari, you gotta look after her. It costs a little more for the annual service but it has to be done. Sounds like more good investing to me snoop


----------



## asher187 (Oct 20, 2008)

kiss-ass

HOLY JESUS!

Nice bro, Very very nice grow.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 20, 2008)

the build up of sediment hasent been a proberlm since ive been flushin all nutriants every 7 to 8 days ...... u waste alot of nutriants but it stops any potenial ph proberlms ......

thats right doctor jones but these upgrades will give my plants better coverege of light witch will increase the yield ...... also the prefect ph levels will help the plants not get nutriant locked .... so all in turn will harmonise the whole system ...


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 20, 2008)

hey snoop what do you yield of your room or what per plant,have you used coco coir,i use the same nutes with a couple of extras its good stuff.do you see a difference with using co2.thanks man


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 20, 2008)

lookkin good man u dont need all them fire ass buds throw me sum shit hahaha but naw man them buds lookin good n what chu on man dense buds = bigger u crazy man


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah the c02 was good but i only had enough ppms to last a week ..... next cycle i wana try and get enough c02 to last 8 weeks ....... noob i will chuck u a few buds  but u can never have big enough buds  the yield isent done yet as i havent cut them down


----------



## whiterain (Oct 22, 2008)

SNOOPYDOG you are just continuing to seriously impress me! I love your buds! They are looking marvelous! Keep up the good work man we all know how much work it takes and the risks that go along with it, just want to let you know we are here for you bro!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Oct 22, 2008)

how long does it take to finish flowering, how much longer do you have on yours? I think I'm 2 weeks behind you, but I only have a few small white hairs yet. with there was something I could do to speed it up. does cooler temps at night help any? I've been keeping it 72-78F constantly.


----------



## Busmike (Oct 22, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> yeah the c02 was good but i only had enough ppms to last a week ..... next cycle i wana try and get enough c02 to last 8 weeks ....... noob i will chuck u a few buds  but u can never have big enough buds  the yield isent done yet as i havent cut them down


*Hello, I've just now stumbled across this thread. I've run an operation similar to what you've set up for about 5 years now, using 7 400W HPS and an E & F hydro setup. *
*I also tried using bottled CO2... I found that a 50 pound bottle lasted less than a week. I bought a generator that hooks up to my natural gas line, It has a PPM meter/controller on a long line so you can put it on the far side of the room and it does a great job of keeping the CO2 at whatever PPM you set (1500 for me). Beats the shit outta lugging those big bottles around town every other week!*
*I only grow White Widow. I clone, so basically I've been growin the same plant for 5 years now.*
*I guess you're about to flush and harvest. Good luck with that and I hope you get great yields and killer stones.*


----------



## gangafreak (Oct 22, 2008)

FUCKIN AMAZING!!! Man i wish i could grow again, Oprah fuckin Winfrey gave my town 10 million dollars to get rid of our drug problem (herion) and so far all those basterds have done is knock the Pot dealers/growers. Just all i have to say is you are a fuckin god among growers keep doin what you do.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 23, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> yeah the c02 was good but i only had enough ppms to last a week ..... next cycle i wana try and get enough c02 to last 8 weeks ....... noob i will chuck u a few buds  but u can never have big enough buds  the yield isent done yet as i havent cut them down


shiiit right buds aint never to big, how much u think u gunna yeild??


----------



## Hydrokronics (Oct 25, 2008)

Busmike said:


> *Hello, I've just now stumbled across this thread. I've run an operation similar to what you've set up for about 5 years now, using 7 400W HPS and an E & F hydro setup. *
> *I also tried using bottled CO2... I found that a 50 pound bottle lasted less than a week. I bought a generator that hooks up to my natural gas line, It has a PPM meter/controller on a long line so you can put it on the far side of the room and it does a great job of keeping the CO2 at whatever PPM you set (1500 for me). Beats the shit outta lugging those big bottles around town every other week!*
> *I only grow White Widow. I clone, so basically I've been growin the same plant for 5 years now.*
> *I guess you're about to flush and harvest. Good luck with that and I hope you get great yields and killer stones.*


 
nice bro, Keep it up and keep it going!!


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Snoop! great grow! I don't want to sound like a hater but I feel I might be able to help you.

I was checking out your photos and noticed the classic signs of over fert.

Claw shaped leaves are the biggest sign. Dry, crispy looking leaves are the other.

I would drop my PPM if I were you. (Actually I'd switch to Aero/NFT and raise my PPM)

Every strain is different so it may take awhile to dial them in. My Snowbud can handle over 3000 PPM but my Blueberry shows tip burn at 1700.

I don't want to rain on your parade so please don't take this advice as anything other than another grower actually trying to help.


----------



## EckoSky (Nov 1, 2008)

Any updates Snoop? Must be close if not done.


----------



## SmokingJohn (Nov 2, 2008)

What do you think of LED Grow Lights? I just put mine up today, I just figured I did not want to worry about the heat and exhaust fans and etc. I have friends who had good success with them. I bought them from LED Grow Plant Lights: Express Light Bulbs and found the advertisement actually on this site. Should I supplement it with CFL's as well? Looking forward to the reply's!! Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 4, 2008)

Snoopy, where ya been? How is the garden?


----------



## Davinder sidhu (Nov 5, 2008)

mr jones who ever that name ur a hatter man buddy that crop is da shit man straight boss shit , fuck the negative ppl keep ur negative thoughts to ur self ....


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 6, 2008)

All hermies? 

Is that caused by bad seed or too much light during their nap time?


----------



## In.The.Basement (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow Snoop, I remember checking out your grow room a few months back when you started, I just read it all to see what i missed and just wanted to say you did a sick job. A+++ nugs, Can't wait to see you harvest them...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 15, 2008)

What happened to Snoopy?


----------



## MrJDGaF (Nov 15, 2008)

He's a bong teaser!


----------



## SmittyB.. (Nov 22, 2008)

He's on his grind


----------



## incognito (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm, its been a month.


----------



## Blow4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

He's done this before, he'll be back.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been reading/watching for a while. That shit should be cut trimmed and cured by now-or curing. I have a not-so-great feeling about this hiatus.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 26, 2008)

Snoop, where are you? I hope all is good.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 26, 2008)

He was so proud of his ferrari. Hope he didn't go showing it off.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 27, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> dont ever buy feminised seeds, for that reason alone


i used to think the same mate but some company,s do garantee that there seeds wont go hermi. greenhouse seed,s give a 100% garantee and world of seeds give you 99.9% garantee. but still i see where your comin from


----------



## cbm312 (Dec 1, 2008)

damnnnn i lurked all the way through all 65 pages of this journal and you hadnt gotten the crop posted up yet. haha. anyway, nice lookin shit man. i got a few plants that are only 4-5 weeks old. but for real, good job man, hope them buds taste as sweet as they look.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 5, 2008)

Took me about 2hrs to read through all this, but I have to say it was worth it. Your buds are looking great, and especially since its your first grow. I hope all is well. 

+ Rep and subscribed


----------



## PhazeDaze (Dec 6, 2008)

Snoop,
I've been following this thread quietly,
all I have to say is you better come back, 
its been over a month now,
I want some bud porn!

Hope all is well,
.Phaze


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Dec 6, 2008)

waddup snoop good shit! bro >_<
everyone wants to see them buds


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 9, 2008)

whats the stuff on wall..

you believe in infrared detection?


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 9, 2008)

It's diamond Mylar, Mylar with diamond shapes stamped into it to prevent hotspots, and 80% IR reflective I believe.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

ewww 80% reflective fuk that shit stick with the regular mylar 98% feflective


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 10, 2008)

No you've confused light reflectivity with IR, even Block-IR is only 97% IR reflective.


----------



## w00tmaster (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn man, u need more light in that room!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn, Its been awhile, Hope all is well


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 13, 2008)

No chance of that I'm afraid, he'd of been showing bud porn long ago if it wasn't the case. 

I'd like nothing more than for him to pop up and prove me wrong but I don't think that'll happen for another couple of years with the plants/setup he had going.

I'm curious what tripped him up, my money's on a jealous grass, as I say I hope I'm wrong and he's just been off his face for the last few months.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 14, 2008)

MrJDGaF said:


> No chance of that I'm afraid, he'd of been showing bud porn long ago if it wasn't the case.
> 
> I'd like nothing more than for him to pop up and prove me wrong but I don't think that'll happen for another couple of years with the plants/setup he had going.
> 
> I'm curious what tripped him up, my money's on a jealous grass, as I say I hope I'm wrong and he's just been off his face for the last few months.


Sadly...what you say could be very true, that is why I am not too sure about posting pics. I know many of you here, but there are many people that are lurking that we will never meet, and eating this kind of big setups up.

But, I hope its not the case. I hope we see you back here posting soon


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 14, 2008)

I very much doubt it had anything to do with this site, possible I suppose but so much more likely to be a grass. The Police rarely do any detective work, if it's not happening under their noses and nobody tips them off then they'll never find out.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 14, 2008)

MrJDGaF said:


> I very much doubt it had anything to do with this site, possible I suppose but so much more likely to be a grass. The Police rarely do any detective work, if it's not happening under their noses and nobody tips them off then they'll never find out.


Ya man, back when it wasn't decriminalized...(only was a few months ago) when I was growing in large scale like that, (a good 7 years ago) all it took is one snitch. Happened to be a customer, who got popped for something, and obviously the DT's gave him the give someone up, and you will do less time or no time speal, then before you know it, I was raided, ...Tried...and put in jail.

I will NEVER sell it again. I am done with that, but I can grow a small amount with no problem. Your ok unless you make yourself stick out. But I am happy it was finally decriminalized here!


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 14, 2008)

great grow... real sophisticated.. its been a while, ima stay subscribed cuz i wanna see the comeback snoop and refute all the haters!


----------



## pillarize (Dec 14, 2008)

can't wait to see the end...i wonder how much weight he'll end up with


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 14, 2008)

That grow was over ages ago, he'd be finishing his second by now.


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 14, 2008)

MrJDGaF said:


> That grow was over ages ago, he'd be finishing his second by now.


haha not quite, but it has been a bit. He's aight tho.


----------



## big bud mart (Dec 14, 2008)

fuck just read all this and no outcome,
fuck what a tease


----------



## ch1ppz86 (Dec 17, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Hell yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!-----burn that cash-----I love it!!!!!!---I want to see someone with a robot tending the garden next-----That shits the bomb-----it's like growing in 2020 and shit-----just look at the reflective wall covering alone----that shit's goldfinger bond style ripping. Good work my friend post some more pics---that shit is dopealicious... props to you and +reps


i have never in my life seen a post like that .... im speechless


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 18, 2008)

Great set up makes me green with envy


----------



## themoose (Dec 19, 2008)

this is an awful travesty, you have this unbelievable setup but yet no good seeds, it's a joke, get on nirvana, its the way to goo broo


----------



## snoopdog621 (Dec 19, 2008)

snoop is back to wish u all a merry xmas.... ive been missin in action due to my comp being fucked by a virus off limewire .... and was lendin my lil nepthews computer so i dident wana use it for growin sites .... ive saved the pics from my crop and got updates on my new crop so no ones missed out .... just give me time to find the drivers for my phone and i will upload them

im doing 
paki vally
warlock
bubble gum
white russian
ak47
icecream
white berry 
and burmeese kush 

anyways everyone grow safe


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad to hear your still rocking man...


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 19, 2008)

ch1ppz86 said:


> i have never in my life seen a post like that .... im speechless


 That post was from a really good night


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 19, 2008)

Read your journal about a week ago. Damn I never seen so many paranoid stoners! People need to get a life like your Jz or something tryin to get the sequal to the black album!

Hope you got a lot man a will check back for the pics of the harvest!


----------



## MrJDGaF (Dec 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo, nice one snoop, you really had me going there man. Good to see all's well, stay lucky mate! P.S no internet cafe's near you or something? P.P.S Don't use p2p it's full of fake files and viruses, read up on usenet to get all your files at maximum speed! P.P.P.S Merry Xmas to you too (and everyone else!)


----------



## Dr Jones (Dec 19, 2008)

Excellent to have you back amongst us. You had a lot of people worried about you, lol. Paranoid stoners indeed but im sure its nice to know people are concerned about your welfare 

Im on my 4th pc cos of that site. I think im wise to a lot of the virus files but to be real safe I try not to use it at all. I recommend mininova for all downloads. 

Havent had the best of luck with my own crop lately. Had 2 electronic timers short out, sending everything back to veg!!! should be harvesting anytime in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol paranoid stoners lol ....well it is nice to kno people care man.... but im extra careful with wot i do so hopefully nothing bad should go wrong with my shizzle.... dr jones make shore u connectin your electric timers through a relay or they will always blow .... i had this proberlm at first .....so i bought a cheap 30 pound relay and since then i havent had the proberlm no more ... my crop come out quite well ..........off 14 plants i cut down i got 1100 grams .... and i had 44 gs off a icecream i cut downdown before main harvest day........ so in all i got 1146 gs off 15 plants ........ and now im doing 54 so hopin for about 4000gs


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 20, 2008)

glad you came back snoop. great looking room btw. cant wait to see the next run

FLo


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 20, 2008)

welcome back! got any candy pics for us?


----------



## Coors (Dec 20, 2008)

YO YO YO SNOOP..... You know it aint no fun if the homies cant have some..... 

What did you think of the Icecream? I have been looking for some reviews of it for some time.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 20, 2008)

No shit snoop you just dropped this thread like it hot... We do need some pics of harvest and how the room looked at the end.. Rude Snoop...heheheh..


----------



## Brenton (Dec 20, 2008)

Glad your backish snoop. And DAMN 1100grams of bud thats real nice. howd it feel harvesting 10,000 dollars?


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 20, 2008)

sad I see you on xbox more than RIU nowadays!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for all the welcome backs man..... i will take sum pics before xmas hits 
the only extras i bought for the setup was a quality ph meter / x6 mh 600watt bulbs for veg ... sum big air stones and a circulation pump for resivoir so nutrients stay well mixed constantly

sup brenton lol 10 000 dollars i never thought of it that way but the wait is worth while espicaly as it was my first crop and the bud smoked so good man cant wait till my next one as im doing nearly x4 as much pants = alot of high quality shizzle to be smoked ...........

The icecream is a nice upliftin smoke where u feel high but motivated .... ...with a nice creamy taste that resembles vinilla... a good choice of smoke if u dont wana melt into the sofa .... the smoke i enjoyed most was the white russian .... that shit sends u to sleep after a few blunts... but the nicest tastin bud had to be the white berry was alot better tastin then the icecream .... and just made u laugh and grin 

sup g u cool bro?
xbox and smoke = happy times  but now my comps not diseased like a chinese brothal ..... i be on this at least once a week


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2008)

41 ounces is a splendid harvest snoop, nice litttle holiday somewhere hot and sandy? I guessing you got rid of most of it??? £130 x 41 = £5330.00.
Anyway good to see ya bout snoop, cant wait for the pics


----------



## snoopdog621 (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks mr west bro...... u will like the new pics hommie ...... i smoked half of it and the stuff i did give to mates i used the money to buy xmas gifts so christmas dident cost me nothing lol


----------



## Kratose (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas Snoop,

Glad to see your back and everything is good. But some bud porn would be very nice!

I still have a good 7-9 weeks before any budporn with my grow.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah man thats how to do it lol. That was my plan but its not working out right lol


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 22, 2008)

Say Snoop, what kind of relay would you suggest? Do you recommend that for someone with a small set up too? I'm going to grow my first garden in about a month. My tent is 2L x2W x 4 1/2H and I don't know if I want a 150w, 250w or LED UFO.


----------



## Herbzman (Dec 22, 2008)

Snoop is the biggest Bo$$ that i seen thus far.. lol nice job... representing the UK!.. haven't read the full thread but I'm surprised that you are not growing bb cheese?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 25, 2008)

Heya Snoopy, Happy Holidays. Glad to see your computer is fixed, now get some pics up.


----------



## sees in the dark (Dec 28, 2008)

I read your first post about your co2 running @ 1500ppm of co2? If you run your room at that high of co2 you will close all the stoma's on all the leaves and kill all your plants. Never, Never!! run co2 in a room over 1200 ppm, anyone tell you different has NEVER GROWN!! benn at this in cali, since 71, put three kids threw college, and one when to harvard. So i had yeild to make the paper, best of luck, you have all the gear now to get the backround to use it all to its fullest! read, and talk and grow and read, then read some more, ya never can learn it all, and it is always growing in new things and gear for growing. OH! by the way warn people that growing in a metal case with a 400 watt hps and little computer fans only leads to one thing death plants by the second week or sooner. peace and pot .sees


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 28, 2008)

damn snoop wussup man good to see u bak Happy holidays so u got bout 2 1/2 pounds off ur harvest huh?? no wheres the pics haha


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah it's not fair. I'm followin' the thread from about a month /friend send me the link / and not c the buuuuuudz


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 28, 2008)

sees in the dark said:


> I read your first post about your co2 running @ 1500ppm of co2? If you run your room at that high of co2 you will close all the stoma's on all the leaves and kill all your plants. Never, Never!! run co2 in a room over 1200 ppm, anyone tell you different has NEVER GROWN!! benn at this in cali, since 71, put three kids threw college, and one when to harvard. So i had yeild to make the paper, best of luck, you have all the gear now to get the backround to use it all to its fullest! read, and talk and grow and read, then read some more, ya never can learn it all, and it is always growing in new things and gear for growing. OH! by the way warn people that growing in a metal case with a 400 watt hps and little computer fans only leads to one thing death plants by the second week or sooner. peace and pot .sees


if you are not supposed to go over 1500ppms explain why urban grower and all the peeps that run co2 on his show have massive buds and run 1800 ppms? also why just about every book and professional grower sticks to 1500ppms as the industry standard? do you know something everyone else does not?

and if you put three kids threw college i think you need to go back to skewl yourself.


----------



## sees in the dark (Dec 29, 2008)

Show me a grower runing at 1800ppm and i will show you a person who has mass air leaks and a bad meter to sniff the air, but the way nice little set up, i grow for my three clinc in California my avrg, every five days is 200 lbs, for the last ten years i can and have out grown in size any grow in the u.k. last out door was 1.4 sq. miles, cops got 15 percent we got the rest and away too. Wont butt heads with hear say, but yea though a give a hint but since you know such big growers i will shut up, and never gice any avice here again, good enough for ya? Now i know why it still illegal later, much later kid.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 29, 2008)

sees in the dark said:


> Show me a grower runing at 1800ppm and i will show you a person who has mass air leaks and a bad meter to sniff the air, but the way nice little set up, i grow for my three clinc in California my avrg, every five days is 200 lbs, for the last ten years i can and have out grown in size any grow in the u.k. last out door was 1.4 sq. miles, cops got 15 percent we got the rest and away too. Wont butt heads with hear say, but yea though a give a hint but since you know such big growers i will shut up, and never gice any avice here again, good enough for ya? Now i know why it still illegal later, much later kid.


dude just because someone strongly disagrees with you doesn't mean that you should just freak out and swear to never be heard from again...if you have put all these kids through college and blah blah blah, how is it that you dont have tougher skin?

and better grammer? i mean we all make typos but are you speaking some hybrid new language? EngTard. I like the name....

Sorry snoop to post this is your journal. You probably don't mind tho cause your tight like a scuba suit!


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 29, 2008)

bigjesse1922 said:


> dude just because someone strongly disagrees with you doesn't mean that you should just freak out and swear to never be heard from again...if you have put all these kids through college and blah blah blah, how is it that you dont have tougher skin?
> 
> and better grammer? i mean we all make typos but are you speaking some hybrid new language? EngTard. I like the name....
> 
> Sorry snoop to post this is your journal. You probably don't mind tho cause your tight like a scuba suit!


LOL engtard i like that.. i was gonna say the same thing tho.. im not even exactly sure what he said if he agreed or not..

anyways snoop still lookin good brotha.. cant wait to see some new snapshots!

FLo


----------



## big bud mart (Dec 30, 2008)

nice to have you back snoop, i to have fucked up with limewire i got a pc for xmas of my mrs and now its virused up


----------



## THE MAD SKUNKBURNER (Dec 30, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/the-mad-skunkburner-albums-white-widdow-blue-chese-picture20487-my-stuff-1-013.jpg
hi wats crackin


----------



## captain canabiss (Dec 31, 2008)

oh to dream, nice set up man. i see your vegetables are doing quite well.


----------



## cannabisbudbeans (Jan 1, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> the seeds cost me 150 pound ( they was feminised big bud ) 300 usa dollars.... only 3 out of the 10 germinated and i cloned stright off them ... so they must of been a bad batch ....
> i am surprise who sold them to you? a site in the Internet?
> 
> just curious


----------



## Coors (Jan 3, 2009)

big bud mart said:


> nice to have you back snoop, i to have fucked up with limewire i got a pc for xmas of my mrs and now its virused up


And that is why you should run a Mac


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

Coors said:


> And that is why you should run a Mac


No just pay for some good Norton and it will block it all.. Well you know what i mean... But a mac? LOL... what are you 60 and cant learn new shit? hehehe.. just pullin your chain man... good luck!


----------



## Splifitan (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent......what more can I say.....exept I wish it where mine or I could do it.....no go wishing you a happy new year because I no you have one....
Good Luck.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

Let's see more pics Snoop.


----------



## countrykrop (Jan 6, 2009)

gotta give some porps


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice grow. You have to love it when the buds are so heavy you have to tie them up so they don't pull the plant down

+rep


----------



## fxkill (Jan 7, 2009)

nice grow room bud


----------



## emigue420 (Jan 8, 2009)

i had the idea of powering parts of my growroom with car battires to reduce electric consuption. does anybody think this is possible/ worth the time and money.
​


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 8, 2009)

emigue420 said:


> i had the idea of powering parts of my growroom with car battires to reduce electric consuption. does anybody think this is possible/ worth the time and money.
> ​


start a new thread.. and no, wouldnt be able to power much and would need to have a sophisticated way to generate via solar panels, geothermal, hydro electric or diesel/gas generators.


----------



## emigue420 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks man.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

What ever happend to those pics?


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jan 12, 2009)

the pics are here lol sorry man u gotta be paitent with me ...... i got dryin pics for u of last crop .... sum weighin pics .... and new crop pics .... so hope u all enjoy


----------



## Kratose (Jan 12, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> the pics are here lol sorry man u gotta be paitent with me ...... i got dryin pics for u of last crop .... sum weighin pics .... and new crop pics .... so hope u all enjoy


Yeah man, but some people probably been following this thread longer than I have. I think one guy said he has been following it for a year. So I am sure you had people dieing for pics.

Those buds like nice. How much were you yielding per plant approx?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

lol........I like eurotard


bigjesse1922 said:


> dude just because someone strongly disagrees with you doesn't mean that you should just freak out and swear to never be heard from again...if you have put all these kids through college and blah blah blah, how is it that you dont have tougher skin?
> 
> and better grammer? i mean we all make typos but are you speaking some hybrid new language? EngTard. I like the name....
> 
> Sorry snoop to post this is your journal. You probably don't mind tho cause your tight like a scuba suit!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

Like this....


snoopdog621 said:


> so how do people reveg plants if u loose all the leafs


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 12, 2009)

Snoop like a truely excellent author, you leave your audience waiting for the next work!

Great to see such results man! I read through all 71 pages of this thread and what a trip bro! From hermies to haters, I would say that ultimately, your ferrari fucking tears shit up!! 

Good luck on your current project and GROW BIG!


----------



## Buckmad82 (Jan 13, 2009)

Done big bud b 4 m8, lovely bud but wos disapointed in
The effect! I only had 650w hps and 2 200 echo's on it, 
Let me know how u get on, Good luck!!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jan 14, 2009)

i think i was pullin about 70gs per plant .... not to shore .....im hopin for a way better yield next time tho


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2009)

Its all about the tweeking now and learning where things can be improved. What would u say the biggest lesson learned for you is snoop?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 17, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> i think i was pullin about 70gs per plant .... not to shore .....im hopin for a way better yield next time tho



Still, with the amount of girls you had, Most people would die if they were getting 70gs per plant. 

But yeah, as you get some rotations down, and do the tweaking like Mr. West said, you will be getting higher yields. But those buds do look tasty!


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ballerish!


----------



## flex (Jan 19, 2009)

hey snoop how was the quality of your big buds ?


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 20, 2009)

dude loved your grow read from page one to 36 and from there skipped to last page couldnt go longer my head is mushed lol!!! first of all +rep for your room setup first grow and second grow!! one thing i noticed from the beginning but that no one from what i read has mentioned is that ur cool tubed 600hps could go much closer to your plants when they are young!! i mean from what i saw from your first grow you stretched them as much as they could go and this isnt good for yield and bud density!! as i said i dont know if you taken up this matter but in my humble opinion when your plants are put into that room you need to have the lights about a foot away from the tops!!! i have mine less than a foot with no light burn!! the bushier and shorter they get the more buds and better structure to support them you get!! otherwise everything seems super duper!! great grow


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks big jesse ... its hard work learning at first but it pays off

i dident like the big bud it wasent as dense as the white russian .... yeah mr west your right the tweeks do help the performance of the system .... and with more knowelege behind me im findin it alot more easier .... my plants aint yellow this time around and im on my last 5 days ..... so the new ph meter made a big difference

kratrose your right .... but i was well happy with wot i produce going from hermies to actualy havin a crop ..... the more crops i do the more my aspirations for higher yields will grow ... but at the moment im content with 3 to 5 lbs off my next crop ... anything more is bonous

Got2loveit
thanks for your advice .... the plants dident get as streched this yield as i had the lights in a better postion ..... as on my first crop i had dark patchs in my room ... so i tweeked a few bits and it seems to have worked


----------



## Kratose (Jan 21, 2009)

Hell ya man. I be content with that too! haha


----------



## Saint DRo587 (Jan 22, 2009)

yo snoopdog621 do you live in the us?


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

nah the snoopdog is a uk resident if im not mistaken lol


----------



## Kratose (Jan 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah the snoopdog is a uk resident if im not mistaken lol



Yeah, UK I believe.


----------



## bikerj (Feb 2, 2009)

Lots of seed sellers screw up there seeds buy feminizing with silver. This method produces herms, if you don't know what your doing. Nice room though


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn Snoop! This is off the hook. How long you been growin all together and what made you get started?? (besides the money) I like your style though! Much Love


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 3, 2009)

That was his first I believe! Probably sick of getting ripped off paying silly money for grit weed/soap bar knowing the UK, I know I am. I've never known what strain they're selling (and doubt the dealers ever have)

A UK dealers idea of choice is offering weed or hash!


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 3, 2009)

the grit weed is all around europe fuck the mafia!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

they should change the name of soap to sump the amount of crap they try an mix it with. Not experienced grit weed but there was some shit weed going round that looked the part nice and dry but the stuff had been sprayied with siclocone or something and it didnt burn right, left u with hard black ash.


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow man, thats gotta suck. I'd grow my own too if the quality isn't there. The money is also motivating too


----------



## daydreamer419 (Feb 4, 2009)

Everything looks mighty nice Snoop! More money than sense is not a crime. Nor is your happiness! Just do what you do man. Good luck with your delicious new batch! Thanks for posting it


----------



## RHINO1993 (Feb 7, 2009)

whwere did you get all your gear from ,

looking forward to see them baby's flower


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2009)

awsome set up your a true champion


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 8, 2009)

sweet that is def a nice set-up


----------



## snoopdog621 (Feb 9, 2009)

i havent been growin to long ... the reason i started is because of the shit people was tryin and sell me ..... and i aint up for buyin no smoke thats been dipped in fiber glass .... and thats all wot people could get ..... and i agree about certain female strains being unstable creatin a hermie factory


----------



## snoopdog621 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for all the positive feed back ..... and hopefuly with every crop i get better at fine tuning my ladys


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> thanks for all the positive feed back ..... and hopefuly with every crop i get better at fine tuning my ladys


This is wen it starts to get exciting, when ur getting the best out of ur setup. Hope the snow aint a problem for ya snoop


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 12, 2009)

read your first post about your co2 running @ 1500ppm of co2? If you run your room at that high of co2 you will close all the stoma's on all the leaves and kill all your plants. Never said:


> Show me a grower runing at 1800ppm and i will show you a person who has mass air leaks and a bad meter to sniff the air, but the way nice little set up, i grow for my three clinc in California my avrg, every five days is 200 lbs, for the last ten years i can and have out grown in size any grow in the u.k. last out door was 1.4 sq. miles, cops got 15 percent we got the rest and away too. Wont butt heads with hear say, but yea though a give a hint but since you know such big growers i will shut up, and never gice any avice here again, good enough for ya? Now i know why it still illegal later, much later kid.



Ok Old man  lol


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome setup, hope to see mine as big as yours, maybe soon 

Keep the good work, rep for this setup, article and growth


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 12, 2009)

snoop your grow is insane, what strains you got?


----------



## gkrrob (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the sickest thread of all history!


----------



## lead (Feb 18, 2009)

sooooo awesome!!!!


----------



## wannabee (Feb 21, 2009)

hey there, nice grow, would you like a little bunny to pop out of your hat?


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Feb 23, 2009)

That room is aboulutely insane, must have cost a small fortune to set up, anyways good luck with your new babies.


----------



## 420enos420 (Feb 23, 2009)

this is one of the coolest grow roms ive seen supa dupa


----------



## dmn0712 (Feb 24, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


you say your running 5 600w hps lights, how much is this costing you in elctricty because i live in england and im only running two 600w hps lights and its costing me a fortune my friend? would really like to know because im thinking of doing the same amount of watts as you. cheers


----------



## Pupu (Feb 24, 2009)

YO-YO Snoop... I've spent last 4 hours reading ALL your journal.. good read! As for your Setup.. great gear... I'm happy to hear that you swich to MH for veg as i read (in so many places) that is the best choice.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 25, 2009)

dmn0712 said:


> you say your running 5 600w hps lights, how much is this costing you in elctricty because i live in england and im only running two 600w hps lights and its costing me a fortune my friend? would really like to know because im thinking of doing the same amount of watts as you. cheers


y don't you multiply your bill by 2.5. You run two now times by two you have the price for 4 lights.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> y don't you multiply your bill by 2.5. You run two now times by two you have the price for 4 lights.


so how many lights are equivelent to a 600w hps? and how many plants will 4 lights grow?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> so how many lights are equivelent to a 600w hps? and how many plants will 4 lights grow?


(a)one 600 watt hps. 
(b)As many as you can fit under without craming it too much. Depends on size of plants.


----------



## TwistedBladez (Mar 2, 2009)

very awsome setup man , I would love to do a setup like yours but I'm just starting so I won't be doing that kind of setup for a while


----------



## JimiCypress (Mar 7, 2009)

The real deal. Makes me wish I had a basement.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Mar 11, 2009)

if u live in england and have got eletric worrys ..... use a key meter as they only check accounts and meters once a year ..... and u do not get busted from usein alot of electric .... u get busted for not payin for it .... otherwise electric companys dont really care how much u use as long as it aint effectin other customers..... i spend 120 pound a week = about 200 dollars .... and ive been runnin my setup for like 8 months now without a proberlm


----------



## wannabee (Mar 11, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> if u live in england and have got eletric worrys ..... use a key meter as they only check accounts and meters once a year ..... and u do not get busted from usein alot of electric .... u get busted for not payin for it .... otherwise electric companys dont really care how much u use as long as it aint effectin other customers..... i spend 120 pound a week = about 200 dollars .... and ive been runnin my setup for like 8 months now without a proberlm


 
I am glad to see you're back. I've been waiting to hear from you again. Wondered if everything was okay. I'd love to see updates.


----------



## cowboylogic (Mar 13, 2009)

kuhdoffi said:


> shouldnt this thread be called "mah supernizzal growroomdizzle " all kindding aside lookin good keep it rollin


 maybe stressed them a bit?


----------



## i love cali (Mar 18, 2009)

Cant hate on a setup like that. I got ripped off on the price of my puppy but is still the best investment Ive ever made. FEMINIZED SEEDS=$300............5x600 WATT LAMPS=$1500........THE GROW ROOM YOU WANTED SINCE YOU WERE A KID...PRICELESS. There are some things money cant but but for everything else there's snoopdog621. I say buy whatever the fuck you want. Im sure your shit will be killer!


----------



## DougieKrack (Mar 21, 2009)

i love cali said:


> Cant hate on a setup like that. I got ripped off on the price of my puppy but is still the best investment Ive ever made. FEMINIZED SEEDS=$300............5x600 WATT LAMPS=$1500........THE GROW ROOM YOU WANTED SINCE YOU WERE A KID...PRICELESS. There are some things money cant but but for everything else there's snoopdog621. I say buy whatever the fuck you want. Im sure your shit will be killer!


exactly, quit hatin on the muthafucka because all you bitches are jealous!

just remember snoopy, bitches aint shit but hoes and tricks!


----------



## kuoc (Mar 22, 2009)

good read snoop.. i can tell your an ambitious individual and it amazes me wat you are to do next lol, iv just moved into a multi story flat and its miles away from my hometown so noone knows ha ha, cant wait to get growing-im gonna have to go down the "from rock bottom path" but i know im gonna enjoy my journey, so i prob be doing some research on home made hypo/aero gear and just front up for the nutrients, thing is tho i don trust anyone i know to ask for seeds/cuttings etc so i will prob have to buy off internet, but i dont wanna leave a paper trail back to me.  risky business like especially in this part of Wales. Keep it up snoop, i hope to emulate you one day  keep on growin


----------



## pman7777 (Mar 24, 2009)

nice "vegetables"


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> if u live in england and have got eletric worrys ..... use a key meter as they only check accounts and meters once a year ..... and u do not get busted from usein alot of electric .... u get busted for not payin for it .... otherwise electric companys dont really care how much u use as long as it aint effectin other customers..... i spend 120 pound a week = about 200 dollars .... and ive been runnin my setup for like 8 months now without a proberlm


this blunts for u snoop


----------



## iloveit (Mar 28, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> if u live in england and have got eletric worrys ..... use a key meter as they only check accounts and meters once a year ..... and u do not get busted from usein alot of electric .... u get busted for not payin for it .... otherwise electric companys dont really care how much u use as long as it aint effectin other customers..... i spend 120 pound a week = about 200 dollars .... and ive been runnin my setup for like 8 months now without a proberlm


What is a key meter & how does that vary from the standard spinning disc meters? Im trying to lean as much as I can for my version of the super grow.


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy shit- nice set up man.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Apr 2, 2009)

a key meter works by pre paid top ups ie u put money on your key ... put it into your meter and it only can use the money u have charged ... this way u aint gotta deal with electric companys directly


----------



## braaapinbrad (Apr 3, 2009)

u must get greenhouse seeds they are the fucking best seeds ever in my opinion anyway i love them i got 150 feminized skunk1 and they all germinated in 24 hours and all females with nice nice dense skuny ass bud so great!!


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice setup can we get these key meters in the states?


----------



## Biglo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey bro, nice setup. But their will always be haters with something negative to say. Hey bro, have you thought about using any PH controllers, man they have some nice ones used for aquariums, "reef keeper", and "aqua controller", that can adjust PH up or down using these dosing pumps, allowing you to keep your PH perfect at all times. Just a thought, nice room bro, Later.


----------



## dieselhound (Apr 7, 2009)

Biglo said:


> Hey bro, nice setup. But their will always be haters with something negative to say.
> 
> Sweeet bro. Keep up the good work and keep laughing in the face of these jealous bitches who only wish they could come up w/ stuff like this.
> 
> DH


----------



## greenpassion (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey DH nice setup how many lights you runnin on those babys ??? what you think your going to be yielding ?? hope thats no to many questions ... they LOOK GREAT


----------



## be more curious (Apr 15, 2009)

finally finished all pages...good job keeping people posted. Glad all is going well Snoop, I think with a set up like that you should start reading on crossing strains and grow some extraterrestrial type bud. What is total monthly charge? or better yet do you know your wattage per day?


----------



## dieselhound (Apr 19, 2009)

greenpassion said:


> Hey DH nice setup how many lights you runnin on those babys ??? what you think your going to be yielding ?? hope thats no to many questions ... they LOOK GREAT


I'm runnin cfl's and led's (haha!). 1K HPS 

DH


----------



## 420Swagg (Apr 20, 2009)

When i grow up i wanna be just like you!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 24, 2009)

woohoo snoop your back. been too high to turn your computer on? hope al is well


----------



## Bubblegumyum420 (Apr 24, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


I got a couple questions...1st off how do u think ur nutes compare to say advanced nutrients and is it worth the extra work....2nd what stains are you using...and I've been fighting back and forth between 3 600 watt and 2 1000watt hps, I've heard that due to the fact that u can put ur plants close to the 600 due to the heat u acctually get more lumens, do u agree I live in the desert don't know if that affects it in any way...I am a newb so sorry if my questions are stupid


----------



## mardavarot (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi SNOP. Any new pix your growroom?


----------



## nokillhartman (May 2, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> after the dissapointment findin out my last 50 plant crop was all hemefridite
> (( sheds a tear )) ive started again .... this is 72 hours into germination ..i will keep people posted on my progress.. ive decided on 3 strains check the pictures below


 

herefridites may be cause from a heat strain in the plants, and certain additives used to early in veg will cause hermi's or males.


----------



## doktordoris (May 2, 2009)

Not bad grow room.

Ive seen better though


----------



## doktordoris (May 2, 2009)

nokillhartman said:


> herefridites may be cause from a heat strain in the plants, and certain additives used to early in veg will cause hermi's or males.


WTF are herefridites? Are they something I need to worry about?

Ah it's okay mate, you mean hermaphrodites Iam as tight as an owl so I didn't understand you at first.


----------



## Bubblegumyum420 (May 3, 2009)

SNNOP a LOOP where u @ my nigga


----------



## s3ram3 (May 7, 2009)

How much did you get for a harvest out of this?


----------



## potcasso (May 8, 2009)

i been reading up threads on this site for weeks now and so far this is the best one. shit dude, u got the kind of setup i been dreaming about but at the moment i don't got that kind of cash or space but it will happen soon. right now i'm dying to start my grow i got my equipment ready i'm just waiting for my damn great white shark seeds from Green House seeds Co. to come in.


----------



## greengiant69 (May 9, 2009)

hay nice buket system. i'm in the same program. only dif is i'm runn 1000x4............ but how do i get seeds of a good strain? my boy hooked me up with sum clone girls. love them but i'd like another kind.


----------



## K4y59 (May 14, 2009)

Thats hott.


----------



## Sleepless (May 14, 2009)

K4y59 said:


> Thats hott.


Word, yo.

Peace,
Sleepless


----------



## drgomes25 (May 17, 2009)

Wow!! That was the longest thread I have ever read. But i did learn a shit load. I also enjoyed all the drama, lol. Great job snoop!


----------



## shabedue (May 28, 2009)

It's, it's beautiful. Let me live there, haha jk. 

I'm about to set up my first make shift ebb and flow system w/CO2 enrichment but it'll be pretty ghetto for a couple years. Hell I'm using Alcohol lamps w/piping up to the plants (heat sink on the CO2 lines to cool the gas and a funnel and fan catch CO2 as it falls from the lamps and pressurizing the system). Simple calculation with my ventilation rate and box size tells me how fast I need to burn CO2 since I can't afford one of those CO2 monitors and tank. I think that was pretty inventive thinking on my part.


----------



## Morduskull (May 30, 2009)

Very Nice man thats a damm sweet setup u got going Took me ages to read thought it all 
Looking forward to your next grow im sure the 2nd time round your buds gonna be even better keep up the good work and good luck


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 30, 2009)

As first grows go, I think that was *phuckin* ridiculous. well done.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 30, 2009)

yeah its like "remember your first grow" haha lmfao


----------



## ceilingbeds (May 30, 2009)

anyone wanna help me out with a setup...got lots of room, and a pretty good budget i think... i started the post in the forum in the grow room design and setup section. its' titled... "HELP set me up...THE RIGHT WAY!" Some good stuff on there already, but the more the better...

thanks.


----------



## alphasgv (May 30, 2009)

im using a spare room 1250 cf & have a few pieces on hand . a can filter 150 w/a 10" can fan. not sure if the fan is the high output. 

i am going to use two 600w lights. five plants under each hood. 

how big(or small) should my intake hole be . this will be passive.

how often & how long would the fan have to come on to maintain fresh air 4-10 plants


----------



## dieselhound (May 30, 2009)

ceilingbeds said:


> anyone wanna help me out with a setup...got lots of room, and a pretty good budget i think... i started the post in the forum in the grow room design and setup section. its' titled... "HELP set me up...THE RIGHT WAY!" Some good stuff on there already, but the more the better...
> 
> thanks.


Classic Hijack

Help Me!, Help Me! Do you at least have tits?


----------



## nathenking (May 31, 2009)

Great thread, great read and great info... thanks snoop.... keep up the great work


----------



## DurbanPoisonFiend (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice thread bro. I got some durban poison and some super silver growin right now i cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## mrfloaty (Jun 2, 2009)

dude to one english grower to another you make me proud to english when you got the ball to go so tech and big, much respect. i am building a minuture closet version of what you have done so glad the infomation is so sweet.
i have just about finished a grow of Ajan haze #3 from greenhouse seeds amasterdam. if you want a great sativa high with growth like an indika it really does what it says on the packet buds are as fat as my fourarm and they could produce you an amazing yeild with your set up check it out on youtube. and the high is very strong and in the head .

i read somewhere in your thread you where going to make some bubble hash have you done as i have not seen any other mention to it again. if you did any recomendations for making it as i am gonna try usin some of the ajan haze to make some? your thoughts........


----------



## genfranco (Jun 2, 2009)

hey snoop... your changing the setup yet again.. and since 06-27-2008, 12:47 PM I havent seen the room flowered. you might want to take a free moment... and read the faq's man... make your own nft system with the guides that you find in this site for free... donate them a few hundred so they can stay in business and make us all happy.... im with the others man... You have more money than sense. 

Good luck....


----------



## backwoodzgrow247 (Jun 3, 2009)

closetgrower89 said:


> i chopped them cause someone i knwo got rolled for a bunch of shit he had like sixty E and were im at eacth one is felony man slaughter charges so he had over sizty felony counts above his head and he snitched on someone cause all he got was a paraphenelia ticket and it freaked me out cause he knew i was growing so i chopped them and ya i dont have them anymore got a bunch of seeds though from before and the little bit i had i was told was fucking realy good chronic i wanted to try it but i had bills to pay so i sold it all


Now maybe next time you wont tell all your friends what your doing!!! Silence is Golden!!! i.e. Dead Men Tell No Tales!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 4, 2009)

NEVER trust someone with a secret that you cant keep yourself


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 7, 2009)

man... honestly... unno how u set that shit up... you people are fucking insane... if i tried to set up a simple grow closet with 1 lamp and 1 plant.. im prettty sure id burn my fucking house down... lol...

i hope it works out. grats bro


----------



## OneMike (Jun 13, 2009)

that was nice


----------



## Green Science (Jun 15, 2009)

Your harvest should have been 3x as much, 600w should = 600 grams in the simplist of hydro setups, with medium yielding strains. I am not here to hate on your thread, (not at all) I just thought you should know as no one here has mentioned it, looks like you should extend your research, otherwise your just wasting alot of cost and energy, i.e. environmental controls c02 etc. Once again I am not disrespecting your thread, just letting you know that you have a MUCH higher yielding potential than what you harvested. GOOD LUCK


----------



## hartyman46 (Jun 15, 2009)

Can you help me on some advise will a 600watt light be good 12 plants cand this is first time


----------



## Twitchers (Jun 15, 2009)

you are my hero, keep us posted =)


----------



## s3ram3 (Jun 24, 2009)

What was his harvest?


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Jun 30, 2009)

basically what this means is if you don't get all this stuff u aint gonna grow good herb. So then i ask you sir, how is this not the birth of a new industry. that takes knowledge and hard work to crfeate a limited and highly demanded product. And now i hear its like 100 percent safe through a vape....i don't worry so much about my health, 80 percent safe through a icewater bong is good enough for me. Besides i think that my diet would kill me faster if i were less conscious of it. Just whos keepin the peace anyways, you guessed it. I think that there should be a holiday for potheads, the most oppressed peoples in the world.


----------



## kmann666 (Jul 2, 2009)

very well thought out growing plan, if I had 50 hermies I'd shoot the person who sold them to me!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 3, 2009)

snoop does,nt live here anymore


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Jul 5, 2009)

this set up is rediculus i wish i had this at my disposal


----------



## dmn0712 (Jul 6, 2009)

hartyman46 said:


> Can you help me on some advise will a 600watt light be good 12 plants cand this is first time


12 plants under 600watts is fine, but me i would maybe half that amount.
when you say 600watts what light are you using i.e cfl, hps?



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/207849-will-turning-12-12-1-a.html


----------



## grow space (Jul 6, 2009)

wow man-really nice setup.you get a lot of bang for 13 000 dollars!!!


----------



## meow.or.never (Jul 10, 2009)

simple yet effective


----------



## jaimcnutt (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice setup bro... one of the nicest i have seen in some time... good on ya


----------



## East (Jul 12, 2009)

No doubt. +rep


----------



## 67frank67 (Jul 12, 2009)

nice setup man! You got a lot of bud out of that. How many oz. man?!!!!


----------



## Miss420Jane (Jul 13, 2009)

i can only dream bout something like this....... very nice


----------



## spliffman (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats just amazing good job!


----------



## wtffgr33n (Jul 18, 2009)

i just spent 3 hours reading though it all luved all of the pic's and i lernt a bit to i just startung my grow i got like 120 seeds but only germ 20 of em =s


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 24, 2009)

just sighned up today this is the first thing i looked at....wow.new to the sight but not new to da game....


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice setup man!


----------



## Evoke (Jul 26, 2009)

Im not quite sure where to begin. At first glance I was blown away by how impressive your op is. The financial investment as well as the tech used is what most only dream of. 

Yet I was confused by your results. The massive seed investment made me wonder where the payoff went. Hopefully the genes would be top quality. If youre spending that much on seeds, and the plants look that stretched after three weeks  something is wrong. And then you mention that its your first op, and it all becomes clear. This is something we can work with though. 

You havent optimised your lighting. How high above the plants are they placed? If theyre air cooled, you should have been able to put them within a few feet of your plants, giving them exponentially more energy for growing. However, from the looks of things  theyve remained stationary at the top of the grow room the entire time. Instead of wasting time and resources on LEDs (which are crap to begin with) and CFLs (which you dont really need, and wont make a more significant contribution than getting in your way and filling your room with more wiring) you should have been paying attention to your main guns - The HPS lights in the ceiling. They should always be within optimal range of your plants. This is easily determined by simply holding your hand above the plants. If the back of your hand is fine, then the plants will be too.

And thats where we hit another problem. Your plants are different heights. This will result in cumulative growth patterns  since the taller plants are closer to the light, they will get more energy. Taller plants continue to grow taller, while shorter ones will be stunted from lack of light. Growth speed and height is something vital to consider when selecting your strains - especially if youll be growing them under the same lights and cant control height by other means (like putting a brick under the pot for adjustment).

Your intention was to have a perpetual harvest with clones and mothers. Yet Ive seen no indication that this is what youre striving for. Once they were large enough to harvest for clones, you should have cut them until they looked like kindling. I kept waiting for you to do this and was confused when you never did. 

[FONT=&quot]After taking your clones you should have bloomed the mothers to weed out the males. Once that was done youd only keep the strongest pheno of every strain Why would you want to keep the weaker phenos? It is at this point that youd fill your room with cuttings and starting your true grow op. Once the best pheno has been chosen. Its work and it requires patience, but I would think that with a grow room like this youd want to make the effort to take it all the way home. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## codus and chong (Aug 5, 2009)

holy shit! when did you get all this


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 5, 2009)

How did I miss this? Nice set up bro. I will be watching from now on.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 7, 2009)

snoop has been gone since april


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

I know its been a bloody long time, didnt think it was that long tho lol. The fear gets to ya I would imagine with an op as big as this lol.


----------



## Green Science (Aug 8, 2009)

meow.or.never said:


> simple yet effective


Lol you mean complex yet unafective/


----------



## farel2 (Aug 9, 2009)

WoW crazy set up. Not sure if that Op is actually that effective. From the initial cost and power cost its probably a money eater. But the longer you do it the less every costs.


----------



## thebiggestdog (Aug 16, 2009)

great job here is a pic of my grow room super grow cupboard lol


great job man
you got balls



250w hps new grow room


----------



## shajuggalo (Aug 17, 2009)

that shit looks crazzyy..

im kinda jealous right now.. my grow room is tiny


----------



## adam1194 (Aug 18, 2009)

good read, well done and looks like you had some nice crops there snoop.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

I still never got my bunk bed hammock to put up in this grow room yet snoop promised me a spot under his icecream lol


----------



## mr.greenthum (Aug 20, 2009)

that is a nice set up
about how much bud you get


----------



## thechoroid (Aug 22, 2009)

cool setup bro! may your babies grow and flourish your life with endless buzzzz...peace


----------



## smith bagley (Aug 23, 2009)

just read thru this whole thread, I like the set up as I am about to do a 6x600w flower room with about 60 to 80 kids sog and have been debating ebb n flo or just going soil ... any pros and con out there ?? or anyone one that has simular flower room that wants to give me some of there trials and errors. also I was going to go with co2 tanks but the more I read on RIU generator is the way for this scale grow?


----------



## mowgly (Aug 25, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...



ouch man that one of the nicest set up ive seen so far 
u from the uk innit 
where about


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 27, 2009)

are you still up and running in you "ferarri"


----------



## ganjamate (Aug 27, 2009)

nice job! keep it up


----------



## potroast247 (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy shit is all I have to say, this is amazing man! Stay safe bro.


----------



## farmer bill (Sep 3, 2009)

wow this is the baddest star trek setup ive seen in my life. something straight outta the future. your the fuckin man snoop.


----------



## Ray Fox (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn son this is some crazy shit!! Also see you got some doggies nuts seeds. Could you put up a separate thread reviewing them as they grow? Apparently nobody's grown any doggies nuts with such a crazy price tag on em. Just sayin. +rep.


----------



## K BURNA (Sep 13, 2009)

nice setup yocrazy!


----------



## BigBudTripod (Sep 17, 2009)

13,000 Us dollars is to much for that setup. you should be able to grow twenty plants per a 1k dollars in batch, sea of green method. just a heads up your killing your plants in money not love.


----------



## littleb (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice set up!! I have been out of the biz for a while and could use a little help with a good control system. Is there any control systems out there that can control lights, Co2, ventilation, feeding from 1 controller. I am looking for one that is a little less labor intensive due to my health. I am starting from a clean slate now and have a Ebb flow, lights and Co2, ventilation ready to go in a environmentally sealed room just looking for something good to tie it all together. Suggestions????


----------



## garensbro (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah yeah, u kno u kno, tha same ol same ol, with a high five and a kizmo ya kno. woop der it is, leme hear ya say woop there it is. shakalakah shakalakah. this guy gots it goin onsks!!


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 23, 2009)

wtf was that.. stuck in the 90's huh


----------



## degggz (Sep 26, 2009)

I have never heard of a " feminized" seed coming out hermie ...... unless something you might have done mutated it ....orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....unless the seed company used a hermie to spray up the other biatches 
order from attitudes seed bank


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 26, 2009)

degggz said:


> I have never heard of a " feminized" seed coming out hermie ...... unless something you might have done mutated it ....orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....unless the seed company used a hermie to spray up the other biatches
> order from attitudes seed bank


 really.. cuz fem seeds herm out all the time thats y they r a waste of money.. just order a pack of seeds sex em keep a mother and clone .. and bam no more need for seeds.. fem seeds r a scam


----------



## sweetgod420 (Sep 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> wtf was that.. stuck in the 90's huh


 
no idea


----------



## sweetgod420 (Sep 28, 2009)

whoops , didnt make any sense since i didnt quote the orig post


----------



## 2talljones (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah yeah, u kno u kno, tha same ol same ol, with a high five and a kizmo ya kno. woop der it is, leme hear ya say woop there it is. shakalakah shakalakah. this guy gots it goin onsks!! ------fo sho dont get yo cap peeled . jk


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

good thing y said jk cause it was lame the first time if you repeated it seriously well u would of had to change your name to 2lamejones...lol jk


----------



## uriah (Sep 29, 2009)

Great thread and beautiful system


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 7, 2009)

how much did u pay for a kilo of good bud??? didnt you have any from ur last harvest?? nice looking plants!!


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 11, 2009)

doktordoris said:


> WTF are herefridites? Are they something I need to worry about?
> 
> Ah it's okay mate, you mean hermaphrodites Iam as tight as an owl so I didn't understand you at first.


 

your such a loser lmao , your life must suck shit.


----------



## rusty2112 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am highly impressed!!! I hope someday that I will be able to afford half of the set-up you have constructed! Not to mention the knowledge you have aquirred. Excellant work.


----------



## firebrand18rjr (Oct 14, 2009)

2 ideas i would use next time around man , 1, lollipop all the garbage 1/3 on the bottom of the plant and 2 do not let them get so high , the plant will use so much energy making stems and leaves that the focus of producing buds will not be as much as a 2 or 3 ft tall plant. if you want to see a good height with a perfect setup check out my thread before i got busted. its well worth the time,ideas and things everyone could use in their next grow.


----------



## firebrand18rjr (Oct 14, 2009)

trust me im not some rookie , i have helped grow for the past 6 years even after being caught i was helping my medical buddies do their thing. i have grown in bulk (over 70 at a time) and done everything from what your doing now in a shed to bubble aero and ebb, and even the messy soil grows. next time around man at least lollipop them . all that useless water leaf and garbage at the bottom when taken off will show a near 25-30 improvement up higher on the top colas. and try to get as much water leraf away when your flowering so the light can shine onto the leaves that actually photosynthesize and make the buds.


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dont tell me thats the end. I wish the big bud wouldve turned out better, im starting 25 clones of it right now and it dont sound like its what its cut out to be. Awesome job on the grow and remember to stay low key no matter how high snoop. And hopefully im the last to post on this journal, prob not. PEACE


----------



## super2200 (Oct 18, 2009)

IUDACRIS said:


> [youtube]UueN-80r4bY[/youtube]
> [youtube]UueN-80r4bY[/youtube]
> [youtube]UueN-80r4bY[/youtube]
> [youtube]UueN-80r4bY[/youtube]
> ...


what a dick


----------



## skittlesmcpp (Oct 20, 2009)

wow i envy you


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 20, 2009)

great job looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## wheezgethigh (Oct 21, 2009)

dude i so wanna be n ur shoes when u harvest, i am amazed good planning to do all that u had to be reserching for a while bro, peace


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 25, 2009)

every time i've grown a feminized seed the plant itself (and its clones) have hermied, nothing can be done (IMO) just buy mixed seeds and find a good mother... it's much more efficient and less stressful at the end of the day. Cheers


----------



## skittlesmcpp (Oct 28, 2009)

two questions, once is even any room to walk around in there? and two howmuch is your electric bill? or how much gas do you use for a generator?


----------



## Blunt6 (Oct 28, 2009)

is that saran wrap ?


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 5, 2009)

i have an idea that might help with mass SOG growers, I will be building it in about a month. It is a giant NFT system that holds up to 150 plants in an 8x4 space. 

I created a thread to get any advice on it before i start construction incase some one sees some thing that i overlooked.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/266935-new-nft-nutrient-film-technique.html


----------



## stumpy1007 (Nov 6, 2009)

what are you using to keep your humidity up in veg? and what are you using for lighting in veg?


----------



## headworm (Nov 7, 2009)

I DID IT! I read this entire thread in a single sitting! Now I must sleep...


----------



## joefurst (Nov 7, 2009)

holy smokes


----------



## manwitnoface (Nov 9, 2009)

how many pounds of vegetables can a grow room like this provide.


----------



## Shed Zeppelin (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats insane dude


----------



## Jack*Madison (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a massive oppertation friend. How much do you yield?


----------



## alexuk (Nov 21, 2009)

nice setup, i never knew feminized seeds could be hermies, which seed bank u buy from? you should try a bubbleponics system is way better then ebb and flood

keep it up and good luck with yield


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 24, 2009)

All feminized seeds i have ever used hermied... Most feminized seeds do hermie. genetics are changed when feminized seeds are created, there are only 2 ways to get feminized seeds, either stress the plant into pollinating itself, or Gibberillic Acid, both produce "feminized seeds" because there was no male involved in the breeding, meaning no y chromosome, but it also puts that stress into gene form in the offspring.


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 24, 2009)

Shrubs First said:


> All feminized seeds i have ever used hermied... Most feminized seeds do hermie. genetics are changed when feminized seeds are created, there are only 2 ways to get feminized seeds, either stress the plant into pollinating itself, or Gibberillic Acid, both produce "feminized seeds" because there was no male involved in the breeding, meaning no y chromosome, but it also puts that stress into gene form in the offspring.



I've grown at least 50 feminized youngin's. Only one went ballz on me, and maybe that was a labeling issue on my part. I was  prolly. It all depends on the guru's mojo . . . so buy from a good guru.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Nov 24, 2009)

bolunt said:


> this is one of the if not THE nicest grow rooms ive seen. fucking amazing. keep that shit up


 






your an idiot!


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 24, 2009)

kriss said:


> can somebody help me???
> i am a begginer, i have 3 one foot tall plants that i just switched to flowering 3 days ago, i have two 70 watt hps lights for them. Is this enough lighting to get my 3 plants through flowering? im not asking for the"super dank" uknow i just want some smokable bud.


You'll probably get smokable bud. I wouldn't expect anything sellable . . . but it will burn. Can you throw a couple floros in there with them at least?


----------



## medic1 (Nov 24, 2009)

just got my gl80l grow box and with a t5ho 8 lamp fixture, 4" fan with a 8' corbon filter and my ebb n flo should produce 8 mature plants. I'm hoping to rotate with starts started elsewhere to produce every 2 months. My being new to indoor growing and legal per my permit. Sweet.

Someone please suggest a quality fan as several that I have been seeing have alot of noise. I am not to concerned about the odor as I am of getting a fan that is able to be controlled for temp. Time will tell how much heat will be generated in the enclosure of 3' 10" x 4' 10" inside opening with a light fixture 2' x 4 1". 

I feel that oversizing the filter will decrease the load of air being moved thus allowing me the same ammount of air being moved but with a lower fan speed and less energy.

Please help by recommending a starting nut solution also as there are to many to list and I don't know much about them.

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks in advance and peace out.......


----------



## scratchh (Nov 25, 2009)

fuck thats nice dnt like power reel n shouldnt be able to see the inner cables on the conts 
but hey im a sparks got 8 years hvac exp behind me too will post sum pics of my last build


----------



## SwissCheese (Nov 25, 2009)

Game over.


----------



## JediMind (Nov 30, 2009)

Fucking awesome growroom.


----------



## altery5 (Nov 30, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> after the dissapointment findin out my last 50 plant crop was all hemefridite
> (( sheds a tear )) ive started again .... this is 72 hours into germination ..i will keep people posted on my progress.. ive decided on 3 strains check the pictures below



Dude what soil is that and where did u get it? Also what website you get it off of? PM me or reply please


----------



## ol hippy (Nov 30, 2009)

Whatever happened to Snoopdog 621!!??


----------



## baldyjoe (Dec 1, 2009)

nice set up mate them seeds wer pricy yekno lad. wot brand wer they?? u can get them much cheeper off sites like attitude seeds or in ur local bong shop
ive bin usin bigbuddah cheese an had no problems wiv 9 out of every 10 seeds germinating almost overnite then planed in soil wiv a gud out cum at end
gud luck mate


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 7, 2009)

ol hippy said:


> Whatever happened to Snoopdog 621!!??


Probly got made, would you post a G/R like that online- its madness!


----------



## agapaga (Dec 7, 2009)

nice! good luck!


----------



## bobonthewater202 (Dec 12, 2009)

man that setup will make your pee-pee tingle. me likey


----------



## crazeehaze (Dec 14, 2009)

wicked setup man. +rep


----------



## bca21 (Dec 17, 2009)

so whats the yeild, useless reading the whole thread with no end result...


----------



## erakattack (Dec 19, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> i had to start all over again as my feminised big tommatoe seeds turned out hemefridite .... so now im tryin white russian


Hey next time you get hermis try Dutch Master Reverse , It supposedly work Ive never tried it though.


----------



## constructionpig (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 27, 2009)

Im unsubscribing to this thread snoopdog hasnt posted anything since april.


----------



## ogkushkilla (Dec 31, 2009)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...



Holy fuck man that is very nice! you have done a good job in setting up your room. 13 grand into a room that is very impressive , good luck with your grow i couldnt see anything goin wrong with a room like that!!! rep+ your room makes me drool.


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

kuhdoffi said:


> shouldnt this thread be called "mah supernizzal growroomdizzle " all kindding aside lookin good keep it rollin


I came alot while reading


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 1, 2010)

why is this a sticky.. it wasnt very succesful, im confused


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> why is this a sticky.. it wasnt very succesful, im confused


+1

I want the 2 hours of my life I spent on this thread back. 

I really assume he got busted...


----------



## bca21 (Jan 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> +1
> 
> I want the 2 hours of my life I spent on this thread back.
> 
> I really assume he got busted...


 yup my girls pist im always reading on riu because im ALWYAs on and now i get no results...? why sticky this?


----------



## Cjr955 (Jan 6, 2010)

Not that I am a professional, but the strain of light on your roots could cause some stress to the plants, and of course and light seepage during the night hours would probably be the main reasoning for 50 herms, over the idea that 50 of the seeds were herms.


----------



## chiefh2d (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow lucky you...I hope I can get there.


----------



## TDgreen (Jan 8, 2010)

Yo i grow just to smoke, and I wanted to say that looks all fine and dandy and lots of good equip, but looks very time consuming to grow like that.

Anyway would love to see some finished product pics

Peace out,


----------



## pseudo judo (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, i couldnt see what was in the pukka seeds tin! does it say 'doggies nuts' pressed on the front, that would be soooo sweet...


----------



## pseudo judo (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel safe in saying that you can spend thirteen thousand dollars and still not know what your talking about, i thought this guy was gonna be sick.

note to self, when ordering 120 pot aeroponic system, realise ive gone too far!


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 11, 2010)

He hasn't posted for 8 months and logged in 3 weeks ago..very strange..


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 11, 2010)

pseudo judo said:


> I feel safe in saying that you can spend thirteen thousand dollars and still not know what your talking about, i thought this guy was gonna be sick.
> 
> note to self, when ordering 120 pot aeroponic system, realise ive gone too far!


his choice though eh


----------



## 1888cb (Jan 12, 2010)

Told you - that guy was all hype and nothing to show.


----------



## bbighead (Jan 14, 2010)

nice set up


----------



## homemade (Jan 14, 2010)

that is one super nice room man excellent setup, 
you should also try fogoponic, it works amazing too.
and why dont you buy femenized seeds.

tops,smokes


----------



## athinkingperson (Jan 14, 2010)

love the setup...o my god the room is heaven do you have a chiller connected


----------



## erock7789 (Jan 14, 2010)

dis niggah got locked up last night..Police raided his shizzle


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 18, 2010)

and how do you know that


----------



## isthislegal (Jan 20, 2010)

bca21 said:


> yup my girls pist im always reading on riu because im ALWYAs on and now i get no results...? why sticky this?





[email protected] said:


> +1
> 
> I want the 2 hours of my life I spent on this thread back.
> 
> I really assume he got busted...


....he said his yield was like 1150G's. or 2.5lbs.

The grow room is amazing. I'm a total rookie to growing, but its time to learn (mom has cancer, sister has ms).
I'm amazed at the negative comments that people made to Snoop. Most were very helpful, but some were just plain ole douche bags...and for what? I think we all come to this site and sites like this with the same goal..........TO LEARN HOW TO GROW SOME GREAT KILLER BUD (for whatever reason, lol). If he has the coin to blow on expensive equipment, thats his business....Most of neg comments were made out of jealousy, lol. Anywho...I love RIU!!!kiss-ass<<<RIU


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a rough draft of a grow room I'm going to build in the next month or 2 its going to be a small 20-30 plant perpetual under foresent lights(have had really good luck and satisfied with them so not switching lighting) using non feminized clones. all venting will be low to high forced air vented through roof of shed with co2 added during last half of veg cycle and all the way through bloom Would LOVE to hear feedback and ideas. its limited space so ill be using 4 foot by 4 foot planting treys to maximize size and still not sure what nutrients I'm going to use yet. any feedback will be amazing. and if you just want to hate on this post .. ill think of you while im burning lol.


----------



## m3sSh3aD (Jan 20, 2010)

Personally, This setup is just pure over kill. And for someones first time is ridiclas. I'm only on my 4th with 2x600 & 1x400 and im only just thinking of setting up a 4x 600W setup. Get about 20 8/9FT hazes in my current location once moved which presents its own problems. I can read my plants now, Something i couldnt at first so with a autamated system i will notice if something is wrong and (hopefully) diagnose the problem. Theres just too much to learn and the best way is by dong everything manual in soil/coco. Its the safest medium and you learn so much from every grow if you keep it small at first. Once your clued up and know what your doing, Fair play  

Been trying canadian Xpress which i see your using, Had brilliant results over canna's products, Jury is still out on H&G better than Canadian Xpress. I tend to have found a nice mix that gets me to 6.1/6.3PH with 30CF with no up/down ph which is a little high but the magic saurce the kids love so dont change what aint broke i say for now.

Not dissing or nothing, Awesome setup, But chucking a load of money at it wont make you a great grower. 8 months im in and learning more and more everyday. Infact ive quit smoking but hell on earth wouldnt stop me growing. Love it too much


----------



## thatonetime (Jan 21, 2010)

so where were the hermies ordered from


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 22, 2010)

my setup is only gonna cost me about 200 USD, since i already have the 16 ft by 12 foot insulated and finished shed, i was just wondering if i'm leaving anything out or if you could see any improvements i could make . i have had numerous *closet* setups and i just want a nice place to grow now


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 27, 2010)

erock7789 ur gay fuckoff


----------



## bca21 (Jan 31, 2010)

lol at the guy who is defending him and he hast like 2 post.. and how do you no what he yieleded? you say 2 lbs... off 5x 600 watt lights and this is the perfect grow room...


----------



## isthislegal (Jan 31, 2010)

bca21 said:


> lol at the guy who is defending him and he hast like 2 post.. and how do you no what he yieleded? you say 2 lbs... off 5x 600 watt lights and this is the perfect grow room...





snoopdog621 said:


> lol paranoid stoners lol ....well it is nice to kno people care man.... but im extra careful with wot i do so hopefully nothing bad should go wrong with my shizzle.... dr jones make shore u connectin your electric timers through a relay or they will always blow .... i had this proberlm at first .....so i bought a cheap 30 pound relay and since then i havent had the proberlm no more ... my crop come out quite well ..........off 14 plants i cut down i got 1100 grams .... and i had 44 gs off a icecream i cut downdown before main harvest day........ so in all i got 1146 gs off 15 plants ........ and now im doing 54 so hopin for about 4000gs



I wasn't defending anyone, I was just helping someone who asked a question. You took time to post a negative comment, and that surely helps everyone a great deal....go smoke a fat one and smile young man.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 1, 2010)

well this thread finally livened up lol 
passes the  to isthislegal


----------



## pieceof8 (Feb 1, 2010)

Snoop, Congrats dude, I followed your post from rookie to pro,,,hats off to ya man. This Thread was better than any dam book I ever read. Keep Growing, in all aspects !


----------



## bca21 (Feb 10, 2010)

so 3 pounds off this setup... not so good in my opinion


----------



## burgess321 (Feb 12, 2010)

nice setup


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## ru8fru (Feb 15, 2010)

wow this thread is still goin? This was a couple years ago wasnt it?


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

ru8fru said:


> wow this thread is still goin? This was a couple years ago wasnt it?


don't know but by the dates it was close to 2 years old yes


----------



## ze4 (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> don't know but by the dates it was close to 2 years old yes


Lol. yes.

Just read the whole thing, nice to see the douches raging on the thread saying it had no end result.

If they'd actually read the full thread they would of seen what the yield was with pics.

As for for 3lb not being a good yield, id say from 11 plants that's pretty good going for a 1st timer


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

ze4 said:


> Lol. yes.
> 
> Just read the whole thing, nice to see the douches raging on the thread saying it had no end result.
> 
> ...


see that is what i thought .. first time grower with a 3 lb harvest .. gotta be crazy thinking that is bad .. shit my first grow was a no yield and lost a few after that too to various problems and not enough knowledge

shit if i would have gotten 3 lbs on my first grow i would have had a stroke


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 15, 2010)

Fuck you moron I was around for the start of this shit, ive known snoop since back then, look at the first ten pages youll find a post by me. sad


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 15, 2010)

ze4 said:


> Lol. yes.
> 
> Just read the whole thing, nice to see the douches raging on the thread saying it had no end result.
> 
> ...


Yeah its a shame how people come to threads just to bash peoples efforts. I believe those that said the 3lb's were not a good grow, were saying that because of all of the coin spent on the grow room. If he chose to spend a million dollars, thats his business. Those that came with the negative comments......I think they were jealous of ole boy, cause he actually had the money to just cash his grow room out. I was under the impression that we all came here with similar goals in mind...but hey...


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

isthislegal said:


> Yeah its a shame how people come to threads just to bash peoples efforts. I believe those that said the 3lb's were not a good grow, were saying that because of all of the coin spent on the grow room. If he chose to spend a million dollars, thats his business. Those that came with the negative comments......I think they were jealous of ole boy, cause he actually had the money to just cash his grow room out. I was under the impression that we all came here with similar goals in mind...but hey...


who cares if they are growing in the closet or if they are growing in the presidents suite at the Hilton hotel..cost of grow room is irrelevant ..if he hooked up his grow room then he has a killer place to learn so fuck it..i say yay for them for gettin 3 lbs on their first grow and to all the haters of new growers


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> who cares if they are growing in the closet or if they are growing in the presidents suite at the Hilton hotel..cost of grow room is irrelevant ..if he hooked up his grow room then he has a killer place to learn so fuck it..i say yay for them for gettin 3 lbs on their first grow and to all the haters of new growers


passes the  back to AmI Norml


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

isthislegal said:


> passes the  back to AmI Norml


lol fuck that cyber joint fire this bad boy up 







northern lights rolled in a wides roller


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 15, 2010)

lets get baked and make fun of the haters 

sad to say tho but im already locked to this damn chair lmfaooooo


----------



## dboysplif (Feb 16, 2010)

Bitchin set up.


----------



## Growzaa (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! Nice setup


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 17, 2010)

Growzaa said:


> WOW! Nice setup


exactly what i thought and got 3 lbs off it...


----------



## HerbalTreeMate420 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah that looks like its going to produce some beautiful babies indeed


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 26, 2010)

Hardware looks top notch, and the seed selection isnt inexpensive either

Good stuff dog !


----------



## athinkingperson (Feb 27, 2010)

what is your yeild in this room


----------



## athinkingperson (Feb 27, 2010)

what is your yeild...


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 27, 2010)

athinkingperson said:


> what is your yeild...


 read the thread


----------



## sees in the dark (Mar 1, 2010)

snoopdog621 said:


> the seeds cost me 150 pound ( they was feminised big bud ) 300 usa dollars.... only 3 out of the 10 germinated and i cloned stright off them ... so they must of been a bad batch .... this time ive done 35 seeds and 10 have germinated in 72 hours already..
> ebb setup helps me drive oxygen right at the root base ... also it lets me feed my plants 4 to 5 times a day ... so there never left serechin for water and nutraints durin light cycles


http://www.seedbankreview.com/seedbanks.php
Heres a listing of some better seed copaines, ENJOY!!,Peacea and POT!,sees.


----------



## JustCallMeBud (Mar 1, 2010)

damn man thats nice, im in motherfuckin dixie cups lol.


----------



## boseke420 (Mar 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 1, 2010)

boseke420 said:


> lol


im with you on that one ..


----------



## HerbalTreeMate420 (Mar 5, 2010)

did you ever end up taking flicks of that final crop before you harvested??


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 6, 2010)

how long does it take to grow from seed?


----------



## xxsesimeseedxx (Mar 7, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! good luck!


----------



## ogbubba5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

I always use clones, you wont have that problem


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 9, 2010)

So how long does it take to grow from seed?


----------



## planb1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

love it man!


----------



## isthislegal (Mar 10, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> how long does it take to grow from seed?


lmao.... 9 months from seed to flower....

since you decided that you wanted an easy answer, without even attempting to look for it...i gave you a simple "WRONG" answer... how about you go to google and type in "how long does it take to grow from seed"


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 10, 2010)

Why r u such an asshole?


----------



## isthislegal (Mar 10, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> Why r u such an asshole?


Listen my man.......you are logged on to a gold mine of knowledge. Instead of taking your time and "STUDYING" something, you post on page 96 of a dead thread about 'how long from seed'...come on man, there is a search button right up top.........use it. You also had enough gall to ask the question twice....as if someone hadn't answered fast enough for you, lol. Have some etiquette man and at least try to research it yourself first. You sir, need to understand the concept of "other people"......this world doesn't revolve around your ass. Someone answers your question about "how long from seed" then you'll be asking a million other simple questions that you can find the answer to yourself. I was just like you about 4 months ago, but I kept READING, and SEARCHING and rather than have someone give me all of my answers, I have learned the little bit of knowledge that I do have. Which is a shit load compared to where I was 4 months ago......it all stemmed from me sitting down and researching something that I was interested in......So if i'm an asshole for feeling that no one should have their hand held in life.....so be it. P.S. MY FRIENDS CALL ME ASSHOLE, so maybe thats why I am SUCH AN ASSHOLE, LOL. Be easy man......try it for yourself sometimes, you might like it. RESEARCH that is.....


I just went back and looked at your original posts........you posted on 3-06 and then came back on 3-09 to ask the same question.......thats 3 FUCKING DAYS MAN THAT YOU JUST SAT ON YOUR ASS AND WAITED FOR SOMEONE TO HAND AN ANSWER TO YOU. Come on man, seriously.......am I really the asshole?


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 10, 2010)

isthislegal said:


> Listen my man.......you are logged on to a gold mine of knowledge. Instead of taking your time and "STUDYING" something, you post on page 96 of a dead thread about 'how long from seed'...come on man, there is a search button right up top.........use it. You also had enough gall to ask the question twice....as if someone hadn't answered fast enough for you, lol. Have some etiquette man and at least try to research it yourself first. You sir, need to understand the concept of "other people"......this world doesn't revolve around your ass. Someone answers your question about "how long from seed" then you'll be asking a million other simple questions that you can find the answer to yourself. I was just like you about 4 months ago, but I kept READING, and SEARCHING and rather than have someone give me all of my answers, I have learned the little bit of knowledge that I do have. Which is a shit load compared to where I was 4 months ago......it all stemmed from me sitting down and researching something that I was interested in......So if i'm an asshole for feeling that no one should have their hand held in life.....so be it. P.S. MY FRIENDS CALL ME ASSHOLE, so maybe thats why I am SUCH AN ASSHOLE, LOL. Be easy man......try it for yourself sometimes, you might like it. RESEARCH that is.....
> 
> 
> I just went back and looked at your original posts........you posted on 3-06 and then came back on 3-09 to ask the same question.......thats 3 FUCKING DAYS MAN THAT YOU JUST SAT ON YOUR ASS AND WAITED FOR SOMEONE TO HAND AN ANSWER TO YOU. Come on man, seriously.......am I really the asshole?


and i have been chilling in this thread and you don't see me answering him do ya lol 

see that is why your not a newb and he is..


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> how long does it take to grow from seed?


Depends on strain and flower times, and of course how long you want to veg for. Id say for a one month veg your look at like 3.5-4 months total depending on flowering times.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 11, 2010)

Thx ru8fru for being cool about this. Hey is this legal shut the Fuck up. i did search and it didn't come up and if this is a dead thread why did you respond?


----------



## isthislegal (Mar 11, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> Thx ru8fru for being cool about this. Hey is this legal shut the Fuck up. i did search and it didn't come up and if this is a dead thread why did you respond?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+long+does+it+take+to+grow+weed+from+a+seed


----------



## wellyeah (Mar 11, 2010)

depends on what you want broskie could be 8 weeks 10 days


----------



## wellyeah (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry for the double post got ADD when i saw that quote from that ass making fun of him, anyways just wanted to say props dude im still in soil and not afriad of co2 ruining my lumens, i got 1 silver sun and 3 verticles, going to read some more stuff on this site though looks like a chill place to learn


----------



## Danielsgb (Mar 23, 2010)

isthislegal said:


> Listen my man.......you are logged on to a gold mine of knowledge. Instead of taking your time and "STUDYING" something, you post on page 96 of a dead thread about 'how long from seed'...come on man, there is a search button right up top.........use it. You also had enough gall to ask the question twice....as if someone hadn't answered fast enough for you, lol. Have some etiquette man and at least try to research it yourself first. You sir, need to understand the concept of "other people"......this world doesn't revolve around your ass. Someone answers your question about "how long from seed" then you'll be asking a million other simple questions that you can find the answer to yourself. I was just like you about 4 months ago, but I kept READING, and SEARCHING and rather than have someone give me all of my answers, I have learned the little bit of knowledge that I do have. Which is a shit load compared to where I was 4 months ago......it all stemmed from me sitting down and researching something that I was interested in......So if i'm an asshole for feeling that no one should have their hand held in life.....so be it. P.S. MY FRIENDS CALL ME ASSHOLE, so maybe thats why I am SUCH AN ASSHOLE, LOL. Be easy man......try it for yourself sometimes, you might like it. RESEARCH that is.....
> 
> 
> I just went back and looked at your original posts........you posted on 3-06 and then came back on 3-09 to ask the same question.......thats 3 FUCKING DAYS MAN THAT YOU JUST SAT ON YOUR ASS AND WAITED FOR SOMEONE TO HAND AN ANSWER TO YOU. Come on man, seriously.......am I really the asshole?


Right on. Jesus do a bit of research.


----------



## brett7 (Mar 23, 2010)

great grow room i need to set one up like that


----------



## SUTTON451 (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice full of comfortable i like your room 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## JointDoctor (Apr 7, 2010)

snoop! this is the first year you didnt come down for spring break wtf lol
we were supposed to smoke an oz with ya


----------



## jolygreengiant (Apr 15, 2010)

awesome set up snoop, blown away haha. you stealing power or tackling that whole electric bill?


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn, every new member usually comes here as one of their first posts not realizing that snoop hasn't posted in like a year. Seems like one of the gateway threads.


----------



## roy tannahill (Apr 16, 2010)

If your making your own ebb and grow should you put the airstones in the plant tank or in the nutrient tank or both


----------



## slimjimhead5 (Apr 17, 2010)

i got 2 1000 watts hps and a 400 hps in flowering room. the veg i got one 1000 watt metal halide and a 600 metal halide


----------



## dankesthours182 (Apr 23, 2010)

hell yes
i totally agree
why not the best?
if you've got the $$
then spending it is good as far as the economy goes. helps the hydro business as a whole


----------



## Cush&OrangeJuice (Apr 30, 2010)

wut type of grow medium did u/ are u using, because i just finished using the ebb system & i had problems with the PH levels..


----------



## OldToke (Apr 30, 2010)

Tough break after spending all that dough! Imagine the odds!


----------



## altnutt (May 1, 2010)

Well I read the entire thread, every post. Amazing setup, should do well if he is cropping every two weeks. It is amazing how many retards are on here asking the stupidist questions. READ the THREAD morons. Well, looks like Snoop is well gone, probably off to prison since is hasn't posted in such a long time. Hopefully not but, I would have thought he wouldn't go that long without posting, he has gone month or two without but now... Well good luck to all, I felt I had to post after reading so much.


----------



## Lvf West (May 18, 2010)

i live in Vegas (desert) , your troubles will be heat and humidity control... low humidity and high heat especially during your hotter months . i tend to have the most issues from June to August but the rest of the year its the only way to fly, IMHO. Some of my friends just take the summer off if it gets to be to expensive or your temps average above 82*F .
As far as the light is concerned i would go with 3 600 if your amps will let you 600wt x 3= 1800wt / 120(or 220) =15amps(8.18amps) i would not use more than 15 on a 20amp breaker.
i would use 2 digital ballast such as lummatec its adjustable and can power a MH or HPS bulb run 2 Hps With MH in the middle .600 do run cooler and more efficient ,IMHO

Sorry if i jumped you thread Snoop i just live in the desert and can relate.
Peace


----------



## littleyellowbusrider (May 25, 2010)

ColaFarmer said:


> All of the pictures are female.


yes and very NICE looking females.... I would sleep with them and smoke their asses right up a bong....


----------



## MR.GreenThumbs (May 30, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## harrisonmccloud (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn dude you are doing it right I've been setting up my tiny ass ebb'n flow and I don't know what the fuck I'm doing. haha


----------



## crazeehaze (Jun 8, 2010)

this thread needs to die, let it have its peace until snoop gets out of lockup


----------



## ImOneBadAssGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

okay im all about letting this thread die, but i just read the whole thing so i had to post this
go to page 61, bust a nut, and be on your way lol


----------



## greeneyedshane (Jun 9, 2010)

Im thinking you will save on CO2 if you lower your CO2 monitor to plant level. CO2 is more dense than air so when one is positioned that high in a grow space anything above plant level is wasted. I guess if you have good air movement you will be good. And no I didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## masterchiefer10 (Jun 14, 2010)

help with ideas on how to make a inexpensive stealth grow box https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/340012-make-stealth-grow-box.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/340012-make-stealth-grow-box.html


----------



## Smartt (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


crazeehaze said:


> this thread needs to die, let it have its peace until snoop gets out of lockup


----------



## bigtony916 (Jun 20, 2010)

nice grow bro


----------



## debarkerdude (Jun 26, 2010)

wear do u buy ur seeds


----------



## sweetsmell (Jun 30, 2010)

debarkerdude said:


> wear do u buy ur seeds


You should do a search


----------



## mitfall (Jul 1, 2010)

That's one hell of a set up, but you heard that many times,
If they ever let us sell to the dispensaries, it would be worth the investment. Us meaning where I live.


----------



## xican22 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice room!!! mines only 1' x 2' x 2.5' grow space!! It's my 1st grow! Flowering 5 ladys w/ 3- 26w 2700K CFL's. 2 week of flowering pubes growing nicely!


----------



## humboldtking (Jul 4, 2010)

some people around here have million dallor grow systems lol but yours looks good


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 10, 2010)

hopin to get there myself, looks good tho. Im in soil as a noob, if this goes good I will get some good seeds and move to aero. good luck


----------



## 30poundsricher (Jul 11, 2010)

just wondering, correct me if im wrong but dont u want the roots to search for water and nutriants so they can become stronger


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2010)

looks great,any bud shot updates.rdr.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

dude that grow room is friggin insane! good work bro


----------



## SouthernPride (Jul 24, 2010)

sorry if this seem stupid but I am brand new here, did I see you say that is BigBud? Just wondering cause I'm doing BigBud right now, along with Great White Shark, mystery seeds I got with my purchase, and soon 2 Aurora Indica's. GL And looking great man!
SP


----------



## SouthernPride (Jul 24, 2010)

snoopdog621 said:


> your a smart man hydro ..... the sediment was buildin up in the base of the pots and as i never flushed the system through .....on 2 water changes it built up ..... then all of a suddan my ppms shot upto 2.2 witch is over 1500 ppms .... i never new u was sposed to flush the system through every nutriant change .... to get rid of the excess nutriant build up ... but its all a learnin process


 Snoop sup man,I know I'm new and all but I'm far from being new at growing.Got quite a few under my belt. From now on when you need to flush u your system, flush with H2o2. It will kill all salt build up, and any diseases or bacteria built up in your system, even if you want to reuse your hydroton, you can fill your system with water and h202 and immediately re use them. Cause h2o2 immediately kills all that bullshit. I run my shit through wigth h2o2 atleast once a month. Right now I'm doing soil, but with hydro thats all you got to do bro. GL and what company did you get your big bud seeds from?? They look so stretchy and stringy, all the Big Buds I have done have been very indica, bushy with big donkey dick buds... Good yielder but only decent smoke... Great work btw tho bro!
SP


----------



## SouthernPride (Jul 24, 2010)

By the way you can put h2o2 in with nutes too, so if you wanted to clean your system while still feeding you can. And it wont hurt your plants at all, might even help a little since its just putting extra oxygen in the water.Peace
SP


----------



## SouthernPride (Jul 24, 2010)

But only if you are not doing organic nutes,. H2o2 kills anything organic.


----------



## low305 (Jul 27, 2010)

omg just read through the hole post took me like a hole day on and off. as for the setup he had (wich was sick) i exspected alot more yield than 41oz but supose thats not bad for his first go at a grow. well dun snoop for having the balls 2 go big. and i know ppl dnt like talkin about gettin busted but any 1 els that has just red the hole thred cant say they dint think somthing bad had happend nere the end of the grow


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 6, 2010)

i would be so nervous about the electric co. they are required by law to notify police when a residence is using alot more power than your neighbors. my electric bill when i first moved in was an average of 200. i seiled rooms up that dont get used and insulated my house like a madman switched all lights to floro. i got my bill down to about 85. then my grow brought my bill to 350 peaks at 400 when flowering in summer. i got 2 1000watter and 1 400watter and a 1000 btu portable duel hose ac that consumes 1000watts when compresser is runing and a 200 watt 8inch can fan to cool lights you have twice what i have you bill has to be red flagging you. i suggest a genator lol. the electic co is the biggest snitchers around. our get a friend to move in next door and run a cord from his house to yours and pay him for the electic so the bill is spit.


----------



## GottaLoveGanja420 (Aug 11, 2010)

5 600 watts? how much is ur bill?


----------



## Johan (Aug 15, 2010)

sisterwhiskey said:


> ima 27f, new in town(GTA) from new brunswick, really want a hookup, can someone help please?


lmfao, fail.


----------



## the bosnian420 (Aug 16, 2010)

Amazing everything man u doin what everyone wnats to be doin haha


----------



## Magua (Aug 20, 2010)

so did this guy get raided or what?


----------



## iSmoke4Fun (Aug 22, 2010)

thats just 4000w not bad but seen 16000 rooms already


----------



## cure13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats lookin good bro. You hook all that up on your own? I need to hire you to set my shit up. Jk. Keep it up, gotta love it!!


----------



## okayimreloaded (Aug 31, 2010)

sweet room


----------



## okayimreloaded (Aug 31, 2010)

just wondering how much space your working with?


snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


----------



## hempblessing (Sep 14, 2010)

nice setup its tuff going hydroponicly


----------



## kevindowling (Sep 16, 2010)

when you have a growers ferrari you shouldn't be posting pics! it's like a portal for the authorites.. a growroom with this much potential WILL get hunted down! Mark my words!


----------



## 7thtoker (Sep 19, 2010)

stellar room. I'm envious haha


----------



## MrMoores (Sep 21, 2010)

id love to have that equipment and so would anyone thats why im thinking your doors probably been booted off long since the last post, you are your own worst enemy in this game it rly is on a need to know basis iv had people climb thru my window and take 4 plants when i was at the pub my mate got his door booted off for 2! plants i know people who dont have a clue about growing weed but make alot of money thru going thru peoples doors for them, most people have to learn this the hard way


----------



## saemskin (Sep 24, 2010)

hello everyone.
what are the items in this picture? 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/141910d1214699864t-my-super-grow-room-28062008077.jpg
some sort of seed starter lump of goodness.

sorry if this was asked and answered but this thread is awfully long


----------



## Archie22 (Sep 24, 2010)

Why is this retarded thread stickied still? I wanna punch myself every time I open it thinking there is a new update!


----------



## saemskin (Sep 25, 2010)

Archie22 said:


> Why is this retarded thread stickied still? I wanna punch myself every time I open it thinking there is a new update!


can u post pics of the results?


----------



## Noobmeister (Sep 28, 2010)

This growroom was overkill, especially for somebody who pretty apparently didn't know what they were doing. . . What was that is first time EVER growing pot and he spent 6500 on a set up? What an idiot!!! I bet you he got booked because of A) This thread and B) that heat-score setup. Where's the carbon filters? His neighbors probably called the 5/0 on him or his family came over for dinner and called the 5's on him LOL!

Never seen anybody spend so much money on something they knew so little about. This is nothing special, was a okay, if that, grow. Lots of improvements could have been made all around, fairly messy wiring jobs, pure nutrients control, he started budding babies with only 1 3-set of leaves when he had a veging chamber. . . I dunno, was it worth it? I guess when he gets out he will have to tell us that LOL. He didn't even make all his money back on the first grow! Like dammmmnnn son, talk about a flop investment.

Bottom line, if you haven't been doin it and ain't been doin it, don't try startin up, keep your ass in school or learn slowly, never jump the gun and wake up one morning after having grown your first outdoor plant the previous summer and tell yourself you are going to spend 10000$ on a set-up. Clearly he got this self-controlled grow room because he didn't know much of what he was doing and didn't want to chance having to take care of things on his own. . .

What a flop, and a 2x flop on the admins for stickying this. . . have you guys NEVER seen a proper grow? I mean damn. . . . All of the people giving him advice have nicer grows than this. . . SIZE IS NOT EVERYTHING when it comes to pot. . . QUALITY is.

Verryyy poor rollitup.org, I am disappointed in the sticky. . . I thought this was going to be something good. . .


----------



## hyperweed (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe it is an example of how to waste money! A parable if you will.


----------



## daviddwilson (Oct 3, 2010)

snoopdog621 said:


> Heres a lil update on my progress
> 20 seedlings have now germinated out of 34 so far ....i have moved the 20 into the aeroponics ... i wont turn the aeroponics on for another 7 to 10 days tho...
> there first set of leafs are startin to develop over the pre leafs.. also ive started givin them a light nutriant solution ( im only puttin 5ml per litre of water )
> my next update will be in 7 days


 shouldnt this thread be called "mah supernizzal growroomdizzle " all kindding aside lookin good keep it rollin


----------



## daviddwilson (Oct 3, 2010)

snoopdog621 said:


> Heres a lil update on my progress
> 20 seedlings have now germinated out of 34 so far ....i have moved the 20 into the aeroponics ... i wont turn the aeroponics on for another 7 to 10 days tho...
> there first set of leafs are startin to develop over the pre leafs.. also ive started givin them a light nutriant solution ( im only puttin 5ml per litre of water )
> my next update will be in 7 days


 shouldnt this thread be called "mah supernizzal growroomdizzle " all kindding aside lookin good keep it rollin 
____________________
watch movies online


----------



## Mota Vated (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey kuhdoffi, "word"


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 7, 2010)

i spent 500 or so hopin for a return of 2-3k. now thats an investment!


----------



## r1tony (Oct 7, 2010)

Archie22 said:


> Why is this retarded thread stickied still? I wanna punch myself every time I open it thinking there is a new update!


LOL.. I am reading it for the first time and am trying to figure out what happened without going thru all 1000+ posts. What I get so far is that he spent 6k+ on a grow area and couldn't grow nothing?


----------



## dveight (Oct 8, 2010)

man this is my first post i read this whole thread today and im sad because the OP doesnt check in anymore  

It was and awesome grow room and you seemed to really enjoy it.
This thread was an awesome read!


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 10, 2010)

Mabey this thread is an example of what not to do . Like brag about such a setup ,bragging gets u busted over a large setup . Happened right here in denver , story was all over the news .


----------



## swiftisaac (Oct 10, 2010)

Well before all else keep it legal, keep it small, and keep it quite.


----------



## g0dl1ke (Oct 10, 2010)

Noobmeister said:


> This growroom was overkill, especially for somebody who pretty apparently didn't know what they were doing. . . What was that is first time EVER growing pot and he spent 6500 on a set up? What an idiot!!! I bet you he got booked because of A) This thread and B) that heat-score setup. Where's the carbon filters? His neighbors probably called the 5/0 on him or his family came over for dinner and called the 5's on him LOL!
> 
> Never seen anybody spend so much money on something they knew so little about. This is nothing special, was a okay, if that, grow. Lots of improvements could have been made all around, fairly messy wiring jobs, pure nutrients control, he started budding babies with only 1 3-set of leaves when he had a veging chamber. . . I dunno, was it worth it? I guess when he gets out he will have to tell us that LOL. He didn't even make all his money back on the first grow! Like dammmmnnn son, talk about a flop investment.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a very narrow minded point of view, give the dude a break, he obviously had money to burn and even if he lacked knowledge, its called experience, im similar in nature, why spend some dollars on something that after 1 grow youll be replacing, i would rather go get all the equipment, pay up front, then trial and error it. I think some people around here need to take there heads outta there own asses, weve all made mistakes, difference is those that either learn or repeat the mistake.


----------



## g0dl1ke (Oct 10, 2010)

kevindowling said:


> when you have a growers ferrari you shouldn't be posting pics! it's like a portal for the authorites.. a growroom with this much potential WILL get hunted down! Mark my words!



Seriously, i think you have smoked way to much pot and the paranoia is kicking in. Do you really honestly think that the authorities are sitting here watching this site and community going "quickly take note of that photo, run it through the magic location finder, also log his ip address, let swat know the details and get them to meet us there". like dude have a scooby snack and chill out, theres hundreds of websites relating to growing, marijuana, seeds, shit theres even websites where you can get tools to steal peoples information and do internet crimes, The authorities have more pressing things to do with there time. if your so sketched out about posting pics etc, goto www.sh3lls.net and buy a vpn ( virtual private network ) for 4 dollars month, it hides your real ip address and changes on each login. 

Peace.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 12, 2010)

so this guy disapear or what may be he was sleepin an house burnt down ???? or he is somebodys teddy bear behind bars either way it sucks


----------



## MrStonerMan (Oct 16, 2010)

wow.. Nice


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats the deal?? Where are the update pics ?? This is probably what his latest picture looks like View attachment 1216927 

But seriously !! I hope everything worked out for you and lets see some damn updated pictures !! lol

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## Jason Judd (Oct 23, 2010)

Seeing peoples replies to threads like this deter me from showing any of mine...I was under the same impression V...effin haters


----------



## Max Q (Oct 23, 2010)

Def a lot of cash to spend on a first grow. IMO it's better to start simple and work your way up. Do couple harvests in soil and then move to hydro. Then add light movers, and then CO2 etc. Only thing I would't skimp on is the light...doing floro or cfl for bloom is a waste of time...just make sure you're air cooling it but that's not hard to figure out even for a noob.


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 23, 2010)

HE doesn't come around much to update . I agree if you got the money why not go all out . Leave that man alone! That shit is way big pimpin !


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 26, 2010)

maybe he isn't updating cause this thread is over two years old. And stop hating haters.


----------



## shane sanborn (Oct 27, 2010)

mcgyversmoke said:


> i spent 500 or so hopin for a return of 2-3k. now thats an investment!


cool bro i spent 1500 and made close to 8 first round see of green and doing homework pays off


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2010)

shane sanborn said:


> cool bro i spent 1500 and made close to 8 first round see of green and doing homework pays off


i hear ya,i used a 1000 and a 600 both air cooled and harvested 2 pounds dry.fixing to add 2000 more watts.


----------



## shane sanborn (Oct 27, 2010)

raiderman said:


> i hear ya,i used a 1000 and a 600 both air cooled and harvested 2 pounds dry.fixing to add 2000 more watts.


 true man same here im turnig half my room into veg only doing 6 4 tube 4 foot t5s so i can get a rotation going do you have any experience wih t5s


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2010)

maybe i ought to get some poly wrap and do the same thing.


----------



## Watusippin? (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there a way to only see the pics in this thread? I am getting tired of going through every single page to find pics....


----------



## Bonzing (Nov 5, 2010)

yo 

Destroyer 100% Sativa strain is out , go look for it :> its rare right now but i put my hand on a couple of feminized ones


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Nov 6, 2010)

Watusippin? said:


> Is there a way to only see the pics in this thread? I am getting tired of going through every single page to find pics....


Amen to that!


----------



## Ravi Shankari (Nov 6, 2010)

kuhdoffi said:


> shouldnt this thread be called "mah supernizzal growroomdizzle " all kindding aside lookin good keep it rollin


ahahaha I woke up this quote, I like it!


----------



## PeteThaCreep (Nov 10, 2010)

anyone ever considerd if this dude, givin all the cash he claims to have plus the amount of weed, maybe and just maybe, he has better stuff to spend his time on then postin here, by the way he was online way into his present away period, think he just left his thread,. cant blame him, hes out doing something else big, by now hes gotta have his room fully in check and have moved on to new endevours, much respect to ya snoopy whereever you are bet youre doing it big. 
there will always be ppl who know more and have done better, this dude did what many of us wish we could have done starin out, and came right out and claimed to be a total noob. deserves respect.


----------



## themoose (Nov 10, 2010)

i honestly can't believe this post is at the top of list....haven't been on in moooonths...lol


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Nov 10, 2010)

how/why is this thread a sticky wtf


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2010)

wat happened to the super growroom/


----------



## zovoel (Dec 9, 2010)

Good question, the thread started off promising but no activity in a year? I'm thinking snoop needs to start another crop season.


----------



## HinduWiff (Dec 10, 2010)

He probably got arrested


----------



## MotoMan222 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lookin good man. Keep it up


----------



## Beno Brown (Dec 12, 2010)

HinduWiff said:


> He probably got arrested


Yup. The thread started so ambitiously that this is a strong possibility.


----------



## themoose (Dec 14, 2010)

This has been kickin around for waaay to long...i dont understand why this is still a sticky.....chances the guy was too ambitious, that he forgot how much of a pain in the ass/how shady it can be to post a shit load of personal info and details on an illegal grow...


----------



## livingwparents (Dec 15, 2010)

for those who dont wanna read through the hole thing to know how much he yielded... well hes 1st harvest at this growroom was 1154g if i remember yesterday right.


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Dec 16, 2010)

the dude started the thread, grew his room out and posted his harvest. What more do u want? Stop hating haters!


----------



## Themedicalscrogger (Dec 18, 2010)

Good grow, but yes, posting to much personal info especially about yer grow is very dangerous. in the UK especially, *and the US just as much so* unless you are legal ccording to your state or small time i suggest caution.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2010)

or dont tell anyone yure growin.


----------



## BluntedDummy (Dec 22, 2010)

WOW. i just spent like....4 hours intensely reading this post. absolutely great. much respect. one day i hope to achieve this. Much respect.


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 24, 2010)

that's quite some system


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 24, 2010)

twenty out of thirty four isn't too bad really..quite a deft set up, will look forward to following developments


----------



## ganjah shaman (Dec 24, 2010)

this is definately a nice looking set but 13000 thats a lot i could build a simular set uo for 6 grand


----------



## ianlfc1 (Jan 10, 2011)

were you from in the u k mate i can never seem to speak to any one how do i find out if u got this messeage do i need to try and find this blog again to see the reply


----------



## RHINO1993 (Jan 17, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jan 18, 2011)

2.5 lbs with 5 600's was that worth going to jail for??? Why would this be a sticky I could see it being a sticky if it had been 5lbs dried and keeping it up this long being the post is nearly 3 years old And the only thing you can leARn from it is how to goto jail I don't understand why you keep it up here


----------



## highguy23 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice setup, you got some kush on the way


----------



## Plebscrubber (Feb 12, 2011)

very nice...

except... tidy up all that wiring! wires everywhere hanging down waiting to get caught... cables ties, ducting.... anything

and straighten out all the kinks in the duct work, that would restrict air flow dramatically


----------



## Fuck Snails (Feb 15, 2011)

One thing you will learn from this thread is how NOT to shop..

Dude got burned so bad....they totally payed the bills at whatever hydro store he went to.

They're always looking for the douchebag who thinks their grow room is like their car or a computer...just waiting to upsell them...


"Guy gets ripped off...spends tons of excess money and gets one of his threads stickied...maybe even worse....Sounds totally worth it


----------



## first be (Feb 16, 2011)

Why would this be a sticky I could see it being a sticky if it had been 5lbs dried and keeping it up this long being the post is nearly 3 years old And the only thing you can leARn from it is how to goto jail I don't understand why you keep it up her.


----------



## Derple (Feb 17, 2011)

nice grow dude! keep up the good work, btw, do you have any trouble with people creeping around?


----------



## Humble Bee (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Snoopdog
What a setup Man
Just saw that you got Echotechnics controllers, both wich I´ve just got, I don´t get how to calibrate the co2 censor ( the Blue ball) can you maby explane how to do this or someone who knows..


----------



## EyE 5 OR (Feb 23, 2011)

Just read the whole thread and..... RIP Snoop


----------



## WeeGogs (Feb 28, 2011)

MY GOD, if that place doesn`t have a major electrical fire in it, i will be very surprised, adding to that high pressure C02 Bottles there is gonna be a big bang, maybe we should get you to be a spy and help set up bin ladens grow room and terminate him. cos from what i can see that lot would bring down the twin towers.


----------



## scrillamonster (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like you know what your doin.. haha.. right on..you think you can help me in where to order seeds online that ships to the us?


----------



## dizzle dawg (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks man! people like yourself are the ones that inspired me to build a 25,000 sq ft warehouse in denver,co under prop 20. using 100,000 watts of HPS and 70,000 watts of MH. 2500 plants in flower. 5500 in vegetative. The workload is absolutely crazy (15hrs a day) but well worth it in the end. 
Keep up the good work my friend!

http://growhousebuilders.com/grow-rooms/


----------



## Edzha (Mar 25, 2011)

wow, great grow room.
Sad that such a grower got busted.. Oh' well, food for thoughts.  
Good luck, hope ur ok Snoop.


----------



## randy679 (Apr 13, 2011)

i totally agree snoopdog. i brought at least 6 strains all at once, off pukka seed and i only got 1 pip to crack,(out of 6 or 7 packs) and that turned out hermi, i myself have been self medicating and growing my own for 12.5 years and have never had any problems with any other seed company. IMO i would only use sensi seeds, greenhouse seeds,big buddah, barneys farm seeds,dutch passion,kc brains seeds,Mr nice,nirvana,serious seeds,and white label seed but this is only because ive never had problems with these seed banks and have had outstanding results everytime,


----------



## rasvial (Apr 20, 2011)

Someday mate, I'm gonna rig up a mansion like you did this room.. someday..
Seriously though, obviously an amazing effort- i'm sure it's paid for itself in triple by now atleast +rep


----------



## GreenMONSTAH (Apr 20, 2011)

snoopdog621 said:


> the seeds cost me 150 pound ( they was feminised big bud ) 300 usa dollars.... only 3 out of the 10 germinated and i cloned stright off them ... so they must of been a bad batch .... this time ive done 35 seeds and 10 have germinated in 72 hours already..
> ebb setup helps me drive oxygen right at the root base ... also it lets me feed my plants 4 to 5 times a day ... so there never left serechin for water and nutraints durin light cycles


From USA over here , ordered some Big Bud x Northern Lights and I had less than 50% germination on them.Ordered from Attitude, all the seeds looked strange because the outer shell where you see all the veins and nice brown color began flaking off leading me to believe that the seeds were a bit old. Still waiting on all of the big buds that broke the shell but they all are doing pretty shitty


----------



## DrFever (Apr 20, 2011)

hahahaha whats so groovy bout this room 5 600 watt supernovas 
i think this guy hasnt bin around for years but anyways times have changed for the super grow room try 15 x 1000 watt with C02 3 rooms 4000 watt exhaust power per room exhaust 210 plants goin in all stages over 800 clones in all stages 5 pounds per 2000 watt that my friends is a super grow room


----------



## themoose (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I'm sayin..

that is beautiful by the way


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 27, 2011)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


That's are so much good position of the grow room ..
How can i make a great grow room ????
Can you help me bro ?????


----------



## imBaked (Apr 29, 2011)

quick question im running 3 600watts hsp each blub cost about 80$ per for the electric bill, wondering how much do the 1000watts cost? jus a ball park figure is fine


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (May 1, 2011)

Things done Changed.....


----------



## DrFever (May 4, 2011)

imBaked said:


> quick question im running 3 600watts hsp each blub cost about 80$ per for the electric bill, wondering how much do the 1000watts cost? jus a ball park figure is fine


in and around 40 - 45 per 1000 watt


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


What strain is that.. Leaves look like Blue Dream or a Sativa like strain... 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/429274-experimental-grow-pics-please-comment.html#post5680747


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

DrFever said:


> in and around 40 - 45 per 1000 watt


It averages about 100$ US per 1000 Watt light here but it all depends to on what your electricity company charges.


----------



## DrFever (May 5, 2011)

My420 said:


> It averages about 100$ US per 1000 Watt light here but it all depends to on what your electricity company charges.


 thats crazy no wonder people getting nabbed in usa herd there putting somekind of smart kilo watt readers to catch people ???? i guess smart thing is rent a house and only use them lights for a grow


----------



## cannabisguru (May 5, 2011)

DrFever said:


> in and around 40 - 45 per 1000 watt


 You wouldn't happen to have a ballpark figure for running a single 150watt HPS lamp would ya? I'm in the U.S. (just in case your not).

thanks

peace


----------



## cannabisguru (May 5, 2011)

My420 said:


> It averages about 100$ US per 1000 Watt light here but it all depends to on what your electricity company charges.


Shit, yea.. good point man. 

It does vary state to state here in the U.S. I believe... I'm talking about the price of electricity.. and how the cost of it varies from state to state.


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

Shangeet said:


> That's are so much good position of the grow room ..
> How can i make a great grow room ????
> Can you help me bro ?????


Here is an easy setup depending on what you want to invest into it. This is mine.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog10746-more-grow-pics-videos.html


----------



## My420 (May 5, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a ballpark figure for running a single 150watt HPS lamp would ya? I'm in the U.S. (just in case your not).
> 
> thanks
> 
> peace


150 watt will prolly cost you about 15-18 a month in elec. but you will get a small amount off of that wattage tho.


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

Like he said if you live in the West it would be higher than in the east. Depends if you are 24 on or 18/6 or 12/12. But either way it should not be over 20 or so dollars. I live in the east of the us and it cost me 175.00 to run 4 1000 watters and all carbon filters and an AC, but that is just for my grow room. Usually my bill is 375 or so in electric.


----------



## zvuv (May 23, 2011)

snoopdog621 said:


> .......i wanted sumthing that will produce quality smoke ....that will be alot more safer for me and friends to smoke ....


That room will produce 4 or 5 pounds every 3 or 4 months. That's over a pound a month! How many buddies do you have?


----------



## ilikeweed12 (Jul 3, 2011)

worst sticky ever


----------



## zamzia (Jul 11, 2011)

ilikeweed12 said:


> worst sticky ever


Yeah, I can't figure out why this is stickied either. Not taking anything away from snoop, but I have seen better write ups and grows that are not stickied :/


----------



## nickv (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazing!
Stay safe!


----------



## Foefoe (Aug 27, 2011)

Just read this from page 1 to 109 awesome setup snoop I learned alot from everyone that posted on here thank you guys very much for taking the time out of your day to post and fill this thread up with a hole book full of useful information!!


----------



## MrW (Sep 26, 2011)

closetgrower89 said:


> hahah thats what im sayin man i wanna go to amsterdam and just chill and grow for fun i just lovr lookin at the plants so why should it bea a crime ya lets get an update


 I saw a documentary on weed and amsterdam. it's legal to have coffee shops with maxinmum 100 gram weed at any time... so they refill several times a day. but growing is illegal. so they have to grow stealth. kinda fucked up.


----------



## MrW (Sep 26, 2011)

fuck i missed my page number when i posted this reply. i'm eading trough the entire 110 pages... think i was almost half way... anyway... you live out my dream snoopdogg... toke much so the law enforcement can't see you trough the smoke!


----------



## MrW (Sep 28, 2011)

well seems like you diden't toke enough, have read it all now. you should't have underestimated the law enforcement and what a IR heat camera can do. and maybe invested something in carbon filters 
hope you're ok and up and running soon. keep smokin.


----------



## 24/7City (Sep 30, 2011)

hey everyone please read my journal about doubling the size of ur grow room. With no money. Also read about how I plan to get a lb pp. Comments please.


----------



## NWMED (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice shrooms. Are they blue foot psyllosibes?


----------



## Min8040 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the for the detailed and constant updates with you progress snoopdog621. I have just joined this forum and this was the first thread that I have read, and from the start to the end. I don`t know if you still get on this forum as your thread (this 1) was made awhile ago. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Oct 11, 2011)

Why is this still stickied? Can we remove the sticky status from this? First off it hasn't been updated in more than a year. The dude was an illegal grower, although I see no moral dilemma with illegal growing the police don't always have the same view point as I. He's probably in prison. As an illegal grower if he was reckless enough to keep such a detailed online journal of his illegal activities just imagine how reckless he was in real life. He probably showed the wrong chick trying to get laid. 

Second, this journal isn't anything out of the ordinary. His grow room is way way bigger than mine, and maybe a little bit nicer even. But there are countless other journals out there on the internet, from legal medical growers that are much larger and much nicer. Some of the other forums out there have quite a few threads by massive co-op growers. Maybe if we didn't sticky the first small large-scale grow some of the large growers will post here too. RIU has the biggest population number wise of all the grow forums. We just need to attract some more talent. Having this stickied is detrimental to that.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice man Nice. Wish I had that money just laying around haha


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2011)

Stoner Smurf said:


> Why is this still stickied? Can we remove the sticky status from this? First off it hasn't been updated in more than a year. The dude was an illegal grower, although I see no moral dilemma with illegal growing the police don't always have the same view point as I. He's probably in prison. As an illegal grower if he was reckless enough to keep such a detailed online journal of his illegal activities just imagine how reckless he was in real life. He probably showed the wrong chick trying to get laid.
> 
> Second, this journal isn't anything out of the ordinary. His grow room is way way bigger than mine, and maybe a little bit nicer even. But there are countless other journals out there on the internet, from legal medical growers that are much larger and much nicer. Some of the other forums out there have quite a few threads by massive co-op growers. Maybe if we didn't sticky the first small large-scale grow some of the large growers will post here too. RIU has the biggest population number wise of all the grow forums. We just need to attract some more talent. Having this stickied is detrimental to that.


Yeah, I want my journal stickied too!!!  and imo Im a better grower than this guy lol


----------



## Bobby Collazo (Oct 27, 2011)

Snoopdog621 my name Bobby, and nice hydroponic set up. Myself, bout to start a closet grow using a flood and drain system. But the reason I am writing is because I just brought some seeds from a website everyonedoesit.com and I got some (all feminised) AK 47, Whitewidow/bigbud, and autoflower northernlights. Some of the whitewidow seeds are white, and I Know that they are suppose to be a brown color, but they are from a retailer. If I took a pic would you be able to tell if they are ready to germinate, and where did you get your seeds from? Also they are real small, compared to bag seeds I seen, wassup wit that?


----------



## Dizzle86 (Oct 30, 2011)

legit set up.


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 8, 2011)

If you got the money and youre gonna do it, might as well do it right. Congrats mate.


----------



## funnyman505 (Nov 13, 2011)

hi i am a first timer grower if i use a 5x5x7 grow tent and i got a duct fan with 6" filter i got some clip on fans what else do i need i got the light too


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Nov 17, 2011)

soil, containers , and some seeds or clones to start waterproof Ph meter is good to have starting off and some pipettes or syringe or some way to measure nutes/ additives. depends really on what method you plan to use, but soil is simple. also some vent fan tubing might be good for you to have as well


----------



## MarjeDAne (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn man, that's sweet setup you have there. How much weight it gives you per month?


----------



## Budsforall (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what ever really happened to snoop?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Nov 23, 2011)

Trimming over the next few weeks but then revamping my room. Flower room is 7x14 with a 15 site flo n gro with 2x1000 and 1x600. 8 inch exoust and 6 inch intake. Veg room is 7x8 also with 15 site flo n gro. 2x600 6inch fan. And in my prop room 8x8 I have my teens under 8x4 t5 and each clone tray and turbo kloner have there own t5. all rooms tyed together with A/C, dehy, and a swamp cooler. It's not the biggest but set up to bring in 2 1/2+ LB every 5 weeks. When I get a chance I'll post pics when I'm finished fixing isuse I found over the last grow.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Nov 23, 2011)

Best I could do.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Nov 23, 2011)

The rest is in the works so no pics.


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 27, 2011)

Even if they take one knee so to speak most branchs can keep viable, heal and continue a more horizontal canopy giving you more surface area for more bud development..I have "forced" many a plant like this sometimes accidental but thats how great ideas come to bear....


snoopdog621 said:


> i know there a lil pricey ... but i was hoping the strain would produce me massive sized colas ... they reckon after 4 weeks u gotta support the branchs or the plant can break itself ... so that appealed to me


----------



## psychordist (Nov 28, 2011)

fo shizzle


----------



## Giriraj Singh (Dec 22, 2011)

I like your grow room. Its very roomier it make me want a room of my own. It look really pro like keep the good work up man.






_*CFL Bulbs*_


----------



## Kratose (Dec 24, 2011)

I really can't believe this thread is still going. Do you know how old it is? It as made back in 2008 I believe. And Snoop as far as I know hasn't posted in ages. And when he does he posts once then disappears for months/years again. But who knows he could be back I have been MIA for a year. Just surprised to still see this thread going. 



Instead of wasting your time on a dead thread how about you check out my blog. Its all about Cannabis. Eventually we plan to have contents and give sways. So make sure to subscribe, join, and like Cannabis Country on facebook so you will know when we start the contests. Also if you have any pictures of your buds that you are very proud of and love to show off, you can submit them to Cannabis Country for a chance to have them featured on our blog in our buds of the week segment. Also will be put in our buds of the week page. Check out my blog here http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com Also vote in my poll. Currently there is a 3 way tie so I need a tie breaker.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 3, 2012)

Snoop? Are you still on here or are you so stoned you can't remember the IP address?


----------



## philly75 (Feb 8, 2012)

go to {justfeminized.co.uk}they the bizz m8.you can buy 1 3 5 10,you get the idear.ive never had a prob.


----------



## smokeingdog (Feb 11, 2012)

cracking looking plants those m8,i wish i could still grow,been busted 4 times due to my teenage son bringing the law here looking for him,they took £1089 worth of equipment off me the 1st time i just made do wth some lights an fans the other times....I WAS GUTTED M8 almost lost the house the 3rd an 4th time concil took us to court to repo the house,only cause i have a disabled daughter thet putt us on a supended repo 4 a year,the year is done an dusted now,so let this b a lesson to u all if u have teenages that smoke weed out side an they get caught the poilice will come looking for more at ur address


----------



## derlando (Feb 13, 2012)

snoopdog621 said:


> i had to start all over again as my feminised big tommatoe seeds turned out hemefridite .... so now im tryin white russian


please do yorself a favor.... white russian is out dated.... try Master kush, train werck, white widow,og,blue dream,or purple kush even sour disel would be alot better. white russain grows big but it not that goood anymore


----------



## FootHook (Apr 19, 2012)

Absolutely amazing! I love the tech.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

reminds me of my grow pluss 1000 watts lol


----------



## SolidTomatos (May 1, 2012)

sublimed said:


> 10 feminized big bud seeds are only £30
> 
> 
> you got ripped off. extremely ripped.


He dint get ripped off , he just payed full price in a hightime shop but yes he could of got all that for 25-30% cheaper .


----------



## BudHappy (May 28, 2012)

How long does it take to grow from seed?


----------



## BudHappy (May 28, 2012)

haha, just kidding! What a long thread!


----------



## el throttle (May 28, 2012)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


i dont see anything worth 13,000 dollars! lmao! how much do you plan on producing with that? doesnt look like much.. not trying to talk shit but as i read what you wrote i was expecting a ferrari and ended seeing a fiat! sorry not impressed with that 13,000 dollar setup (not that you were trying to impress me but i know you where trying to impress someone with that 13,000 dollars since your setup is not that impressive).. if not .. then who cares how much it was..lol


----------



## Petch (May 29, 2012)

Good thread, got to see the results of Snoops first grow, and all the haters and well jels can suck dick, cos this is a great grow journal. The main down point is wading through all the knob head replies Snoop got, not surprised he didn't bother documenting his next grow.


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 12, 2012)

Petch said:


> Good thread, got to see the results of Snoops first grow, and all the haters and well jels can suck dick, cos this is a great grow journal. The main down point is wading through all the knob head replies Snoop got, not surprised he didn't bother documenting his next grow.


Spot on mate, awesome thread. Thanks Snoop!


----------



## Squizz (Jun 30, 2012)

You know, looking at this thread, I can't help but think how much better OP could have done for $13,000. For that money, I could have rented out a two bedroom apartment for year, at about $9500. With the remaining $3500 I could have easily bought lights, seeds, nutrients, fans, and everything else required to grow some top notch dank. Not to mention, I am positive I could have gotten way more than 3lbs in that time. WAY MORE. I would say that this setup would only be a marginal success at best. The return on the investment just is not there.


----------



## firstgrow2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a sweet room, you have had some bad luck but your never giving up!

Stay Gold!


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 20, 2012)

yall do realize how old this thread is correct? its more of a sticky just to show how is done. back when he bough this shit for the grow he could have easily exceeded 13,000.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 21, 2012)

I like how everyone says he got ripped off and say they could build X with $13,000... but they don't.

Maybe he got ripped off, maybe you can do better... but why talk shit about a man's dream and how awesome your setup would be while sitting at your computer next to your $800 400w grow tent?


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Aug 31, 2012)

sublimed said:


> same here. lol nazi propaganda
> 
> everyone should just CHILL WINSTAAN


good movie so is rock n rolla and snatch


----------



## nickob (Sep 7, 2012)

wow nice- im just a micro grower- 8 plants in flower/ another 7 in veg- legal limit it wa= i had some lousy grows to start, aug last year- so im a year in..... temps wrong at night high hum/ bad soil nut-

now i have it- i use sunmaster 600s- standard timetables/ my room is set up with a friend on the other side- we both have a good 6x6 - thats all you can do woth one 6 anyway--- there is decent spillover light frmo his light / nice- packs the weight where you wouldnt have it---- i got to 3 plus oz per plant dried cured. sellable.all bag appeal stuff..... arena style/ 3 watering tables, each with different heights /cogr, canna all the way---------- rotation on all plants. all tops max distance 24 in from light/ sweet spot is 3x3 with 20-30 dozen tops in the area more outside the SP==== total finishing area---- 20 sq ft---- 8 plants - 7 wk veg------------- i had another grow, 3months veg/11 plants /overgrown to shit/ 12 oz////// this is the code..... strain is huge.... this is trainwreckx sweet tooth= HUGE showering bu=uds. no co2 fans/fans for vent------------- formula formula formula---------------- email @ [email protected] if you haVE QUESTIONS


----------



## 209doosher (Sep 8, 2012)

Im not a hater, but really this was just a money pit.

I remember back in the day, 15 years ago. My friend and I went halves on a Jorge Cervantes grower's guide book for abt $20

20 f-in dollars, wouldve saved you a lot.

Really man, how are you gonna use TAP WATER on a setup like this. you can get an RO unit for a little over $100. that's kinda retarded.

All we had was an emptied out trailer, cheap lights, six plants from seeds we got from a sack, an FM tuner w speakers, and the BOOK!

I almost feel bad for this guy. 


for real tho, you wouldve done better w coco, clones, and 2 600w lights. thats realyy all you need.
water and nutrients....AND OHHHYEAH< SOME KNOWLEDGE!! lol
ok Im done, Im gonna go look at my "cheap" setup that produced way better quality buds in a fraction of the time


----------



## chocolope514 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dude that's nice 
(kills my budget lol)
Good luck with your grows it seems you've got all you need!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 10, 2012)

209doosher said:


> Im not a hater, but really this was just a money pit.
> 
> I remember back in the day, 15 years ago. My friend and I went halves on a Jorge Cervantes grower's guide book for abt $20
> 
> ...


Realy this is a old ass thread. And he did this on his own. You realy think Jorge didn't waste money doing things himself? 20 years ago we didn't have the info we can get now. I did what my parents tought me. But now I know it's wrong. And now teaching mom how to do it right. She is getting back to growing.


----------



## el throttle (Sep 20, 2012)

*

Realy this is a old ass thread. And he did this on his own. You realy think Jorge didn't waste money doing things himself? 20 years ago we didn't have the info we can get now.

why doesn't someone delete this dumb setup already?​
​

*


----------



## ilovethegreen (Sep 23, 2012)

good shit man! whats your rooms dimensions? and your water PPM?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 15, 2012)

Better question is why is this a sticky??


----------



## boneyards (Oct 18, 2012)

I dream of having a setup like this one day. Too bad where I am fed's would be up my ass with the amount of power consumption that goes into those lights.


----------



## Turm (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks amazing! Good job man, keep up the good work.


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 25, 2012)

sick set up bro! good info on ebb sys too man! keep it stinky homz


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 25, 2012)

bro this shit was fooooo realllll doggie! good stuff man wish you the best in all your ventures bro... G's up playaaaaaaaaaa... pimped room by the way bro & those nuggets stink so gooooooood


----------



## Mr.Ohmorda (Oct 29, 2012)

Sweet set up. I am on the opposite end of the spectrum with two plants and a 400 watt budget build. I like your toys.


----------



## Domed (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty nice grow set up man, can tell it took a good amount of work n knowledge, great job.

Your seedlings are looking fantastic, along with your other plants.

Can wait to see some harvest pictures


----------



## stoking (Nov 16, 2012)

Domed said:


> Pretty nice grow set up man, can tell it took a good amount of work n knowledge, great job.
> 
> Your seedlings are looking fantastic, along with your other plants.
> 
> Can wait to see some harvest pictures


Wow need a shovel or a backhoe to dig up such an old dead thread, and post in it? Sorry was trolling and bored at same time. 

But to be fair, look at last time snoop logged in, you really think he is going to post any new updates?


----------



## weedponics420 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great Grow Room Bro Thanks For Sharing !


----------



## GreenFringers (Dec 27, 2012)

f**k me m8 that lot must ov cost a packet...nice grow tho.....ill be looking for your post in the furture...respect....


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 27, 2012)

im pretty sure snoop is in jail or got busted.....not sure but i thought i remembered this thread from last year people were still posting in it. he started it in 2008........4 years later lol


----------



## m30aps (Jan 23, 2013)

yes read snoops thread, very impressive, im also in uk, not really sure you need all the high tech stuff though obviosly it helps BUT, off 12 plants hand watering i get more, and it costs me fraction of snoops price £, i you"s 6 adjusta watt ballasts 5 600watt and 1 1000watt 20 litre pots ,10 inch box fan( 3250) which sucks life out of the room, 8 inch in take, i you's new bulbs every time, i you's 1 of the cheapest feeds going ionic, i dont put nothing else in with that in veg, in flower stage i put ionic bloom and boost (cheap shit) but i get massive results so ive never changed, i you's canna soil and 8 way contactor. i you's duel spectrum bulbs, all lights on super lumens at the end

i'd be worried when the 5-0 come through your door your gonna look like an expert which will get you more poridge time.
i also think u can go 2 far aswell, your set up is awsome though. big up the uk


----------



## NewSchoolgrower (Jan 28, 2013)

wicked. simply awesome


----------



## smokeingdog (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats a classic setup u got there m8 but by the looks of ur plugs ur a uk grower an the law would have a field day in ur house an by the looks of things u got a lot 2 lose inclueding ur freedom,they would defo put u away 4 that many plants an ur clones,i was a uk grower but the law took all my gear away over a £1000 worth jujst because my son let his m8 use r toilet an my dog had jumped up an opened the door an he seen it all an gone out on the street talking his mouth off,remember every 1 person that nos ur growing ur chances of getting caught r up 10 times,u can't even trust ur best m8s with it


----------



## kazuya420 (Mar 8, 2013)

My super growbox  Tent - 4 x 10, Lighting 4 x 600 ( 2 x AAW), ventilation - 2 x 800 m3/h, 22'o plants in 7 gal buckets, 1 kronocaine in 10 gal buckets


----------



## nozzlex (Mar 13, 2013)

Really good grow room .U are ready to be dealer


----------



## G man1 (Mar 16, 2013)

To much to quick.


----------



## West Coast Comatose (Apr 3, 2013)

my first grow years back was a super grow.. it burned down


----------



## Belair 420 (Apr 7, 2013)

New to the site just curious how do u go about posting pics of my tent and ladies


----------



## albertcottrell (Apr 17, 2013)

I had a male plant last year that pollinated my garden ((((( I germinated the seeds and sexed the by flowering them for 9 days. Now that I am reverting them back to veg, does anyone have some insight into whats the likely hood of my seedlings being hermaphridites?


----------



## NFTGEE (Apr 25, 2013)

albertcottrell said:


> I had a male plant last year that pollinated my garden ((((( I germinated the seeds and sexed the by flowering them for 9 days. Now that I am reverting them back to veg, does anyone have some insight into whats the likely hood of my seedlings being hermaphridites?


 Light leeks maybe?


----------



## pandorasboxg (Apr 29, 2013)

m30aps said:


> yes read snoops thread, very impressive, im also in uk, not really sure you need all the high tech stuff though obviosly it helps BUT, off 12 plants hand watering i get more, and it costs me fraction of snoops price £, i you"s 6 adjusta watt ballasts 5 600watt and 1 1000watt 20 litre pots ,10 inch box fan( 3250) which sucks life out of the room, 8 inch in take, i you's new bulbs every time, i you's 1 of the cheapest feeds going ionic, i dont put nothing else in with that in veg, in flower stage i put ionic bloom and boost (cheap shit) but i get massive results so ive never changed, i you's canna soil and 8 way contactor. i you's duel spectrum bulbs, all lights on super lumens at the end
> 
> i'd be worried when the 5-0 come through your door your gonna look like an expert which will get you more poridge time.
> i also think u can go 2 far aswell, your set up is awsome though. big up the uk


at least i got my grade ten


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 2, 2013)

Is this guy still growin!, Got to page 80 n gave up, lol, surprised he ain't be knicked yet, he admitted 3 times he was dealing, lol, doesn't matter if they your friends! Any copper catching wind of this thread would try n bust this fool.

more money than sense, spending 2g on some shitty seeds, lmao 300 on doggies nuts seeds, lmao, now I know who buys them.
everyone praising his crop, the last photos all them plants looked battered, why spend money on co2 and then run out?? Why use co2 in a fucking tent anyways as their not airtight!

14 plants n just over a key with 3000w of hid and prob anuva 1500 in cfl and LEDs. Lmao, I pull just over half a key with 4 plants and 1 600w HPS!

how the hell did this get stickied, just cos he's got money than sense? I was expecting some amazing medical grow, to some fool tryna cash crop!


----------



## dopedawg (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the thread Snoopdog. Lot's of information and great feedback. Done some outdoor grow but now going inside. I know you haven't been here for some time but it is information about growing and that is what we are here for.

Haters will hate. Just good vibs from me bro.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (May 18, 2013)

i agree but he was a 1st time grower. mix inexperience with a lot of money and you get a lot of waste. but considering it was his first time out he didn't do too bad. 

he would have been much better off learning the ropes with a small set up and then expand the op.

more than anything this thread is an example how not to start your first grow.

for what he got out of it, he took a much bigger legal risk than he had to.

whatever it is in life, doing it big doesn't matter if you ain't doing it right.



TrichomeBob said:


> Is this guy still growin!, Got to page 80 n gave up, lol, surprised he ain't be knicked yet, he admitted 3 times he was dealing, lol, doesn't matter if they your friends! Any copper catching wind of this thread would try n bust this fool.
> 
> more money than sense, spending 2g on some shitty seeds, lmao 300 on doggies nuts seeds, lmao, now I know who buys them.
> everyone praising his crop, the last photos all them plants looked battered, why spend money on co2 and then run out?? Why use co2 in a fucking tent anyways as their not airtight!
> ...


----------



## martinoa85 (May 23, 2013)

Use not you's


----------



## snipsnip (Jul 19, 2013)

I left out the quote cause it was quite lengthy. However i have just spent hours reading this thread . I am in completely agree with everything you wrote. There is so much more potential for the opp. But for the first couple grows of this individual , well done !


----------



## sampetterson05 (Jul 20, 2013)

*im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor 
( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...*cary park homes for sale nc


----------



## sparky277 (Jul 30, 2013)

ohm's law states watts/voltage = amperage. 1000w/120v=8.33amps. national electrical code states "any circuit that is ran longer than 3 hours continuously must be sized at 125% of ampacity" so 8.33*1.25=10.41amps so yes u can run 1000w on a 15a circuit as long asit is dedicated strictly for the 1000w light!


----------



## TrichomeBob (Sep 2, 2013)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> i agree but he was a 1st time grower. mix inexperience with a lot of money and you get a lot of waste. but considering it was his first time out he didn't do too bad.
> 
> he would have been much better off learning the ropes with a small set up and then expand the op.
> 
> ...


Heh, I prob wrote this when I was a lil bit pissed off, and I was definitely jealous of his grow space, It was mainly cos of it being stickied and it was a average grow, far from being a super grow room, anyways, the dudes prob in prison by now 

EDIT, lol, just realised this threads dead and that post was frm months back, well I'm bringing the bitch back from the dead! And after thinking bout it this tripe is stickied so unfortunately it will never die!


----------



## sroom (Sep 19, 2013)

A piece of information that could be useful is to keep your air pumps outside of the CO2 rich environment thus increasing the level of Oxygen in direct contact with the roots.


----------



## diddyman (Oct 2, 2013)

absolute platinum grow space if we all did his there would be no crappy sprayed weed around all the best with ur grow massive colas is the target and so it should be


----------



## Growing guru (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry to say it man but perfect example of an inexperienced grower spending too much to achieve same results as a cheaper setup would. If you really want to know what a super grow setup is hmu


----------



## assrabbi (Nov 13, 2013)

Why is this garbage a sticky? Super grow flop? What not to do? Getting a kilo off of five 600watt lights / sixty five hundred dollars worth of equipment, is an obvious waste of resources.

I guess using a celebrities name and blowing a shitload of money is what people really admire.


----------



## elgalloloco (Nov 15, 2013)

How does that 50 pot EBB work? I have a 50 pot soil sog and it's a pain in the ass to water all those plants every 2 days but I don't have £6500. How do I make one? does it have to be elevated to flow back? It looks like those pots are just sitting on the ground.


----------



## Ganjagreat91 (Jan 7, 2014)

lookin good man


----------



## zander19 (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice work man sweet pro set up


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

This Japanese writing guy is gonna piss everyone on this forum off a lot!


----------



## vally234 (Apr 8, 2014)

I dont mess with fem seeds at all, the slightest bit of stress and they turn hems.
get 10 of 20 regular seeds and pick the best looking female for a mother plant. Then you got unlimited fem on tap


----------



## acutejunglerot (Apr 13, 2014)

holy shit. lol. took so long to read. sucks that he hasnt come back yet. i figured if he was busted he should of been out by now. so maybe he wised up and learned that EVERYONES BUSINESS IS "NOT" EVERYONES BUSINESS. MUCH PROPS THOUGH. IF YOU GOT IT BIG GO BIG!


----------



## TheSnake (Apr 23, 2014)

snoopdog621 said:


> i had to start all over again as my feminized big tomatoes seeds turned out hemefridite .... so now im tryin white russian


can still smoke / sell that shit? no need to chop unless you know right off the bat, then everything goes to shit, a month or so in i would just finish.


----------



## smiceis (May 4, 2014)

feminized seeds are for pussies..................


----------



## monkey666 (May 5, 2014)

Question in snoopdog621 aeroponic cloner, he has what looks like a mother plant, and also cuttings in the same cloner, is this possible ?


----------



## Burnit2x (May 8, 2014)

hey guys im new but i do have a question if anyone can answer? I have a 1 ton electric furnace 900-1000 cfm it sits on top of my grow room witch has my 60x60x140 grow tent in it. I was wondering if i could take a 6inch ducting hose and run it into my tent and put a spliter/two way right befor i get to my 600wat 6 inch cool tube and push fresh air in and have the cool tube ducting ran right through the tent so where it cools off the light. i also have a 450 cfm 6inch fan with my carbon filter pulling the hot air out the top. If any one has any answers it would be very helpful. THANK YOU


----------



## bcguy01 (May 10, 2014)

Nice setup looks good


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 14, 2014)

It takes balls to go big out of the gate, I can respect the ambition there. You can't fault a beginner because he is naïve. Looks nice, make it rock.


----------



## TWS (May 28, 2014)

Why is this thread a sticky ? 13,000.00 Us dollars ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 30, 2014)

pictures of the construction in my sig. (btw....did we lose all our stored pictures when they changed the format? can't find any of mine.) anyway, the shell is done, the floor and drainage are installed, 7.5 ton commercial self contained chiller, industrial sink, dedicated 150amp load center, dedicated 1" PVC water supply line, 20 gallon Rheem hot water heater, no intake or exhaust, 6000w flower, 2600w veg, 2 ton water cooled a/c and a 1 ton water cooled a/c, water cooled lights and c/o2, hydro logic big boy and evolution 1000 pre filter and r/o filter, etc...


----------



## rob333 (May 30, 2014)

with that much stuff purchased wont wont be hard to be found by the law good luck with it dumb idea posting that sorta set up on a forum that is daily scaned by the law  just saying not a smart idea mate


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 30, 2014)

rob333 said:


> with that much stuff purchased wont wont be hard to be found by the law good luck with it dumb idea posting that sorta set up on a forum that is daily scaned by the law  just saying not a smart idea mate


check out my sigs "mate." i don't live in the u.s and the laws here are different. do some research before commenting.


----------



## rob333 (May 30, 2014)

lol good luck with that


----------



## rob333 (May 30, 2014)

and what u selling that amount of herb to half a state ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 30, 2014)

rob333 said:


> and what u selling that amount of herb to half a state ?


how much weed do you think i'm producing out of that room? honest question.


----------



## Mt Doo (May 30, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> how much weed do you think i'm producing out of that room? honest question.


8 lbs every 3 to 4 months unless you're running a flip then either double 3-4 months or 8 every month???? Am I close 

A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


----------



## rob333 (May 30, 2014)

well u wanna be doing more then 12 p cause that would be just sad if u dont from a room that big


----------



## rob333 (May 30, 2014)

dutch master advance run 6 600 watts 6 plants i have seen 14 p in a room half that size just saying


----------



## Mt Doo (May 30, 2014)

rob333 said:


> well u wanna be doing more then 12 p cause that would be just sad if u dont from a room that big


I have him 8 because I don't know his level of growing skill and 14 from 6 600's is a little much that's 2 lbs per 600. Not impossible just hard to come by not your everyday feat even from top notch growers.

A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


----------



## rob333 (May 30, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> I have him 8 because I don't know his level of growing skill and 14 from 6 600's is a little much that's 2 lbs per 600. Not impossible just hard to come by not your everyday feat even from top notch growers.
> 
> A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


guy i no has been doing coco for about 15 years prob one of the first guys to convert from clay balls to coco but yeah every 3 months he,ll pull from a range of 12p as a minium to iv seen 16 p took us about 3 dayz to trim


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> 8 lbs every 3 to 4 months unless you're running a flip then either double 3-4 months or 8 every month???? Am I close
> 
> A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


i get albs off a light which is considered good and close to 1gpw. i pull 6 pounds a month from either side. 60-65 day strains. there's nothing commercial about that. between edible, hash, and my friends it all goes within a few days.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2014)

rob333 said:


> well u wanna be doing more then 12 p cause that would be just sad if u dont from a room that big


anything more than 13 pounds and you are doing over a gram a watt. i wouldn't call it pathetic if you weren't getting those numbers. most guys can't pull that off. and a lot of guys are more worried about quality as opposed to blowing out their buds to just get weight. i don't wanna be a commercial grower.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2014)

rob333 said:


> dutch master advance run 6 600 watts 6 plants i have seen 14 p in a room half that size just saying


was it a vertical setup? that's the only way i see that even possible.


----------



## Mt Doo (May 31, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> was it a vertical setup? that's the only way i see that even possible.


The thing that I thought was that a lb was 453 if that's the case then a 600 watt at 2gpw is 1200×6= 7,200÷453
=15.8940397351 if my math is correct. That's an amazing feat if he knows someone who can do it on a regular. 

A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> The thing that I thought was that a lb was 453 if that's the case then a 600 watt at 2gpw is 1200×6= 7,200÷453
> =15.8940397351 if my math is correct. That's an amazing feat if he knows someone who can do it on a regular.
> 
> A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


Not possible in my book. Best i've ever seen was 1.5 and that was done with a pure vertical setup. 2gpw is a myth. if someone can do it then i tip my cap to them but i don't think it's even humanly possible. I get 1-1.2gpw and that is considered good.


----------



## rob333 (Jun 1, 2014)

lots of light + small space = lots of pot


----------



## rob333 (Jun 1, 2014)

all im saying is ur just silly for putting a grow room like that up on the internet thats it


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)

rob333 said:


> lots of light + small space = lots of pot


common rookie mistake. too much light in a small space leads to overheating, plant bleaching, fluffy buds and a host of other issues. more light doesn't mean more pot.


----------



## rob333 (Jun 1, 2014)

hahaha when done right yes yes it does  u enjoy ur over priced super doooper grow room mate next time u wanna grow some serious pt in box me i can send u some blueprints on some wikked rooms i have seen its all about space


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2014)

rob333 said:


> hahaha when done right yes yes it does  u enjoy ur over priced super doooper grow room mate next time u wanna grow some serious pt in box me i can send u some blueprints on some wikked rooms i have seen its all about space



i build for a living. i doubt you could figure out how to use AutCad. the fact that you think more light means more bud just goes to show how little knowledge you possess. but that't the good thing about forums...any retard can share his opinion.


----------



## Mt Doo (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i build for a living. i doubt you could figure out how to use AutCad. the fact that you think more light means more bud just goes to show how little knowledge you possess. but that't the good thing about forums...any retard can share his opinion.


The fact that he always saying what he's seen and not done shows he is mistaking as to the actual aspects of a good grow. 

A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 2, 2014)

rob333 said:


> hahaha when done right yes yes it does  u enjoy ur over priced super doooper grow room mate next time u wanna grow some serious pt in box me i can send u some blueprints on some wikked rooms i have seen its all about space


Yeah simplify your super room THIS IS MY SUPER ROOM....QUALITY NOT QUANTITY


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2014)

rob333 said:


> all im saying is ur just silly for putting a grow room like that up on the internet thats it


it doesn't bother me cause i don't live in the U.S. and my property is so secluded ad secure. plus the cops here don't care. 8 years and not even a suspicious look. it's concealed on a dark to look like a shed for tools. no one bothers me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> The fact that he always saying what he's seen and not done shows he is mistaking as to the actual aspects of a good grow.
> 
> A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


lmao...you might wanna do some checking around buddy. ever since this new format i lost all my pics but they are still on the website somewhere. i learned how to grow dank buds BEFORE i decided to build a legitimate room. and by the way, if i got the money what do you care what i do with it. quit being jealous.


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i build for a living. i doubt you could figure out how to use AutCad. the fact that you think more light means more bud just goes to show how little knowledge you possess. but that't the good thing about forums...any retard can share his opinion.


lolol u build for a living lol thats sad if u build for people i feel ur ripping the poor cunts off and woopty do on ur car u take a photo of ya mums car ?


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

i grow 2 plants hahaha


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

and i would bet it would leave ur bucket of poo and ur super dooper grow room for dead


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> was it a vertical setup? that's the only way i see that even possible.


and no it wasent 4 on the roof 2 on the floor lights that is 3 12 inch inline dutch fans 6 50 ltr pots in pure coco full run dutch master advance no co2 bud xl from house and garden and magic green thats it has it set to go off 4 times a day on feeding flushes 2 weeks be4 pull he says there is no need for 7 day flush but like i said he has been doing it for a wile theres a few other things he has set up in there few methods that he does like he tips the plant every 4-5 days and also he tips the buds wile there still white i have no idea why but i always get 4 weeks be4 he pulls like and oz or 2 of white bud tip but u couldent tell when there done they look super bulky


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2014)

rob333 said:


> lolol u build for a living lol thats sad if u build for people i feel ur ripping the poor cunts off and woopty do on ur car u take a photo of ya mums car ?


ask around, i build high end spec homes in central america with my own money. nice try though. a few of the mods on here have come down to visit. also, my mom doesn't drive a 2014 Audi S6 with 580hp after exhaust upgrades and and APR Stage 3 tuning. and that's only one of my cars. feel free to be jealous.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2014)

i'm sure you grow great buds in your moms closet.


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

and btw there some damn small plant what are u useing a 150hps


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

and hate to be a killjoy but audi are a peace of shit man my mates datsun 180b would prob kill it lol


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

and like i said be4 woop tee do on ya car lol


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

my 1 plant puts ur dont no how many u got to shame lol


----------



## rob333 (Jun 2, 2014)

i thought u build high end spec grow rooms ?????? not homes ???


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 3, 2014)

those buds are so cute that you have there. you must be so proud. first grow? since you are comparing a datsun to an audi tunes S6 i'm assuming you are troll. that and the fact you feel the need to post 7 messages with 1 line a piece as opposed to just writing out a few sentences in 1 message. 

i do build high end spec homes. check out my sigs, you'll find a few. but building a home and building a grow room tend to have a lot in common if you actually know what you are doing. 

you have 1 plant in a tent in your mom's closet. lmao.


----------



## rob333 (Jun 3, 2014)

there pretty sad man just give up growing maybe look into meth thats were all the retarted cunts like ur self go when they cant grow good luck with it all and i hope u dont crash ya chunk of plastic with a turbo


----------



## rob333 (Jun 3, 2014)

anywho u are starting to boar me anyways ill let u take some more photos of ya toy car and weather board house just to prove a point just like the goose that u are ill go talk to some real people that no how to grow u enjoy ur dim bag bonzi trees there man cause if ur proud of that u must be insane. enjoy ur super dooper grow room lol few mates had a look at it last night dident no ether to laugh or cry at the effort u have put in to get that lol happy stunting man


----------



## rob333 (Jun 3, 2014)

like i said man inbox me well show u how to grow  our last outdoor grow


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 4, 2014)

rob333 said:


> like i said man inbox me well show u how to grow  our last outdoor grow


great picture from 40 feet away that proves absolutely nothing but you can find an outdoor grow pic on google. congrats. jealousy is the sincerest form of flattery. 

i can't argue anymore with someone who does't know how to form a proper sentence or how to spell bore as opposed to boar. quick banging the sheep dude.


----------



## rob333 (Jun 4, 2014)

enjoy ur super dooper grow room mate


----------



## bicit (Jun 4, 2014)

rob333 said:


> anywho u are starting to boar me anyways ill let u take some more photos of ya toy car and weather board house just to prove a point just like the goose that u are ill go talk to some real people that no how to grow u enjoy ur dim bag bonzi trees there man cause if ur proud of that u must be insane. enjoy ur super dooper grow room lol few mates had a look at it last night dident no ether to laugh or cry at the effort u have put in to get that lol happy stunting man


This is funny coming from someone who doesn't even understand the concept of pH.

http://rollitup.org/t/best-soil-less-medium.831929/


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jun 4, 2014)

Thats a kick-ass setup. im currently using incandescents and CFL's but im gonna upgrade soon, i think ill use your lighting setup (as a template since it works well) i been wanting to try HPS anyway, incandescents take way to long and produce way to much heat.


----------



## Nb217 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow f


snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...



Wow that's amazing
I'm only 800 into my grow and it's amazing how much you can do if you got the coin and the passion
That's a dream tent right there


----------



## smink13 (Jun 11, 2014)

why the hell is this pinned? To show people how not to blow 13k? What a waste of money.


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 11, 2014)

$13k. Fuck. For that I'd buy a piece of land and grow monsters.


----------



## MoJo Marty (Jun 12, 2014)

Remember Rule #1. Silent pride. I wouldn't tell a soul that I had that grow room.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jun 12, 2014)

MoJo Marty said:


> Remember Rule #1. Silent pride. I wouldn't tell a soul that I had that grow room.


Everyone should know this instinctively. sadly its not so.


----------



## smink13 (Jun 13, 2014)

13k and ima have a fucking lab lol I have put in around a quarter of that over the last 4 years and I MAYBE, MAYBE could use only about $1000 more for crazy shit that would just make my life easier, not for necessities or anything really. For a few hundred bucks you can get going and then LEARN from your mistakes and or figure it out as you go!


----------



## Admortis (Jun 16, 2014)

Snoopdog, that setup is totally awesome! Too bad on the big bud problem. I have a question for you, I am in the process of adding on to my current setup. I just hung a 600watt hps also with the supernova and already know I am going to have heat issues. Does adding the 4" a/c vent into the top with 200 cfm out really lower the temps a lot? Will that stop the heat from penetrating down onto the plants? I will have new pics up once this closet is done.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2014)

snoopdog621 said:


> i had to start all over again as my feminised big tommatoe seeds turned out hemefridite .... so now im tryin white russian


Not to be critical, but those aren't tomatoes. In fact, I didn't see any vegetables at all in there..lol


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 10, 2014)

rob333 said:


> lots of light + small space = lots of pot


 your uneducation amazes me


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 23, 2014)

how many times are you guys going to dig up this 6 year old thread?

on a side not how come all this dudes pics for 08 are still there? none of my threads pics made it through all the riu BS


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah dude, this is an old thread. "let it die let it did, let it rot away and die"


----------



## Luckeysin (Jul 26, 2014)

Someone Needs to delete this thread, MODERATOR, please... lets get this ignant post deleted.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckeysin said:


> Someone Needs to delete this thread, MODERATOR, please... lets get this ignant post deleted.



No, just lock it. so ppl cant keep posting on this old thread.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 29, 2014)

lol scoob you get more hater then anyone i have seen on this forum, except finshaggy but that because hes a moron.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 29, 2014)

why is it stickied is my question


----------



## Vaped out (Jul 31, 2014)

snoopdog621 said:


> i got the seeds from pucka seeds ... check there website ..... its the new strain of big bud .... i dont have trouble with lights as they got there own airflow .... my lights plug into my plug sockets... there not wired straight off the ring mains .... i do 1500 watts per socket ( just like usein a top quality microwave ) i got ripped off for my set up u say ? u try and find me a c02 annalyzer that calculates for room size and oxygen particles for less then 1200 dollars .... all other annaylzers just dose co2 ... not actualy making shore that it dont over dose ... and i can go to sleep never worryin about the temp droppin in my room as the temp controls take care of it
> The Doggies Nuts! cannabis seeds | Big Bud #1
> thats who i got my seeds off ... the next strain i wana get will be pure g13 and as u kno theres other 40 types of bid bud rangin from afgan to power plant mixes ...
> so cant really say i got ripped off as u can get over 40 diff strains if anything i got more money then sense ... i just chose wot i thought was best ... and thanks to the positive comments from other members ... i will keep u posted on my progress


I'm running g13 blue og and g13 pineapple express. bought 10 fem seeds of each from attitude all 20 sprouted and were female!!! just ordered g 13 blueberry gum and g13 royal kush two friends of mine using g13 nothing but great things to say about it


----------



## Swiller (Aug 10, 2014)

Snoop, this thread is classic and thank you for it. To all the haters out there, from those of us that actually grow, many of us have spent thousands of dollars on growing materials, but I am willing to bet we have smoked/ingested or provided others with many more thousands of dollars worth of home grown cannabis than our cost.

Not too mention the _knowledge_ that only hands on experience brings, how much is that worth? $5, $100, $5000, gasp, perhaps $10,000? Knowledge is priceless, if you can acquire similar knowledge for less money, then by all means go for it, but acquire the knowledge, until then, the insults only make us seem petty and jealous.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 11, 2014)

Swiller said:


> this thread is classic.


No its not classic its old, and the OP's room wasn't that super....


----------



## Twitch (Aug 11, 2014)

Noobmeister said:


> Verryyy poor rollitup.org, I am disappointed in the sticky. . . I thought this was going to be something good. . .


lol this thread has been a joke for years now...


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have to agree this is like some idiot on YouTube spending 3k on a closed loop only to turn it upside down so all of the butane and oil re-enters the blasting chamber. I mean fuck get some experience then spend all your cash.


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Aug 14, 2014)

The sticky should be removed from this post


----------



## Twitch (Aug 14, 2014)

DGL cultivates with J2 said:


> I have to agree this is like some idiot on YouTube spending 3k on a closed loop only to turn it upside down so all of the butane and oil re-enters the blasting chamber. I mean fuck get some experience then spend all your cash.


post this video


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> post this video


Gonna log into my YouTube account and find it through my history


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Aug 15, 2014)

FAST FORWARD TO 30MINUTES!
enjoy its his reverse soak!


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (Aug 15, 2014)

also it is not a closed loop system it took me forever to find the vid because i saw it a long time ago.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Sep 18, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> why is it stickied is my question


this is my question as well.


Twitch. said:


> No its not classic its old, and the OP's room wasn't that super....


haha yeah I agree, I have seen this thread dug up more times than I care to remember.


Twitch. said:


> lol this thread has been a joke for years now...


yep, no clue why its even a sticky...maybe mods are just sick of seeing it dug up? just delete it, from what I remember the dude went to jail because he was stupid.


DGL cultivates with J2 said:


> The sticky should be removed from this post


thread should just be deleted imo


----------



## st3pch1ld (Oct 6, 2014)

I second that.. I remember seeing this thread ATLEAST 15 times over the last 6 years.. Time to kill er.


----------



## jamesroy990 (Oct 28, 2014)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## rob333 (Nov 3, 2014)

OMG thought this thread went to shit about a month ago


----------



## rob333 (Nov 3, 2014)

people on rollitup sure do like flogging a dead horse


----------



## BiiLZebub (Nov 7, 2014)

snoopdog621 said:


> This is my Grow room
> 
> im runnin x5 600watt super novas with there own air intake..ive got a c02 annalyzer that monitors the air with a infared sensor
> ( the blueball in the pics) that adds co2 to the air when levels drop below 1500ppms.... also i got two temp controls one is connected to the co2 ... so that while dosin all air outlets get turned off ... so the plants can get optium c02 uptake ....the other tempt control is connected to the air intake so it can keep the temp to my desired level also connected to this is a lil fan heater so if the levels drop to low it can heat up the room .... this comes in handy in winter so i never have to worry ... ive got 2 carbon filters with fans .... one big air intake ..... my growin system is a ebb 50 pot hydroponic setup ... with a growin medium of clay pebals connected to a 300 litre water butt ....inside the water butt i have got a air pump and nutriant tank heater to keep my nutraints to my desired temp ... i have even seperated a corner for my veg and clone room ... in this i have got a 120 site aeroponic propegator with a mini heated propegator for germinatin .... the nutraints i use are cannadian xpress professonal ... there the only 6part nutriants on the market a lil bit of hardwork but worth it .... i also use a ec meter and ph stick so i never add to many salts to my water .... also i have got 3 fan controlers so it keeps the fans runnin as quite as possible...
> ...


Wow this is an awesome grow room! your vegetables are going to grow nicely man. looking forward to seeing the finishing product.


----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Nov 8, 2014)

BiiLZebub said:


> Wow this is an awesome grow room! your vegetables are going to grow nicely man. looking forward to seeing the finishing product.


SHHHHH !!!!


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

i started reading this then flipped to last page and saw the forum throw up blaaaaaaaaaaaaa, next......


----------



## foxy bas (Mar 16, 2015)

This is


LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Are those plants thriving other than the yellowness? Either way, I know some eople that ride teir nutes at double what you are thiking of gowing, so you should be fine either wat... I just know some strain and some plants just use all the life in the when flond some I have see stay green from head 't toe.. Just make sure you do what is best for all your girls, don't get too caught up in a few that aren't perfect and jhealth of any others. It will bug you more if that happens[/


----------



## snoopdog621 (Apr 23, 2015)

foxy bas said:


> This is


Thought I'd randomly stop by and update everyone including the '' Haters '' Allot went on since the start of this thread it was a good journey !!!! Before i got busted i stopped using this site as a admin ripped me off for a website i paid him for ( and nobody did nothing :/ as i trusted him since he was affiliated with the website ) '' That's why there's a few secret haters randomly talking BS . either way they can gobble my chocolate nut sack !!!!! But to the other people interested in my story , i eventually got in trouble '' reason being !!!! I was so high i stopped letting the electricity people come into my property to do a electric meter readings Lol One day i was passed out on the sofa in witch they knocked again , Looked through the letter box and could see me sleeping so they called the police as they believed i was stealing electric !!!! They never caught me with any plants growing , but caught me with 10,000 dollars in cash and some weapons ( With my previous history with weed and the setup, Aswell 60 tins of cs gas and other things they classed as class b fire arms : / I ended up serving 15 months of a 30month sentence and they took all my assets !!! i came out of jail with nothing ( homeless ) and Now rebuilt myself bigger and better then before , i have a electronics business that imports technology direct from Chinese factory's that Has a yearly turnover of 200k totaly legal '' don't even smoke weed anymore witch i miss ;( but cannot afford the risk in my life !!!!!!!! 

So even when things turn sour you can come back stronger then before '' So to the haters wish u all the best '' and keep Dick riding other peoples journeys .

To everyone else i wish you and your familys all the best  and remember stay safe ,
sometimes it's the small things that can make you fall off the mountain . But sometimes you have to fall to come back even stronger then Before

So in the great words of snoopdizzle #Smokeweedeveryday


----------

